# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Krimet komuniste në Shqiperi

## Albo

Dëshmia e 82-vjeçarit Haziz Toro, lidhur me historinë tragjike të familjes së tij nën regjimin komunist. Nga arratisja e vëllait, Qaniut, ekzekutimi i Rrushitit dhe burgosja e tre nipërve 

*"Si e ekzekutuan vëllanë tim para naftëtarëve të Patosit"* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

I vetmi që mundi të shpëtonte nga familja jonë në atë kohë pa u internuar, ishte ëllai im, Qaniu, i cili qëndroi në arrati nëpër male për të shpëtuar nga hakmarrja e komunistëve të cilët e kishin shpallur atë armik që pa mbaruar Lufta. Aty nga fillimi i vitit 1946, Qaniu së bashku me dy shokët e tij intelektualë të njohur që ishin diplomuar në Perëndim: Taho Baci dhe Ramadan Velmishi, u arratisën nga Shqipëria dhe u vendosën në Republikën Federale Gjermane. Në këtë kohë, vëllai tjetër, Rrushiti, pasi bëri pesë vjet internim me gjithë familjen e tij në Krujë, u lirua dhe shkoi në Patos ku filloi punë si punëtor në një nga ndërrmarjet e Naftës të asaj zonë. Por ajo punë nuk zgjati shumë se pas pak ditësh atë e nxorrën përpara kolektivit dhe i bënë një demaskim publik duke e quajtur armik dhe akuzuar si sabotator që kishte shkuar aty për të djegur puset e naftës. Në fund të asaj mbledhje kur të gjithë prisnin që Rrushitit t'i viheshin hekurat, ndodhi diçka tjetër akoma më e kobëshme. Një nga oficerët e Sigurimit me gradën e togerit (L.S.) nxorri pistoletën nga brezi dhe e qëlloi tre herë pas koke, duke e lënë Rrushitin të vdekur në vënd, aty përpara të gjithë naftëtarëve që ishin në atë mbledhje". 

Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është 82-vjeçari Haziz Toro me banim në qytetin e Fierit, i cili rrëfen të gjithë historinë tragjike të familjes së tij me origjinë nga Kurjani i Mallakastrës, që për afro gjysëm shekulli me radhë u masakrua në mënyrën më barbare nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës. Po kush është, Haziz Toro, cila është e kaluara e familjes së tij gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut dhe në periudhën e pushtimit fashist të Shqipërisë? Përse regjimi komunist që erdhi në fuqi në fundin e vitit 1944 filloi hakmarrjen ndaj tyre dhe cili ishte fati i pjesëtarëve të asaj familje mallakastriote nga viti 1944 e deri në shëmbjen e regjimit komunist?

*Torot, mbështetës të Monarkisë*

Haziz Toro u lind në vitin 1920-të në fshatin Kurjan të Mallakastrës, prej nga është dhe origjina e familjes së tij. Një ndër burrat më të dëgjuar të asaj familje, ka qenë Emin Toro, i cili u lind rreth viteve 1850-të dhe pjesën më të madhe të jetës e kaloi në Turqi ku dhe u diplomua në Jurisprudencë. Në atë kohë që Emini studjoi në Turqi, po në degën e Jurisprudencës të Universitetit të Stambollit, ishte dhe një nga kushërinjtë e tij, i quajtur Salih Toro. Pas diplomimit me rezultate të shkëlqyera, Salihu u kthye në Shqipëri dhe në vitin 1921 ai u thërrit në Tiranë dhe u caktua në funksionin e Kryetarit të Degës Civile në Gjykatën e Diktimit, siç quhej Gjykata e Lartë asokohe. Në vitet e fundit të jetës, Emini u kthye në vëndlindjen e tij në Mallakastër ku dhe ndërroi jetë rreth viteve të para të shekullit të kaluar. Ai la dy djem: Rizain dhe Hazbiun, të cilët pas vdekjes së të jatit, u morën me administrimin e pasurisë së familjes së tyre që ishte mjaft e madhe. Nga të dy djemtë e Emin Toros, vetëm Rizai bëri emër të madh pasi u mor me politikë dhe në atë kohë ka qenë tepër i njohur në të gjithë krahinën e Mallakastrës. Ndërsa djali tjetër i Eminit, Hazbiu, pasi vazhdoi studimet dhe u diplomua për Financë në Turqi, gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut, shërbeu si toger i Financave në doganën e fshatit Bllatë të Prefekturës së Dibrës. Rizai që ishte dhe djali i madh i Emin Toros, pati tre djem: Rrushitin, Qaniun e Hazizin dhe të tre vëllezërit, studjuan e u diplomuan në shkollën Teknike amerikane të Harry Fultzit në Tiranë. Ndërsa pas diplomimit në atë shkollë, Qaniu me Rrushitin filluan punë të ndryshme, në fundin e viteve '30-të, Hazizi fitoi një të drejtë studimi nga qeveria Monarkiste e asaj kohe dhe shkoi në Itali ku u regjistrua në Fakultetin e Agronomisë pranë Universitetit të Bolonjës. Por pas mbaroi vitin e parë me rezultate shumë të mira, Hazizi i ndërpreu mësimet dhe u kthye në Shqipëri, me synim për të marrë pjesë në Lëvizjen Antifashiste.

*Familja Toro e gjitha me Luftën*

Gjatë periudhës së Luftës, në vitet 1939-1944, e gjitha familja Toro e Kurjanit, e cila asokohe bëhej rreth 12 shtëpi, u lidh me Lëvizjen Antifashiste. Ajo familje në atë kohë kishte miqësi të ngushtë me disa nga shtëpitë e para të Mallakastrës, si atë të Bektash Bej Çorushit, Bektash Bej Cakranit, Sheh Ismail Çorushit (babai i Mehmet Shehut) Cfirët, Klosët etj. Po kështu përveç këtyre familjeve të njohura mallakastriote, familja Toro e kishte shtrirë miqësinë e saj edhe me familje të tjera të njohura si me Sefat e Lushnjes, Rexho Plakun e Konispolit, e deri me atë të Ali Maliq Agollit në Dibër. Lidhur me këto e qëndrimin e asaj familje gjatë periudhës së Luftës, 82-vjeçari Haziz Toro, dëshmon: "Që në prillin e vitit 1939-të, e gjithë familja jonë e shprehu hapur indinjatën kundër pushtimit fashist të vëndit dhe aty nga viti 1942, vëllai im Qaniu, u muar me organizimin e Grupit të Parë partizan të krahinës sonë të Mallakastrës, duke u emëruar dhe komandant i atij formacioni të armatosur. Në atë kohë në përbërje të atij grupi, u bashkuan dhe Mehmet Shehu me Xhelal Staraveckën, të cilët më pas u bënë udhëheqës kryesorë të formacioneve më të mëdha të Ushtrisë Nacional-Çlirimtare. Gjatë periudhës së Luftës, familja jonë kishte disa hasmëri të vjetra me familjen e Isa Toskës dhe ato u shtuan akoma dhe më shumë, pasi vëllai ynë, Qaniu, doli në mal në krye të Grupit të Parë partizan të Mallakastrës. Nisur nga ky fakt, IsaToska i cili kishte edhe mbështetjen e italianëve, shfrytëzoi rastin dhe na i dogji shtëpitë tona në fshatin Kurjan. Aty nga vjeshta e vitit 1943, kur Enver Hoxha denoncoi Marrëveshjen e Mukjes dhe filloi përplasja e hapur në mes forcave partizane dhe atyre nacionaliste, familja jonë u tërhoq nga Fronti dhe u distancua nga forcat partizane. Pas kësaj ne mbajtëm anën e forcave nacionaliste dhe vëllai ynë, Qaniu, qëndroi me disa forca nacionaliste ku bënte pjesë dhe Ismail Çorushi, të cilat kishin ndërprerë çdo lloj bashkëpunimi me partizanët", kujton 82-vjeçari Haziz Toro, lidhur me periudhën e Luftës, ku familja e tij mbajti anën e forcave nacionaliste.

*1945, internimi i Torove*

Menjëherë pas mbarimit të Luftës, regjimi komunist që erdhi në fuqi e shpalli familjen Toro, armike dhe reaksionare, e filloi ta luftonte atë me të gjitha mënyrat. Lidhur me këtë, Haziz Toro dëshmon: " Menjëherë pas mbarimit të Luftës, që në dhjetorin e vitit 1944, familja jonë u gjend nën terrorin e komunistët që erdhën në pushtet, të cilët menjëherë filluan hakmarrjen ndaj familjes sonë. Që në fillimin e vitit 1945, ne na internuan familjarisht në qytetin e Krujës, ku bashkë me shumë familje të tjera, na mbanin nën kontroll të vazhdueshëm. I vetmi që mundi të shpëtonte nga familja jonë në atë kohë, ishte ëllai im, Qaniu, i cili qëndroi në arrati nëpër male për të shpëtuar nga hakmarrja e komunistëve të cilët e kishin shpallur atë armik që nga viti 1943 kur ai u distancua nga partizanët dhe u bashkua me forcat nacionaliste. Pasi qëndroi disa kohë nëpër male, aty nga fillimi i vitit 1946, Qaniu së bashku me dy shokët e tij intelektualë të njohur që ishin diplomuar në Perëndim: Taho Baci dhe Ramadan Velmishi, u arratisën nga Shqipëria dhe u vendosën në Republikën Federale Gjermane. Aty nga viti 1950-të, Qaniu u inkuadrua në rradhët e Kompaninisë 4000, e cila ishte instaluar në disa kodrina në periferinë e qytetit të Mynihut. Ajo kompani që kishte një efektiv prej 4000 personash nga të gjitha vëndet e Europës Lindore, kishte dhe dy batalione me 250 shqiptarë, të cilët stërviteshin nga anglo-amerikanët për të zbarkuar në Shqipëri. Qaniu qëndroi në atë kompani deri aty nga viti 1954, kur ajo u shkri fare pas tradhëtisë që kishte bërë, Kim Filbi, agjenti britanik që punonte për sovjetikët. Pak kohë më vonë, vëllai im, Qaniu, u largua nga Gjermania dhe u vendos në SHBA-ës ku jetoi deri në vitin 1982", kujton Haziz Toro atë kohë pas mbarimit të Luftës, kur komunistët filluan hakmarrjen ndaj familjes së tyre dhe i internuan në qytetin e Krujës.

*Ekzekutimi i Qaniut në Patos*

Deri aty nga viti 1950-të, familja Toro vazhdonte të qëndronte në internime së bashku me shumë familje të tjera të cilat komunistët i kishin shpallur armike dhe reaksionare. Por në vitin 1950-të, kur Qani Toro u inkuadrua në formacionet e bazave ushtarake që stërviteshin nga anglo-amerikanët për t'u hedhur si diversantë në Shqipëri, ndaj asaj familje filloi një goditje akoma dhe më e ashpër. Lidhur me këtë, Haziz Toro dëshmon: "Në fillimin e vitit 1950-të, pasi plotësuam pesë vjetëshin e parë të dënimit në internim, ne na hoqën nga Kruja dhe na internuan përsëri duke na shpërndanë nëpër vënde të ndryshme. Mua me gjithë familjen time më çuan në Kalanë e Porto-Palermos, ndërsa vëllai tjetër, Rrushiti, pasi u lirua shkoi në Patos, ku filloi punë si punëtor në një nga ndërrmarjet e Naftës të asaj zonë. Por ajo punë nuk zgjati shumë, sepse si duket iu mësua biografia që ai nuk e kishte treguar. Pas kësaj Rrushitin e nxorrën përpara kolektivit ku kishte filluar punë dhe i bënë një demaskim publik duke e quajtur armik dhe sabotator që kishte shkuar aty për të djegur puset e naftës. Në fund të asaj mbledhje kur të gjithë prisnin që Rrushitit t'i viheshin hekurat, ndodhi diçka tjetër akoma më e kobëshme. Një nga oficerët e Sigurimit të Degës së Brendshme të Mallakastrës, i cili mbante gradën e togerit, (L.S.) nxori pistoletën nga brezi dhe e qëlloi tre herë pas koke, duke e lënë Rrushitin të vdekur në vend, aty përpara të gjithë naftëtarëve që ishin në atë mbledhje. Ajo vrasje i terrorizoi të gjithë ata puntorë që i kishin mbledhur apostafat aty, por asnjëri nuk mund të reagonte pasi i gjithë vëndi ishte i rrethuar që më përpara nga forca të shumta policore", kujton Haziz Toro, lidhur me vrasjen tragjike të vëllait të tij, Rrushitit, në fillimin e vitit 1950, kur atë e ekzekutuan barbarisht në sy të naftëtarëve në periferitë e qytezës së Patosit.

*Burgoset Çezari, Qazimi e Ylviu*

Vrasja barbare e Rrushit Toros në atë kohë, e rëndoi akoma dhe më shumë gjëndjen e fisit të tij, pasi të gjitha familjeve Toro që në atë kohë ishin të internuara, u përmëndej shpesh duke u thënë se kishin një njeri të pushkatuar nga Partia. Lidhur me këtë, Haziz Toro, dëshmon: "Pas vrasjes së Rrushitit, unë qëndrova i internuar në Porto-Palermo,deri në vitin 1956. Në atë vit, mua më çuan në fshatin Plug ku dhe u krijova familje duke u martuar me vajzën e Ali Maliqit (Agollit) me të cilët ne kishim miqësi të vjetër. Në atë fshat ne qëndruam të internuar deri në vitin 1967 dhe në atë vit ne na liruan nga internimi e na kthyen në fshatin tonë Kurjan. Në atë kohë aty u grumbulluam të gjitha familjet e fisit tonë që kishim qenë nëpër internime. Edhe në fshatin tonë Kurjan, ne na çuan si të internuar dhe lufta ndaj nesh ishte akoma dhe më e fortë pasi aty na njihnin të gjithë. Si rezultat i kësaj, aty nga viti 1976, regjimi komunist filloi edhe një goditje tjetër ndaj familjes sonë. Në atë vit u arrestua nipi im, Çezar Toro, (djali i Qaniut) i cili punonte në kooperativë dhe u dënua me dhjetë vjet burg politik. Pas arrestimit dhe dënimit të Çezarit, u arrestua dhe u dënua po me dhjetë vjet burg, edhe Qazim Toro, djali i kushëririt tim të parë. Hakmarrja e komunistëve ndaj familjes sonë nuk mbaroi me kaq, sepse pas tyre u arrestua dhe u dënua po me dhjetë vjet burg politik, edhe një kushëri tjetër i yni, Ylvi Toro. Ai u bashkua me Çezarin dhe Qazimin në kampin e Spaçit, ku të tre vuajtën dënimet deri aty nga viti 1986", kujton Haziz Toro atë kohë kur u burgos, nipi i tij, Çezari dhe dy kushërinjtë e tjerë: Qazimi dhe Ylviu.

*Vazhdon persekutimi i familjes*

Edhe pas daljes nga burgu të Çezarit, Qazimit dhe Ylviut, persekutimi dhe lufta e klasave ndaj asaj familje të njohur mallakastriote vazhdoi përsëri deri në rrëzimin e regjimit komunist në fillimin e viteve 1990-të. Në atë kohë e gjithë familja Toro, i mbështeti pa rezerva ndryshimet demokratike që u bënë në vënd dhe djemtë e asaj familje filluan të integroheshin disi në jetën shoqërore. Në atë kohë, djali i Hazizit, Kastriot Toro, që kishte lindur në vitin 1957 dhe kishte punuar rreth 18 vjet në koperativë, me sakrifica të mëdha mundi që të shkollohej duke mbaruar studimet e larta. Lidhur me këtë, Hazizi dëshmon: "Djali im, Kastrioti, u diplomua si oficer dhe shërbeu në organet e Ministrisë së Rendit, duke u punuar si Shef-Qarkullimi dhe Shef Rendi në qytetin e Peshkopisë. Duke pasur rezultate të larta në punë, ai u dërgua dhe bëri disa specializime jashtë vëndit dhe kur u kthye u emërua me detyrën e Shefit të Komisariatit në rrethet e Mallakastrës dhe të Lushnjes. Në ato qytete ai shërbeu deri në fillimin e vitit 1977 kur filluan trazirat për shkak të rënies së firmave piramidale. Në atë kohë ai pati disa kërcënime nga bandat e armatosura që kishin mbështetjen e disa segmenteve të majta, të cilat i bënë dhe një atentat duke e qëlluar me snajper nga pallatet që ndodheshin përballë Komisariatit të Lushnjes. Kastrioti shpëtoi për mrekulli nga që ishte në një makinë të blinduar dhe pas kësaj ai u detyrua e u largua përfundimsiht nga Shqipëria së bashku me gruan e fëmijët", e mbyll rrëfimin e tij, 82-vjeçari, Haziz Toro, lidhur me persekucionin e familjes së tij, i cili filloi që në vitin 1945 dhe për të, vazhdon ende.

----------


## Sokoli

> I vetmi që mundi të shpëtonte nga familja jonë në atë kohë pa u internuar, ishte ëllai im, Qaniu, i cili qëndroi në arrati nëpër male për të shpëtuar nga hakmarrja e komunistëve të cilët e kishin shpallur atë armik që pa mbaruar Lufta. Aty nga fillimi i vitit 1946, Qaniu së bashku me dy shokët e tij intelektualë të njohur që ishin diplomuar në Perëndim: Taho Baci dhe Ramadan Velmishi, u arratisën nga Shqipëria dhe u vendosën në Republikën Federale Gjermane.


*Nuk eshte tamam ashtu si e ka shkruar Kaloci. Mbase per mungese informacioni jane shtremberuar disa fakte te vogla.
Ramadan bej Velmishi (qe iu prefte shpirti ne paqe atje ku eshte), eshte stergjyshi im. E bija e tij, gjyshja ime, ma ka treguar paksa me ndryshe historine e arratisjes. Me sa mbaj mend, ata kane kaluar kufirin nepermjet Jugosllavise, dhe jane ndalur dhe ne Greqi per nje kohe te gjate. Mbase prej andej kane kaluar ne Gjermani, por gjithsesi, Gjermania nuk ishte stacioni me i rendesishem per tu permendur ne ato ngjarje.
Edhe emri "Taho Baci" eshte vene gabim. Emri i vertete eshte Tako Baçi.
Sidoqofte, falenderoj kedo qe eshte munduar te hedhe sagopak drite.*

----------


## Brari

Ja dhe nje  figure impresionuese,  DUDUJA e Beratit.

..........

Dilaver Xhelili shkruan ne KJ.



Motra qe sakrifikoi dashurine per vellane.


Yzedin Haznedari u ridenua me 20 vjet burg ne vitin 1951 nga regjimi i atehershem. Por e motra, Duduja, sakrifikoi gjithcka. Si u betua para varrit te nenes per te mos u martuar kurre, si shiti pajen e nuserise dhe orendite shtepiake per te mbijetuar e per t'i sherbyer Yzedinit. Udhetimet e gjata drejt Burrelit 15 vjet me radhe, cesma e ndertuar ne oborr qe rrjedh lotet e vajzes beratase dhe vdekja para se vellai te lirohej nga qelia.

Berat- Yzedin Haznedari u lind ne Berat me 1919 ne nje familje te degjuar beratase. Por jeta e tij shkoi mes vuajtjesh e mundimesh, ashtu sikurse dhe jeta e se motres, Dudes, e cila deri ne vdekje i sherbeu te vellait, duke u betuar per te mos u martuar. Sakrifikoi dashurine per burgun e vellait qe per vite te tera vuajti denimin ne Burrel. Por nuk mundi ta shihte te lire. Kur Yzedini mbushi vitin e 15-te te denimit, Dude Haznedari nderroi jete pa mundur ta takonte. Yzedini, pasi perfundoi gjimnazin ne Shkoder ne vitin 1940, filloi studimet universitare ne Firence te Italise per ekonomi. Nga fundi i vitit 1942, si shume studente te tjere, kthehet ne atdhe per te dhene ndihmesen ne luften antifashiste. Ne formimin e Qeverise Demokratike provizore me 1944 ne Berat emerohet ekonomist ne seksionin e Finances ne Komitetin Ekzekutiv. Ne prill 1945 zgjidhet delegat i rinise se qytetit Berat ne Kongresin e dyte te Bashkimit te Rinise Antifashiste (BRA). Ketu fillon tragjedia e jetes. Ne dhjetor 1947 arrestohet dhe denohet me akuzen armik i popullit me 20 vjet burg. Pas nje viti arrestohet perseri, (mbase nuk u tregua mirenjohes duke i sherbyer partise si shperblim per uljen e denimit), dhe ne vitin 1951 ai denohet perseri per vuajtjen e denimit te meparshem. Yzedini vdiq ne korrik 1992. E filloi jeten si patriot antifashist, e mbylli si antikomunsit i palekundur. 

Tregon kusheriri Etmir Berati

"Dudja flijoi veten ne emer te dashurise per vellain", tregon Etmir Berati, nje i aferm i familjes. Mbi cdo kenaqesi, deshire, enderr te jetes se saj ne emer te dashurise per vellane zgjodhi vetmohimin. Zbatoi diktaturen ndaj vetes, e bindur se ne kete menyre do te lehtesonte sadopak vuajtjet e vellait te denuar dy here ne burgjet e diktatures komuniste. Bukuria e saj e rralle, fjala dhe shpirti i saj i bute,misheronte vjazen e virtytshme, Duden. Gjate pesembedhjete vjete burg qe vuajti i vellai i saj, e shnderroi per se gjalli ne nje heroine te heshtur. Ajo refuzoi disa here te behej bashkeshorte, te krijonte familjen e te lumturohej duke u bere nene. Enderronte te lumturohej shume here kur nga goja e niperve apo mbesave do te degjonte me pare fjalen halle. Ajo e ndjente dhe jeta e kishte provuar se duke u bere me pare nene, kur vellai ishte ne burg, ajo do te humbiste dicka, pak apo shume, mbase edhe gjithcka, nga dashuria e perkushtimi ndaj vellait. Ate nate dhjetori, pas asaj dite ogurzeze ne syte e saj ishte shfaqur vula e deshperimit te pashlyeshem. Dudja, kur vellai Yzedini u burgos per here te dyte me 1951, u betua mbi varrin e nenes se vet, Bules, se do te ishte nje moter e denje, por edhe nje nene e madhe. Ajo qe dikur jeta e kishte premtuar celesat e "Parajses", tani per vite te tere do te mbante celesat e "Ferrit", por me dinjitet. Nje nga bashkevuajteset dhe bashkeudhetaret e saj per ne burgun e Burrelit, tregon: "Pasi zbritem nga kamioni qe do te vazhdonim rrugen per ne Bulqize, marrim te perpjeten per ne qender te Burrelit. Para se te shkonim ne burg qe te rregjistronim emrat vendosem te hanim dreke ne nje restorant. Futemi te gjithe bashke dhe pa zene vend mire Dudja na thote: "hani ju, une do te kthehem pas pak". Ajo nuk u kthye ne restorant. Ne u ngutem, dolem jashte dhe u takuam perseri me Duden. Mbante ne dore vec torbave me ushqim qe kishte sjelle per vellane, nje leter qese me molle. Sa na pa, na pyeti:- "Nga sa paguat per dreken".- "Nga dyzet leke u pergjigjem nje zeri".- "Kurse une tek kasaxhiu pagova pesembedhjete leke dhe me njezetepese leke qe me tepruan bleva edhe molle per Yzedinin", shtoi. Kush doli me i fituar, une apo ju?". Per cdo vit dymbedhjete muaj dhe per cdo muaj qindra kilometra rruge bente Dudja vajtje-ardhje nga Berati ne Durres e nga Durresi ne Burrel e gjithe ku i degedisnin te burgosurit. Niseshin qe pa gdhire, disa motra tek disa vellezer te burgosur, hipnin e ne karroceri te kamioneve apo sipas rastit ne kabine pas shoferit apo shofereve, se ata ishin te ndryshem. Ajo shkonte me shpresen se nga kamarja e asaj porte te mallkuar, ose matane brezave te rrethuar me tela me gjemba te kampit te stermundimit, nga larg do te shihte fytyren e vellait. Ajo lumturohej ku nepermjet asaj kamare apo atyre telave do te thithte buzeqeshjen e hidhur te vellait te shtrenjte. Por nuk arriti dot ta takonte te lire.

Konaku i nene Zilies, strehe per vizitoret e burgut

Ne hyrje te Burrelit nje grua e quajtur Zelie i ndihmonte here pas here udhetaret e larget. E kishte shnderruar shtepine e saj ne konak per vizitoret e burgut. Nje here ne shtepine e nene Zelies ishin grumbulluar shume bujtes. Ate nate vende per te fjetur te gjithe nuk kishte, as mbulesa. Atehere Duduja edhe pse ishte errur iu drejtua te pranishmeve qe ndodheshin ne konak: "Kete radhe me takon mua te shkoj lart ne Burrel ne hotel per te fjetur", dhe doli. Ne te vertete thote motra Diana ajo kishte gdhire gjithe naten perjashte, mbledhur kruspull nen strehen e catise, se nuk kishte leke te flinte ne hotel.

Motra qe shet pajen per vellane

Per vite me Radhe Duduja, cdo te shtune dilte pazari, mbulontekoken me nje burulluk, shiste plackat e shtepise qilima, batanije, velenxhat, sixhadet flokjet e orendite shtepiake. Pastaj i erdhi radha pajes se saj. Ajo tashme kishte mbledhur mendjen e mbetur fillikat, te gjithe qenien e saj e pershkonte dashuria e perkushtimi ndaj te ardhmes se vellait. Kuptimi i jetes se saj permblidhej ne nje fjale te vemte, Yzedin. Duduja gjithe diten punonte me makine qepese per te siguruar shpenzimet qe duheshin per te perballuar burgun e vellait. Nuk njihte pushim, vetem kur keputeshin krahet e mpiheshin kembet, pushonte zhurma e makines. 

Cezma qe rrjedh lotet e mi

Ne nje nga keto dite Duduja therret Lemanin, nje kusheriren e vet dhe i lutet. "Te ndertojne nje cezme ne oborr. Sa here ta hapni te me kujtoni. Uji qe do te rrjedhe prej saj jane lotet e mi qe kam derdhur per vellane". Ky ishte amaneti i fundit i Duduse. Ajo u nda nga kjo bote para se vellai t'i kthente shpinen deres se burgut. Nuk arriti te realizonte endrren e saj, te shohe te vellane te lumtur ne vatren e tij familjare dhe vete te lumturohej kur t'i therrisnin halle. Ajo, duke u shkrire ne flaken e dashurise per vellane, mori me vete dhimbjen e atyre pesembedhjete vjeteve, mijera dite vetmie e nete lotesh. Dhe ne keto kalvare dashurie lotesh figura e saj u rrit deri ne nje mase heroine, por te heshtur.




nga KJ

----------


## armandovranari

falenderoj Albon per shkrimin mbi familjen Toro, e njoh nga afer deshmuesin e atyre rreshtave Z.Hazis Toro, vete Hazizi ka bere me shume se njezet vjet burg ne Porto Palermo.Kur shkova ne 2000 dhe vizitova keshtjellen e porto palermos mu kujtuan tregimet e tij dhe mu rrenqeth mishi.te mendosh sa shume histori te tilla ka...

----------


## Kallmeti

Kopertina e librit është punuar nga Laurent Monfort ( Francë ) 

Dhjetor 2000 



NE VEND TE PARATHENJES 


"Komunizmi ishte ( ... ) një sistem orgjinal totalitar, i cili mbizotëronte 
në gjithë fushat e egzistencës njerëzore duke deformuar çdo gjë që "prekte", 
përfshirë edhe gjithë kodet e traditat që njerëzit kishin ndërtuar në shekuj. 
Ai infektonte në thellësi, gjithë sjelljet dhe zakonet e shoqërisë ( ... ) 
Për vite me rradhë, komunizmi, instaloi në ndërgjegjjen e shoqërisë 
"vlera"e sjellje të reja. Ai qe një sistem pervers, i cili shtypte gjithë 
tendencat e natyrëshme të zhvillimit njerëzor me anë të forcës, frikës 
e detyrimit pa kusht ... " 

Vaclav HAVEL 
" Le cauchemar du monde post - communiste ". 1993 




... Me të Keqen, pata rast të njihem indirekt qysh në adoloshencë. Ose më saktë, më herët, atëhere kur isha endé fëmijë e 
vazhdoja shkollën në fshatin tim të lindjes, Qeparo. Lotët e gjyshes për të mos hyrë në kooperativë, arrestimi i papritur i një 
fqinji, shpallja kulakë e disa prej bashkëfshatarëve, cilësimi i arratisur i një djaloshi nga fisi ynë, futja në burg e babait të 
shoqes së ngushtë - të gjitha këto, qenë për mua fenomene e ngjarje të frikëshme, të cilave nuk arrija t´u jepja dot shpjegim. 
Natyrisht, në atë moshë, ishte endé herët për t´a kuptuar të Keqen në thelb, në ligësinë, egërsinë, dinakërinë dhe mashtrimin e 
saj të madh. 
Më pas, me kalimin e viteve, gjithmonë e më tepër nisa të ndjej se bota që më rrethonte kish plot kontraste e pamje të 
ndryshme, njëlloj sikur të qe ndarë në dy pjesë. Nga njëra anë ishte ajo, me gjithë kompleksitetin, çuditë e të panjohurat e saj. 
Nga ana tjetër isha unë që, me kureshtje e vemendje, vrojtoja e hetoja gjithëçka, duke dhenë shpjegime sipas mendjes sime. 
Ishte pra, pikërisht në atë periudhë, që nisa të vras mendjen edhe ca më tepër, për të gjykuar ngjarjet që përjetoja. Ish atëhere 
që, pak nga pak, po kuptoja se kisha lindur e jetoja në një vend krejt të veçantë, ku shumë gjëra bëheshin e ndodhnin ndryshe 
nga ç' thuhej e nga si do të dëshironin njerëzit. 
Ndërkohë, për fatin tim të mirë, familja jonë s'pat qenë kurrë viktimë direkte e regjimit. Falë, pjesëmarrjes në rezistencën 
antifashiste e qenjes anëtar partie të atit tonë, si edhe faktit që shtëpia e gjyshes nga ana e nenës kish qenë bazë e luftës, ne 
nuk patëm probleme. Kështu që, ashtu si edhe mijëra e mijëra fëmijë të moshës sime, edhe unë isha fillimisht, pionier i 
dalluar e më pas, anëtar i BRPSH- së. Megjithë varfërinë e privacionet e kohës, si tek të gjithë bashkëmoshatarët e mi, edhe 
tek unë egzistonte entusiazmi e besimi për të ardhmen. 
Aso kohe, ne ishim fare të rinj, në prag të rrugës së madhe të jetës e, natyrisht, as që e vinim në mëdyshje se, e ardhmja do 
të ish patjetër e lumtur e që, padyshim, do të na rezervonte surpriza tepër të bukura, ditë më të mira, gëzim e mirëqenje. 
Çdo ndodhte vallë me ne, mbas 10 apo 20 vjetësh ? 
Ku do të gjendeshim ? 
Ç'punë do të bënim ? 
Si do të qe jeta jonë ? 
E dashura, e fejuara e pastaj, shoqja e përjetëshme e jetës ?... 
Pyetje të tilla, plot dritë e pa fund, na përkundnin në ëndrra djaloshare, parashikime fantastike e ndjenja tepër ngazëlluese. 
Krisja e parë dhe e fortë, me botën optimiste që na rrethonte, ndodhi mbas mbarimit të gjimnazit e nisjes së studimeve në 
universitet. Ajo qe fillimisht një farë amalgame mërzitje e trishtimi së cilës, pastaj, shumë shpejt, i´u shtuan edhe nota të tjera 
çgënjimi, qejfmbetje, inati, e pse jo, edhe proteste. Më pas, me kalimin e viteve, hendeku me realitetin u bë edhe më i thellë. 
Por, duhet thenë se, natyra e kundërshtimit ndaj tij, ashtu si edhe për shumë e shumë shokë e miq, nuk qe as protestë e hapur 
e as hyrje në konflikt me regjimin, por thjesht një lloj rezistence e heshtur, gjë e cila dalngadalë e detyrueshëm, na çoi drejt një 
dyzimi të sforcuar të personalitetit, pra, bërjes me dy - fytyra. Qe pikërisht, gjatë asaj kohe që, ne njohëm mirë, qartë e direkt, 
fytyrën e egër të së Keqes. 
Ajo ishte aty, përherë midis nesh. 
E prekshme, autoritare, imponuese e brutale. 
Me terrorin e përditëshëm psikologjik. Me luftën e klasave e kërcënimet për arrestime e internime. Me mospërputhjen 
hipokrite mes sloganeve që dëgjonim nga përfaqësuesit e Partisë, e vetë jetës sonë në përgjithësi. Mes kontrastit të 
privilegjeve të nomenklaturës e varfërisë së njerëzve të thjeshtë. Mes hipokrizisë, gënjeshtrave, fallsitetit të fjalimeve e parrullave 
zyrtare që hymnizonin lirinë, drejtësinë e begatinë e realitetit të zymtë e pa shpresë që ndeshnim e përjetonim për ditë. 
Megjithatë, edhe pse mes një mjedisi të tillë asfiksues, një pjesë e mirë e njerëzve vazhdonin të rrezistonin e të ruanin endé 
shumë cilësi të mrekullueshme. Mungesën e një jete publike normale, ata e zëvendësonin me jeten e tyre të pakët private, aty 
ku edhe kontrolli i diktatures e kish të vështirë të hynte. Miqësitë, dashuritë, festat e vizitat familjare, pushimet në plazh, radiot 
dhe kanalet e huaja televizive, endërrat e iluzionet e moshës së re, pasionet e kufizuara intelektuale, artistike e sportive - të 
gjitha këto, arritën të mbushnin sado pak boshllëkun brengosës e erozionin shpërfytyrues të realitetit totalitar. Qenë pikërisht 
ato, të vetmet privilegje, të cilat benin të mundur, deri diku, sigurimin e një farë mbijetese, për të mos humbur krejtësisht. 
Që të bëje më tepër, ishte tragjikisht e pamundur ! 
Sepse, të kyçur në darën e jetës së kontrolluar nga Partia, të trembur e të mbyllur, njerëzit e kishin humbur përfundimisht 
shpresën për një jetë tjetër. Megjithatë, ata që, ndofta, benin pjesë në rradhët e optimistëve, nuk u dorëzuan gjer në fund. E, jo 
për shkak se shpresonin në një përmbysje të shpejtë të sistemit, por sepse besonin që, në mos një ditë, një herë, Liria do të 
vinte. 
Po, kur ?... 
Atë, askush, s'e dinte. 
Pa dyshim, Lirinë, do t'a gëzonin vetëm brezat e ardhshëm. 
Në fund të fundit, edhe ky, qe një ngushëllim i madh. 
...Në një kthinë të vogël e të ftohtë të shtëpisë së tij, miku e shoku im i fëmijnisë, Sotir K. në bisedë e sipër, me zë të ulët e të 
dridhët, më pyeste: 
Gjer kur do egzistojë ky regjim ? 
Kështu, do shkojë jeta jonë, gjer në vdekje ? 
Pyetjeve të tilla, qe e pamundur t'i u jepje përgjigjje! Për fatin tonë të keq e tepër tragjik, ne mendonim se një gjë ishte 
absolutisht e sigurtë. Që, edhe po qe se, një herë, sistemi do të binte, ne s'do bënim absolutisht pjesë në atë gjeneratë 
fatlumësh, e cila do t'a përjetonte atë ngjarje. Por, në jetën e tij, njeriu, asnjëherë nuk duhet të thotë: Kjo s'bëhet apo, s'do të 
ndodhë kurrë !... 
Koha tregoi se, parashikimi ynë qe i gabuar! 
Dhjetë vjet pas asaj bisede, lumturisht e fatmirësisht, ne qemë endé gjallë dhe arritëm të bëheshim dëshmitarë të asaj të 
cilën e konsideronim krejtësisht të pa imagjinueshme. Të përmbysjes së Ngrehinës së Stërrmadhe Totalitare, e cila do të linte 
pas, jo vetëm klithma ekstaze e lumturie, endërra, shpresa e mirazhe të pafund, por njëkohësisht edhe tragjedi, dhembje,
plagë, viktima, pluhur, kurthe, llumra, mllefe, urrejtje e përçarje, pasoja që do t'i paguanim shumë më shtrenjtë nga sa e 
pandehnim. 
Ndërkohë, çuditërisht, në planin personal, mbas përjetimit haluçinant të asaj Dite të Madhe, fati i vlerësimit të botëkuptimit tim 
u shoqërua me plot paradokse. Ndërkohë që, gjatë regjimit totalitar, nga autoritetet dhe veglat e tij, isha cilësuar vazhdimisht si 
element i djathtë, ( në kuptimin e pasjes së lakrrave në kokë, antikonformizmit, ndikimeve të kulturës perëndimore, shoqërive 
me të deklasuar, shprehjes së ideve të lira e dëshirës për të shikuar përtej horizontit ), gjatë instalimit të rendit të ri demokratik, 
grupe partiakësh të rinj më akuzuan se i kisha shërbyer regjimit të vjetër, se ruaja ide kripto - komuniste, e bile, me keq 
akoma, se kisha qenë agjent i shërbimeve të huaja sekrete. ( ?! ) 
Kur, mbas kaosit tragjik të vitit 1997, nisa egzilin tim në Francë, duke filluar kështu me dhembje e zemër të plagosur një jetë 
tjetër të dytë, ngjarjet e kujtimet e përjetimit të dikurshëm të së Keqes, morrën një tjetër shtesë emocionale. Por, ndryshe nga 
më parë, refleksionet, brengat, mendimet e kthimet mbrapa në të kaluarën, u bënë më racionale e shumë më të qeta; pra, larg 
mllefeve, ngacmimeve e pasioneve të rrugës shqiptare. Dhe, ish pikërisht në ato rrethana që, çuditërisht, më hypi dëshira të 
analizoja qetësisht e më me ngé epokën, kohën, fenomenet dhe ngjarjet e periudhës totalitare, shoqëruar me ndjenjën e 
shikimit retrospektiv të një historiani si edhe zellin e analistit të shkencave politike. 
Ishte pra, për herë të parë që po i vija vehtes qëllimin modest, por edhe tepër serioz e të menduar mirë, jo vetëm për të 
treguar apo dëshmuar, por edhe për të analizuar atë që kish ndodhur në vendin tonë. Natyrisht, në rradhë të parë, me dëshirën 
për të shtuar një post-scriptum, në emër të brezit tim, për jetën, shoqërinë totalitare si dhe fatin tragjik të gjithë atyre që e 
përjetuan atë. 
Por, ndërkohë, ideja e shkrimit të një libri mbi diktaturën, sipas meje, nuk do të qe hartimi i një vepre të mirëfilltë historike a 
filozofike, e cila do të pretendonte të analizonte në thellësi fenomenin kompleks të totalitarizmit shqiptar. Për shumë arsye, një 
ndërmarje e tillë, do të qe një ngarkesë e detyrë e papërballueshme për mua. Puna, angazhimi, kërkimet e gjykimet e mia, do të 
kishin për objektiv diçka tjetër. Realizimin e një libri të natyrës esse - dokument, i cili do përpiqej të pasqyronte, sa më realisht e 
me objektivitet, ngjarje, fenomene, situata e konstatime të ndodhura veçanërisht gjatë harkut kohor 1970-1990. 
Pra, libri në fjalë do të ishte, nëqoftese do të shpreheshim në mënyrë figurative, një lloj sprove e re e ripërjetimit të përvojës 
totalitare: 
... e cila, po qe se do të analizohej e paraqitej mirë, mund të ish e dobishme e të merrej prej seicilit si diçka serioze. E, kjo, 
para së gjithash, jo vetëm për faktin se sistemet totalitare tentojnë gjithmonë të rishfaqen, por edhe thjesht në emër të afirmimit 
të një rendi më të cilivizuar. 1) 
Përveç kësaj, pikësynimi im ish që, libri, në tërësinë e vet, të mos përbente vetëm një mozaik konfesionesh e kujtimesh, por 
të qe dhe një tentativë e sprovë, për t'i u përgjegjur pyetjeve të tilla themelore, si: 
Ç'kish ndodhur në të vërtetë në shoqërinë shqiptare, gjatë 50 vjetëve të diktaturës ? 
Pse kish ndodhur ? Si qe e mundur ? 
Cilat qenë arsyet ? Cila qe logjika totalitare e transformimit të individit e shoqërisë ? 
Si u zbatua ajo ? etj. 
( Përgjigjjet që kanë mbizotëruar gjer tani rreth këtyre pyetjeve, në më të shumtën e rasteve, mendoj se kanë qenë më tepër të 
natyrës mediatike, të mbështetura shpesh mbi pozicionime partiake si edhe mbi qendrime e gjykime të çastit, të shoqëruara 
me shumë ngarkesa emfatike, patetike e volontariste ). 
Gjatë punës për shkrimin e librit, rastësisht, më lindi ndërkohë dhe ideja që, krahas kërkimeve, refleksioneve e gjykimeve 
rreth pyetjeve që parashtrova më lart, të pasqyroja në të, edhe të dhëna, fakte, kujtime e interpretime që autorë të ndryshëm 
francezë, kanë publikuar rreth Shqipërisë së asaj epoke. Kështu, duke gërmuar nëpër librari, biblioteka, dyqane, panaire e 
tezga bukinistësh, vura ré se, fenomeni orgjinal i komunizmit enverist shqiptar, qe trajtuar nga autorë francezë të tillë, si: 
G.Castellan, E.Guinard, T.Schreiber, E & J. P Champseix, J.Bertolino, N.Martin, G.Jandot etj. 2) 
Ndërkohë, duke lexuar e shfletuar një varg librash nga autorë të tjerë, të korrenteve e opinioneve të ndryshme politike e 
filozofike, munda të mësoj shumë më tepër nga ç'dija, veçanërisht rreth historisë, konceptimit dhe funksionimit të strukturave e 
mekanizmave totalitare. Organizimit të tyre, rolit të masave e individit, propagandës, policisë sekrete si edhe zbatimit të 
idologjisë e praktikës së terrorit. 3) Elementë, të cilët më ndihmuan shumë për të pasur një vështrim sa më objektiv, racional, të 
thellë e bashkëkohor, rreth të kaluarës sonë totalitare, si edhe rreth gjithë asaj çka ndodhi në Shqipëri, gjatë pesë dekadave të 
fundit të mijëvjeçarit që sapo kaloi. 
Dhjetë vjet e ca, mbas rrëzimit të komunizmit në vendet e Lindjes, si edhe përmbysjes së regjimit ekstrem stalinist në 
Shqipëri, shpresoj se, një libër i tillë do të ketë vlera aktuale e do të konsiderohet i dobishëm prej lexuesit. Sepse, siç ka thënë 
një studjues shqiptar, e keqja më e madhe që mund t'i ndodhë një populli, vjen atëhere kur ai nuk arrin të bëjë analizën e së 
kaluarës së vet. Një popull amnezik, është i detyruar të jetë neuropatik e të pësërisë përvojat e tij të dhimbëshme... 4) 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
1) Vaclav Havel "Pour une politique post - moderne ". Editions L' Aube. 1999 
2) Në Francë, ato pak libra që janë shkruar mbi regjimin totalitar e botën shqiptare të asaj epoke, duke përjashtuar atë të 
gazetarit J. Bertolino me titull " Shqipëria - Roja e Stalinit " (L' Albanie - La sentinelle de Stalin ) botuar në vitin 1976, janë 
publikuar vetëm mbas rrëzimit të komunizmit, pra duke filluar nga viti 1991 e më pas. ( Shenim i autorit ) 
3) Për shembëll, vepra e shquar e filozofes Hannah Arendt "Orgjinat e totalitarizmit", apo të tjera të shkruara nga Raymond Aron, 
Primo Levi, Vaclav Havel, Tzvetan Todorov etj. të cilat citohen herë pas here edhe në këtë libër. 
4) A.Fuga "L'Albanie entre la pensée totalitaire et la raison fragmentaire ". Editions L'Harmattan. 1999 

------------------------------------------


( vijon ) 

NENE TRYSNINE TOTALITARE 
------------------------------------------------ 


Sipas ideologjisë marksiste-leniniste të PPSH, objektivi final i zbatimit të diktaturës së proletariatit në Shqipëri, ishte 
ndërtimi i një shoqërie ideale, e cila, në qendër të vemendjes do të kish jetën e lumtur të njeriut, lirinë, të drejtat, barazinë e 
mirëqenjen e tij. Për t'a bërë sa më të besueshëm atë mision të shenjtë, në çdo hap të jetës, kudo e kurdoherë, individi 
ndodhej vazhdimisht nenë trysninë e propagandës idealizuese, sipas së cilës, ai duhej të besonte vazhdimisht se, vendi i tij 
lulëzonte e ai ish me fat që jetonte në shoqërinë socialiste. Në një shoqëri ku, pushteti e vullneti i popullit, qenë bërë realitet. Ku 
të gjithë, të bashkuar grusht rreth Partisë, punonin e sakrifikonin gjithëçka, për realizimin e ambicjeve të saj... 
Por, në realitet, ideologjia e PPSH - së nuk ish veçse një pseudo-ideologji e cila, vërtet kish në qendër të vemendjes ( 
shenjestrës ) shoqërine e njeriun, por në një sens tjetër. Në shpërfytyrimin, cfilitjen e tjatërsimin e tij të plotë. Në krijimin e një 
ateljeje industriale gjigande, ku realizohej prodhimi në seri i njeriut të ri. Për instalimin dhe konsolidimin e një strategjie të tillë 
diabolike, Enver Hoxha me shokë, më tepër se prej mësimeve të marksizëm-leninizmit, ndër të tjera, përfituan me mjeshtëri 
edhe nga shumë aspekte primitive të shoqërisë shqiptare. Nga rivalitetet e xhelozitë klanore, ndarjet e armiqësitë fisnore, 
ndryshimet fetare e krahinore, mercenarizmi e zelli për t'i shërbyer më të fortit etj. 
Pikërisht, mbi bazën e defekteve të tilla të trashëguara në shekuj, udhëheqësit komunistë shqiptarë projektuan Përçarjen e 
Madhe, e cila, e realizuar nëpërmejt Luftës së Klasave, do sillte pasoja katastrofale për mbarë shoqërinë dhe vendin. Qëllimi 
final i asaj kryqëzate, e cila përgjaku e vrau jetën e brezave të tërë, qe një e vetëm një: ruajtja me çdo kusht dhe përjetësisht e 
pushtetit, zhdukja pa mëshirë e kundërshtarëve, poshtërimi dhe shtypja totale e njeriut, glorifikim i Partisë e, mbi të gjitha, i 
patriarkut të saj eternel, Enver Hoxhës. 
Megjithatë, në Shqipëri, komunizmi ndryshonte mjaft nga ai i vendeve të tjera të Lindjes. Ndryshe nga ato, tek ne, ai nuk ishte 
thjesht komunizëm stalinist i importuar nga Bashkimi Sovjetik, por mbi të gjitha, produkt specifik i vetë përvojës shqiptare të 
krye-marksistit orgjinal, Enver Hoxha. Stalinizmi enverist, pra, sipas shumë analistëve të huaj perëndimorë, nuk ishte gjë tjetër 
veçse, një amalgamë, fuzion i një ideologjie të veçantë nacional-socialiste, unike në Europë. 
Ja, pse, ndryshe nga shumë vende të tjerë, ku tradicionalisht nacionalizmi qe kundërshtar i betuar i komunizmit, në Shqipëri, 
ai doli në plan të parë. Enver Hoxha me shokë, u bënë idhtarë të flakët të tij, duke i dhenë edhe emrin e ri patriotizëm socialist. 
Në fakt, qëllimi i asaj krijese egzaltuese, qe ruajtja, forcimi dhe hymnizimi i sistemit, Partisë e pushtetit të saj absolut totalitar. 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
1) Sipas Ismail Kadaresë "... në Shqipëri, para së gjithash, bëhej fjalë për një totalitarizëm pasional, i cili nuk kish as një farë 
logjike e nuk i përgjigjej as edhe një lloj "ideologjie" totalitare. Ai ishte më tepër një pasion totalitar i udhëheqësve të atij vendi. 
(...) Ne ishim të nenështruar të jetonim nenë influencen e gjendjes së tyre shpirtërore. Të paranojës dhe semundjeve të tyre 
mendore. . . ". ( Ismail Kadare " Temps barbares ". Editions L'Archipel. 1999 ) 

- 2 - 

Ndërsa, përsa i përket tezës së njohur të Karl Marksit mbi diktaturën e proletariatit, në Shqipëri zbatimi i saj, në fakt, u kthye 
në diktaturë mbi proletariatin. 1) Në diktaturë absolute ndaj mbarë shqiptarëve. Diktaturë e pakicës mbi shumicën. Ushtrimi i 
egër i saj nga PPSH-ja, sidomos nëpërmjet luftës së klasave, përveç dhunës, vuajtjeve, privacioneve, përçarjes e shkatërrimit 
të kodeve tradicionale të shoqërisë, solli për pasojë edhe ndarjen e saj në grupime të veçanta. 
Kështu, në krye, ndodhej Nomenklatura e lartë. ( Partia, Shteti, Sigurimi ). Ndërsa, në skajin tjetër ekstrem, armiqtë e popullit 
të ndarë në kategori, sipas rrezikshmërisë. ( Në burgje, internime apo në gjendje të lirë, por nenë vëzhgimin e policisë sekrete). 
Së fundi, midis dy grupimeve të mësipërme, ndodheshin ata që përbënin shumicën e shoqërisë: masat e gjëra të popullit. Ata, 
të cilët, s'ishin as të privilegjuar e as të denuar. Këto ndarje apo shtresëzime të diferencuara sociale, vërtetonin të kundërtën e 
asaj që propagandonte me të madhe ideologjia marksiste, e cila pretendonte se, shoqëria që ajo ndërtonte nuk kish klasa. 2) 
( Në fakt, ajo kish pjesërisht të drejtë. Kategoritë e mësipërme, nuk përbënin klasa në kuptimin e strukturave sociale 
kapitaliste të shekullit të XIX-të. Ato ishin thjesht kasta të privilegjuarish e grupime njerëzish të destinuar të vuanin përjetësisht ). 
Ndërkohë, ndarja në kasta shoqërohej me një fenomen tjetër, i cili konsistonte në faktin që, edhe vetë brenda tyre, kish 
diferenca. Një anëtar partie i thjeshtë, për shembëll, s'mund të kish të njëjtat atribute si ato të një instruktori të Komitetit të 
Partisë apo, të një drejtori ndërmarje. Po ashtu, një anëtar i KQ të Partisë, nuk qe në një rang me një anëtar të Byrosë. Ndërsa, 
pushteti i një polici përmblidhej në rrogën e tij ordinere, uniformën blu dhe rrobat e brendëshme gratis, ndërkohë që operativi i 
Sigurimit gëzonte privilegjin e një shpërblimi mujor shumë më të madh e, veshëmbathjen civile gratis, pa folur pastaj për 
pushtetin e tij autoritar dhe avantazhe të tjera speciale. 
Nga ana tjetër, lëvizjet apo kalimi nga një kastë në tjetrën, kishin edhe rregullat e tyre të lojës. Kështu, jo rrallë herë, ndodhte 
që dikush e niste karrierën nga shtresat më të ulta për t'u ngjitur pastaj në majat më të larta. Shpesh, ndër ta, njerëz mediokër, 
shoferë, karrocierë, mekanikë, mjelse lopësh e saldatorë, qenë ngjitur gjer në instancat më të larta drejtuese të Partisë e 
shtetit. Por ndodhte edhe e kundërta. Pra, që të kaloje nga kasta më e lartë, në një tjetër më të ulët. Apo, më keq akoma, të bije 
direkt e në humnerë. 
__________________________________________________  ______________________ 
1) Sipas Enver Hoxhës "diktatura e proletariatit ishte demokracia më e gjerë, më e thellë dhe më e plotë se çdo demokraci 
tjetër ". ( Nga fjala mbajtur në Kongresin e VII - të. 1976 ) 
2) Diferencimi klasor ishte aq ekstrem, sa që ai e ndiqte individin dhe pas vdekjes. Si kudo, edhe varrezat publike të qytetit të
Vlorës, qenë të ndara në "parcela", ku të vdekurit vendoseshin sipas postit që kishin mbajtur në nomenklaturën partiake e 
shtetërore apo kontributit të dhenë në ndërtimin e shoqërisë "socialiste". Në hyrje të tyre, në një pozicion të dukshëm, 
ndodhej "Parcela e Kuadrove". Më poshtë, vijonin varret e njerëzve të rendomtë e, në fund fare, të atyre të "deklasuar". ( 
Ndërkohë, ata që vdisnin nëpër burgje, nuk kishin të drejtë të kishin varre! ). Në "Parcelën e Kuadrove", varroseshin zakonisht 
kuadro të partisë e shtetit në rreth, Heronj të Popullit e të Punës Socialiste, ish-drejtues të formacioneve partizane, veteranë të 
luftës etj. Kësisoj, edhe mbas vdekjes Partia mendonte për bijtë e saj besnikë. Ata vërtet nuk ndodheshin në Varrezat e 
Dëshmorëve, aty lart në kodrën e Kuzbaba - it, por ama, ishin në një "parcelë" të nderuar. Veç nga turma, nga njerëzit e 
rendomtë. Edhe aty, pra, në atë vend të heshtur ku bëhej gjumi i përjetshëm "njerëzit e dekoratave", mbeteshin gjithmonë të 
dalluar nga të tjerët. Si gjithmonë në "tribunë "... ( Shenim i autorit ) 

- 3 - 
Ky fenomen, quhej ndryshe: përjashtim nga Partia, deviacion, veprimtari armiqësore ose tradhëti. Kështu, qenë të shpeshta 
rastet kur, ish-luftëtarë të orëve të para apo militantë të shquar të Partisë, binin papritmas nga majat e Olimpit në birruca, qeli e 
burgje ku pjesa më e madhe e tyre eleminoheshin fizikisht. 
Përsa i përket njeriut të thjeshtë, pra atij që s'bënte pjesë as në kastën e nomenklaturës e as në atë të armiqve apo të 
njerëzve të dyshimtë, ai bente jetën e tij të përditëshme: me strese pa mbarim, shoqëruar me frikë, dyshime, dëshpërim, 
pasiguri e ngushticë të madhe ekonomoke. Në rrethana të tilla, pra në kushtet e fatalitetit, izolimit e trysnisë totalitare, për të 
siguruar një lloj mbijetese të lirisë së tyre të brendëshme, një kategori e caktuar individësh, i përshtateshin realitetit duke 
ndërtuar një strategji sjellje dhe personaliteti të dyfishtë. 
Ajo konsistonte në dyzimin e vullnetshëm të vetvehtes. Në mbajtjen e një lloj maske e cila fshihte prapa saj, mendime, ide, 
sjellje e qendrime të dyfishta. Ca për konsum publik e ca për vete. Ato për konsum publik, ishin në unison të plotë me 
propagandën e atmosferën politike në vend. Me orientimet e përditëshme dhe ideologjinë e Partisë. Pra, konform me fjalorin 
shabllon zyrtar, sloganet e shtypit, radios e televizionit.Me direktivat e mbledhjeve të organizatave të partisë, rinisë, frontit etj. 
Faqja tjetër e maskës, ajo e fshehta, e padukshmja, personalja, konsistonte në mbajtjen gjallë të mendimit të lirë nëpërmjet 
dialogut të brendshëm, d.m.th. duke vëzhguar, interpretuar e përjetuar çdo fenomen e ngjarje, nëpërmjet një analize tërësisht 
personale, larg çdo ndikimi, influence a deduksioni të jashtëm. 
Por, që të arrije të realizoje e të ruaje me sukses, një ekuilibër e një pozicion sa më të besueshëm, midis shfaqjes në publik 
dhe asaj çka ishe në të vërtetë, ajo ishte një torturë e vërtetë e tepër cfilitëse. Diçka që kërkonte një mobilizim kolosal forcash të 
brendëshme. Një pjesë individësh arrinin të i'a delnin mbanë, por s'ishin të pakët ata që dështonin. Këta të fundit, shpejt a 
vonë, përfundonin në kthetrat e Sigurimit dhe e kalonin jetën që u mbetej në burgje, internime a në ndonjë spital psikiatrik. 
Një fund i tillë shkatërrues, qe krejt i natyrshëm. Në një shtet totalitar, ata që mendonin ndryshe nga të tjerët, cilësoheshin pa 
mëdyshje, armiq ose të çmendur. Të ishe kundër Partisë e pushtetit, do të thoshte të ishe kundër normave, kundër rrymës, pra 
të ishe anormal. 
E, ndërkohë që, një kategori e caktuar njerëzish arrinin t'a përballonin asfiksinë e jetës duke thithur oksigjen nëpërmjet 
dyzimit të vetvehtes, pjesa dërmuese e popullsisë, masat e gjera: punëtorët, blegtorët, kooperativistët, njerëzit e thjeshtë kudo 
që ndodheshin, në malsi apo në bregdet, në fshatra apo qytete, jetonin në konformizëm të plotë me realitetin. Në çdo çast e 
kurdoherë, ata duartrokisnin fort e pa mëdyshje çdo thirrje, veprim e direktivë të regjimit. Nenëteksti i atij fenomeni tipik të një 
shoqërie totalitare, shprehje e një lloj skizofrenie kolektive, ishte ky: 
Besojmë pa asnjë rezervë te Partia dhe mësimet e saj. 
Pra, rrjedhimisht, jemi dakord me diktaturën. 
Jo në aparencë e me fjalë. 
Përkundrazi ! Jemi me të në thellësi të shpirtit. 
Me ndjenja, zemër e bindje...




Ardhja_e_Antikrishtit_(post-scriptum per diktaturen )Nga Vasil Qesari 


ADVERTISEMENT 



Kapitulli i pare 

ARDHJA E ANTI - KRISHTIT 


"Terror, spastrime, egzekutime në masë ... Pothuajse për një gjysëm 
shekulli, në zemren e kontinentit europian e në sekretin më të madh, 
e izoluar dhe e shkëputur nga bota, Shqipëria i'u nenështrua 
marrëzisë megalomane të prijsit dhe zotit të saj të plotfuqishëm 
Enver Hoxhës, nun dhe patriark i komunizmit integral ..." 

Thomas SCHREIBER 
"Enver Hoxha - Le sultan rouge ". 1994 



IKONA E NJE TIRANI 

Përgjithësisht, çdo shqiptar që instalohet jashtë, ka kërshërinë të njihet me opinionin e shoqërisë ku jeton, rreth ngjarjeve që 
kanë ndodhur e ndodhin në vendin e tij. Ndër ta, pjesa më e madhe kënaqen me pak, pra me një informacion të pjesëshëm. Të 
tjerë, interesohen për më shumë hollësi, fakte e detaje. Të dinë, bie fjala, se ç´është shkruar nga analistë, studjues a gazetarë 
vendas për ish-regjimin totalitar ? Si na kanë parë e vëzhguar gjatë asaj periudhe? Cili ka qenë opinioni rreth Enver Hoxhës, 
sistemit, shoqërisë e jetës shqiptare në përgjithësi ?... 
Një interesim i tillë, shpesh, ndodh që tek individë të veçantë të shndrrohet në një obsesion të vërtetë, i cili duket se merr 
fund, vetëm me zbulimin e gjithe informacionit egzistues mbi pyetjet e mësipërme. Kjo kembëngulje ekslporimi tepër e 
mundueshme, ky fenomen, shoqërohet rëndom edhe me një gjendje të veçantë psikologjike. Herë-herë, siç thuhet, me 
simptomat e të ashtu quajturës sindromë post-komuniste. Ose më shkoqur, me një gjendje shpirtërore të tronditur, që zgjon 
endërra e kujtime të frikëshme. Me ringjalljen e anktheve të jetës totalitare e, dyshimin se, ai kalvar mund të rikthehet përsëri. 
Me merakun përbetues se, ajo kohë, nuk duhet harruar kurrë etj. 
Gjendjet shpirtërore që përjetojnë individë të tillë, në menyrë të pakuptueshme, shoqërohen edhe me një proces analizash, 
meditimesh e refleksionesh, ku ballafaqohen, nga njëra anë, realiteti, jeta, rrëfimet e përvojat personale të asaj kohe e, nga 
ana tjetër, përvojat, kronikat, vëzhgimet, faktet, botimet, librat e konsideratat e njerëzve të vendit, ku ai përjeton egzilin. Një situatë 
të tillë të përafërt, provova edhe unë, fill mbasi mbylla disa nga telashet e para të egzilit. Atëhere kur, pasi e ndjeva vehten disi 
më të qetë, nxitova të eksploroj ish-Shqipërinë totalitare, ashtu siç e kishin parë, gjykuar e shkruar francezët. 
Ishte një mbasdite e lagësht shkurti kur, për herë të parë, shkova në bibliotekën municipale të Bordosë ( Bordeaux ). Një 
godinë shumëkatëshe e me arkitekturë moderne. ( E ndërtuar krejtësisht në beton, dural e xham. Dhuratë për qytetin më të 
madh të Sud - Ouest-it francez, nga ish-kryetari i bashkisë, Jacques Chaban-Delmas.1) Por, shumë shpejt kuptova se, të gjëje 
diçka për Shqipërinë, mes një universi të pafund botimesh e disa miliona egzemplarësh, nuk ishte aspak një punë e lehtë. 
Edhe pse, kërkimi i librave, aty, është i kompjuterizuar e kryehet me anën e paisjeve-robot. 
Por, krahas kësaj, kish edhe disa vështiresi të tjera. Botimet dokumentare e historike për Shqipërinë, veçanërisht për 
periudhën kur ajo qe endé një fosile e gjallë staliniste, ( duke përjashtuar, natyrisht, librat e shumta e mjaft të njohura të Ismail 
Kadaresë ), janë fare të pakta. Megjithatë, një herë tjetër, për rastësi apo fat, teksa isha në vazhdim të kërkimeve të mia 
kembëngulëse, nuk dola duarbosh. Një nga punonjëset e bibliotekës, aty për aty, më rekomandoi një libër, të cilin ajo s´kish 
veçse pak kohë që e kish shfletuar rastësisht, e që 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
1 ) Jacques Chaban - Delmas. ( 1915 - 2000 ) Burrë shteti e personalitet i njohur politik francez. Shok lufte i Charles de 
Gaulle - it, veprimtar i shquar i rezistencës antifashiste, kryetar i Bashkisë së Bordosë që nga viti 1947. Anëtar i shumë 
qeverive gjatë Republikës së IV - të. Disa herë president i Asamblesë Kombëtare si edhe kryeministër i Francës gjatë viteve 
1969 - 1972. ( Sipas Grand Dictionnaire Hachette. 1999 ) 

- faqe 2 - 

fliste për Shqipërinë, a për dikë që dikur kish qenë diktatori i saj, siç u shpreh ajo. 
U bëra jo vetëm tepër kureshtar, por edhe i paduruar. Por, kur, pas pak çastesh, ajo u kthye e më la plot mirësjellje librin në 
duar, m´u duk sikur më vendosi mbi to, një bllok të rendë prej akulli. E, teksa librarja po largohej, duke lenë pas parfumin e 
lehtë e provokues si edhe imazhin e buzëqeshjes së saj të ngrirë, në krejt trupin ndjeva valën e një rrënqethje të thellë e të 
ftohtë. 
Para syve, kisha një botim biografik e voluminoz për Enver Hoxhën, shkruar nga Thomas Schreiber.1) Mbi kopertinë, nenë 
titullin Enver Hoxha - Sulltani i kuq, 2) ish fotografia e tij me ngjyra. Qe një foto e njohur, pikërisht ajo e cila ish publikuar në ditën 
e tij të vdekjes. Me flokë të bardhë e të gjatë që i mbulonin veshët. Me mollëzat e faqeve të grimuara, gushën e varur e qafën e 
holluar nga erozioni shumëvjeçar i diabetit... 
Me sy e shikim cerberi. 
Tejçpues si thikë ! 
Të ndritshëm e të lengëzuar. Ca nga pasojat e ishemive të përsëritura cerebrare, e ca nga ajo aftësi e tij e rrallë që i 
mbushte ata me lotë, sa herë që delte në publik, kur xhirohej në televizion a ndodhej i rrethuar nga turmat. Me nenëqeshjen e tij 
të njohur prej xhelati dhe aktori. Sa turbulluese, aq edhe rrënqethëse. E së fundi, me kostumin e tij shik: xhaketë gri, këmishë e 
bardhë, jakë e ngrirë e kollaro të kuqe... 
Për një çast humba në mendime të trishta, apo më saktë, në një boshllëk surealist shpërqendrimi. M´u duk se, ai nuk kish 
vdekur, por vazhdonte të ishte endé në jetë. Sikur aty, në vendin tim, asgjë nuk kish ndryshuar, por vazhdonte të qe gjithmonë si 
më parë. Pastaj, një konstelacion i humbur qelizash të fjetura trunore, diku në një cep të humbur të kortekstit, provokoi vetëtimthi 
një imazh tjetër, sa absurd aq edhe të frikshëm. 
Sikur ai qe ngritur nga varri e ish prapë në krye. 
Aty në Shqipërinë e largët. 
Të mbyllur. 
Të izoluar. 
Të ftohtë e të harruar nga bota. 
Si gjithmonë, në tribunën e festës së 1 Majit. Me borsalinën tepër të madhe mbi kokë. Me tufën e karafilëve të kuq në dorë. E 
pastaj, duke mbajtur fjalime pas fjalimesh. Në mbledhjet e Byrosë, në pleniume e kongrese. Duke dhenë direktiva për lëvizje të 
reja revolucionare, a duke përpiluar prognoza e tablo sinoptike, mbi grupet e reja armiqësore. 
E mora librin në shtëpi dhe e lexova. Natyrisht, as që prisja t´a zbuloja Enver Hoxhën, nga Thomas Schreiber-i. E, 
megjithatë, në raste të tilla, kureshtja është e mbetet e madhe. Konkretisht, ajo e cila m'u duk edhe gjëja më interesante e më 
pozitive në librin në fjalë, qe fakti se, ai kish brenda tij një forcë të çuditëshme, e cila të shtynte t´i riktheheshe edhe një herë 
vështrimit të asaj epoke. Analizës e vëzhgimit retrospektiv të saj. Meditimeve e refleksioneve. Gjykimit rreth një individi tepër të 
dhunshëm, i cili dominoi plotësisht jetën shqiptare, për me se 41 vjet me rradhë. 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
1) Fillimisht, gazetar në Radio France International e më pas, në të përditëshmen e njohur Le Monde, Thomas Schreiber
është autor i shumë librave e analizave mbi Europën qendrore e lindore. Aktualisht, ai konsiderohet si një nga specialistët më 
të njohur të historisë bashkëkohore shqiptare.( Shenim i autorit ) 
2) Thomas Schreiber "Enver Hoxha - Le sultan rouge ". Editions J. C. Lattés. 1999 


- faqe 3 - 

Në rrethana të tilla, së bashku me dëshirën për të përjashtuar nga vehtja çdo mllef a subjektivizëm personal, si dhe 
influencave të mundëshme nga leximet, shkrimet, komentet e analizat anekdoteske të shumë prej gazetave e mediave 
shqiptare, çdokush ka të drejtë të pyesë edhe një herë vetvehten: 
Kush ishte, pra, Enver Hoxha ? 
Cili qe ai njeri, i cili gjatë gjithë jetës, u mundua me tërë mundësitë e mjetet më gjakatare, të ruante të pacënuar pushtetin e 
tij absolut, duke e shkëputur vendin nga gjithë pjesa tjetër e botës ? Ai, që kish ndërtuar diktaturën më ekstravagante e më të 
frikëshme që Europa pat njohur mbas lufte ? E, pastaj... Ku e kishin pasur burimin fuqitë e tij të mbinatyrëshme ? A do të kish 
mundur vallë, Enveri, sado inteligjent apo diabolik që ishte, t´i realizonte i vetëm, gjithë ambicjet e tij ?... 
Nisur nga një logjikë e tillë intriguese e njëkohësisht interrogative, nuk qe e rastit pse, edhe Thomas Schreiber, e nis librin e 
tij, pikërisht, me një seri pyetjesh të kësaj natyre: 
Cili qe, pra, Enver Hoxha ?... Një diktator gjakatar i verbuar nga paranoia ? Një aventurier pa skrupull, mbret i bllofit a 
mashtrues i madh ?! Apo, mos vallë, heroi tjetër i madh i shqiptarëve, mbas vetë Skenderbeut ?... Ai, që gjatë luftës u bëri 
ballë pushtuesve italianë e gjermanë e, pas çlirimit, aleateve të tij më të ngushtë, jugosllavëve, sovjetikëve e kinezeve? Ai, 
admiruesi i Robespierrit, i gjuhës e letërsisë franceze, (... ) Autori i dhjetra librave, ku përshkruhen portrete të egër e mizore të 
miqve të tij të dikurshëm, të shndrruar me pas në armiq të betuar ? 1) 
Shtjellimi i plotë, serioz e i detajuar i pyetjeve të mësipërme, si edhe përgjigjjet e plota ndaj tyre, do të preokupojnë edhe për 
shumë e shumë kohë, jo vetëm historinë e sotme e të ardhme shqiptare e specialistët e saj ( të vendit e të huaj ) por mbi të 
gjithë, vetë shqiptarët, pavarësisht se kur, sa e si janë prekur ( direkt a indirekt ) nga pasojat shkatërrimtare të pushtetit të tij 
totalitar. ( Pa përfshirë natyrisht ata, të cilëve, kujtimi i komandantit edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdon t´i u tundojë fort shpirtërat ). 
Aktualisht, gjykimet, analizat e mendimet e dhëna në këtë fushë, përgjithësisht, kanë qenë të pjesëshme e të përcipta, 
stereotipe, konfuze e tepër emfatike. Ndërkohë, për fat të keq, librat që janë botuar gjer tani mbi Enver Hoxhën në Shqipëri, janë 
ose të periudhës totalitare ose të shkruara më pas, nga shokë të idealit a pjestarë të familjes. 
Por, megjithatë, lidhur me këtë temë, le të vijmë tek vështrimi i një prej hipotezave mjaft të diskutuara prej shqiptarëve të 
sotëm. Një pjesë e mirë e tyre, gjykojnë se fataliteti i kombit shqiptar, nisi pikërisht me daljen e papritur të Enver Hoxhës dhe jo 
të ndonjë individi tjetër, në krye të P K të Shqipërisë. 2) Pse, të mos kish qenë në krye të saj, dikush tjetër, pyesin ata me 
trishtim. Ndofta, kështu, Shqipëria nuk do të kish pasur atë fat tragjik që dihet... 
Të tjerë mendojne se, megjithatë, nuk ka qenë kurrë vonë të veprohej, të bëhej diçka, në menyrë që ai të mos lejohej të 
mbante pushtetin. E kjo, sidomos në situata të veçanta, atëhere kur, pozitat e tij qenë mjaft të lëkundura. Fill mbas prishjes me 
jugosllavët, për shembëll. Atëhere, kur opozita ndaj tij, nuk kish qenë kurrë më e fortë. ( Përse, të mos qe 
__________________________________________________  ________________________________________________ 
1) Thomas Schreiber. Idem. 
2) Përse, Kominterni kish zgjedhur pikërisht atë, për të udhëhequr Shqipërinë ? Ajo ishte një enigmë të cilën ne nuk jemi ne 
gjendje t'a dëshifrojmë endé - më pat thenë Ismail Kadareja. ( Sipas emisionit " Un siècle d' écrivains " - prodhim i kanalit 
televiziv France 3 ) 

- faqe 4 - 

zëvendësuar, bie fjala, me Sejfulla Maleshovën ? ). Të tjerë, zenë në gojë, ngjarje e kohë të mëvonëshme. Pikërisht, periudhën 
mbas denoncimit të krimeve të Stalinit nga Krushovi. Konferencën e Partisë të Tiranës. Apo, qoftë edhe më pas, gjatë prishjes 
me sovjetikët. 
Ndërkohë, ka dhe nga ata që, pavarësisht nga fataliteti e pasojat e dhunës së tij, arrijnë i´a falin gjithë mëkatet e periudhës 
1944-1960, e arsyetojnë se, megjithatë, ai pati endé shanse e kohë që të ndreqej. Por, fatkeqësisht, ajo gjë, nuk ndodhi... 
Ja pse, ... krimi më i madh i Enver Hoxhës është se ai e shkëputi Shqipërinë nga Europa perëndimore. Nëqoftëse ai, do t´a 
kish kthyer atë nga Europa më 1961, atëhere kur u shkëput nga sovjetikët, apo edhe më pas kur u nda me kinezët, historia e saj 
moderne do të qe krejt ndryshe dhe, tragjeditë që ndodhën më pas, do të ishin evituar... 1) 
Natyrisht, është absolutisht e padiskutueshme se, në Shqipëri, pa Enver Hoxhën shumë gjëra do të kishin rrjedhur ndryshe. 
Por, njëkohësisht, s´duhet harruar se, ajo nuk bënte përjashtim nga blloku komunist i Lindjes. Nga sistemi i diktaturës së 
proletariatit. Nga modeli sovjetik i socializmit, ndikimi i pushtetit totalitar të Stalinit etj. Udhëheqësit e saj, nuk ndryshonin aspak 
nga plejada e liderëve militantë stalinistë të Lindjes si, Titoja në Jugosllavi, Dezhi në Rumani, Dimitrovi në Bullgari, Rakoshi në 
Hungari, Godvaldi në Çekosllovaki, etj. 
E, përveç kësaj, duhet nenëvizuar fakti se, një veçori tjetër përcaktuesee procesit të konsolidimit të udhëheqësve totalitarë në 
ish-kampin socialist në përgjithësi, e në mënyrë të veçantë në Shqipëri, ishte edhe gjendja politike, sociale e psikologjike e 
popujve të tyre fill mbas fitores ndaj pushtuesve nazi-fashistë. Dihet tashmë se, ashtu si në ato vende edhe tek ne, partia 
komuniste e shefi i saj, u mbështetën gjerësisht nga masat e gjëra popullore, të cilat dolën nga lufta të varfëra e të urritura e që 
pastaj, me gëzim e entusiazëm, besuan në utopinë e ndërtimit të një shoqërie të re, të drejtë e të begatë. 
Shkurt, në atë që quhet ndryshe: iluzioni totalitar. 
Mbështetja nga masat - ky ka qenë një nga çelësat kryesorë të triumfit të shoqërive totalitare, e rrjedhimisht, edhe të pushtetit 
e autoritetit absolut të liderëve të tyre tiranikë. Lidhur me këtë, Hannah Arendt, 2) ndër të tjera shkruan se : 
... regjimet totalitare, për sa kohë janë në fuqi e, gjithashtu, udhëheqësit totalitarë për sa kohë janë gjallë," komandojnë duke 
u mbështetur tek masat ". Marrja e pushtetit nga Hitleri ishte legale e sipas rregullave mazhoritare ( çka do të thotë se, ishte 
shumica e popullit që votoi për të. - shenimi ynë ) dhe, as ai e as Stalini, nuk do të kishin mundur t´a mbanin autoritetin e tyre 
mbi masat e gjera të popullit, e s'do t´u bënin dot ballë aq e aq krizave të brendëshme e të jashtëme, ( ... ) në se s'do të gëzonin 
besimin e mbështetjen e tyre të plotë ... 3) 
Edhe në rastin e Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxha, nuk do të kish qeverisur e nuk do të kish mundur t'a mbante autoritetin e pushtetin 
e tij absolut për dekada të tëra, në se nuk do të 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
1) Ismail Kadare " Temps barabares ". Editions L´ Archipel.1999 
2) Hannah Arendt ( 1906-1975 ). Lindi në Hanover. Fitoi doktoratën në filosofi në Heidelberg duke qenë studente e Karl 
Jaspers -it. Mbas marrjes së pushtetit prej nazistëve, u largua nga Gjermania duke shkuar fillimisht në Francë, e më pas në 
SHBA ( 1941 ). Eshtë një nga figurat më të shquara të mendimit politik bashkëkohor, veçanërisht ne saje të veprës 
madhore "Orgjinat e totalitarizmit", botuar për herë të parë në New -York, më 1951. 
3) Hannah Arendt "Le système totalitaire ". Editions Seuil. 1972 

- faqe 5 - 


kish patur mbështetjen e masave. 
Sepse, karizma e diktatorëve të kalibrit të tij, nuk bazohej më tepër mbi fuqinë e gënjeshtrës e demagogjisë, se sa në faktin 
që, ata ishin të aftë të organizonin masat në një njësi të vetme kolektive e cila më pas, jo vetëm që duhej t´u bindej, por edhe t´i 
mbështeste në çdo thirrje e direktivë, me nenështrim e besueshmëri impresionante.1) 
Por, procesi i sugjestionimit e verbimit të masave, s'mbaronte me aq. Fill, pas krijimit të sigurisë e konsolidimit të pushtetit, 
diktatorët i përvishen punës për glorifikimin e kultit të tyre.( Në fakt, ngritja e perfeksionimi i kultit të Një, është një proces i cili 
kryhet pa vështirësi të madha. Sepse, është vetë sistemi totalitar ai, i cili sekreton në shoqëri kultin e Shefit, ashtu si edhe 
gjarpëri helmin e tij ). Natyrisht, kësaj dukurie nuk do t´i shpëtonte as Enver Hoxha, i cili për më tepër, qysh në rini qe shquar për 
ambicjet e tij ekstravagante e narcizizmin egzemplar. 2) 
Kështu, në rrjedhën e viteve, kulti i tij u ngrit gjithmonë e më lart, si një piramidë faraonike. Ai mishëronte jo vetëm trurin dhe 
largpamësinë e Partisë, por ish njëkohësisht edhe klasik i marksizëm-leninizmit, shkencëtar, historian, shkrimtar e strateg 
ushtarak. 
Ai, kish në duart e në kokën e tij, Monopolin e së vërtetës. 
Figura e tij qe absolute. 
Jo vetëm idetë, direktivat, mesazhet e fjalimet, por edhe veprimet, lëvizjet, sjelljet e gjestet e tij të rendomta, merrnin një 
rëndësi magjike, qiellore e hipnotizuese. 
Ikona e kultit të Enver Hoxhës, ose siç është quajtur ndryshe me plot eufemizëm, në fjalorin totalitar: e Atij, të Parit, të Madhit, 
Shefit, nisi të rrezatojë qysh në 29 nentor 1944. Pikërisht, atëhere, kur, nënë cilësinë e komandantit, hypi në tribunën e ngritur 
para Hotel Dajtit për të përshendetur popullin, me rastin e çlirimit të vendit nga pushtuesit nazi -fashistë. 3) Me kalimin e kohës, 
figura e tij u stolis edhe më tej e morri përmasa tipike ekstreme totalitare, e kjo, sidomos gjatë fundit të viteve `60 e fillimit të 
viteve `70. 
Atëhere, kur ai e cilësonte vehten si kalorësin më besnik e të vetëm të marksizmit të vërtetë në krejt rruzullin. Atëhere, kur jo 
vetëm Kinën, por dhe një pjesë të mirë të lëvizjes së majtë botërore, e pushtoi miti i Mao Ce Dunit dhe Ungjillit të tij të kuq. 
Ishte pikërisht 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
1) " Pa dyshim, një nga karakteristikat më të rendësishme të regjimeve totalitare, veçanërisht në format e tyre më ekstreme, 
ishte krijimi, zhvillimi e forcimi i lidhjeve reciproke e të forta, midis majës së pushtetit e "bazës", midis Shefit Karizmatik e 
masave. Të manipuluara, por edhe plot entusiazëm e devotshmeri ato ishin "motorri", i cili vinte në lëvizje ideologjinë zyrtare. 
Pikërisht, këtu qendronte edhe forca e regjimeve totalitare ..." ( Sipas V.V.Dame's - J. S. Drabkin "Le phénomène totalitaire" 
botuar ne librin "Nazisme et communisme " të Marc Ferro. Editions Pluriel. 2000. ) 
2) Ne fakt, Enveri, ishte vetë, ndërtuesi i kultit të tij. Për këtë, ndër të tjera, dëshmon edhe menyra se si ai e manipuloi atë, duke 
bërë shumë kujdes për të mos pasur asnjë variant tjetër të jetës së tij. Në këtë kuadër dihet, eleminimi prej vetë atij, i gjithë 
atyre të cilët e kishin njohur dikur nga shumë afër, e që mund të dëshmonin se, figura e tij nuk përputhej aspak me mithin e 
udhëheqesit legjendar. ( Shenim i autorit ) 
3) Qe pikërisht mbas konsolidimit të pushtetit që, Enver Hoxha dhe Partia e drejtuar prej tij, morën edhe cilësi të tjera të reja. 
Kundërshtarët, brenda gjirit të Partise, u eleminuan pa mëshirë ose u burgosën e u internuan, të akuzuar për krimet më 
monstruoze Ishte pikërisht atëherë që, lirshmëria relative për të menduar e për të vepruar, u zëvendësua me unanimitetin, që 
votimet nisën të bëhen hapur e duke ngritur dorën etj. Kësisoj, pak nga pak, edhe udhëheqja drejtuese u reduktua e u
identifikua tërësisht me Njëshin e Kultin e tij. ( Shenim i autorit )

----------


## Kallmeti

Fragmente nga libri"Post-scriptum mbi diktaturen"shkruar nga V.Qesari 


DREJT VDEKJES A LIRISE ?! ... 



Himara e kish njohur herët egërsinë komuniste. 

Grushti i parë mbi të, kish renë fill pas zgjedhjeve maskaradë të 2 dhjetorit 1945, ku shumë himariotë patën votuar kundër listës së vetme me kandidatë të Frontit Demokratik. Në shenjë hakmarrje, mbi banorët e saj, Partia kish ushtruar një fushatë të egër terrori psikologjik të shoqëruar me denoncime, arrestime e burgosje. Nga frika populli qe tkurrur edhe më tepër brenda vehtes, duke pritur ditë edhe më të këqija. 

Shumë njerëz, dhunës e rrezikut të arrestimeve, i'u kundërvunë me të vetmen rrugë të mundëshme shpëtimi: atë të arratisjes jashtë vendit. Në zgjedhjen e një alternative të tillë, propabiliteti i realizimit të qëllimit ishte mjaft i kufizuar, ndërkohë që, mundësia e vdekjes nga plumbat e kufitarëve apo e humbjes së përjetëshme në honet e thella të detit Jon, ishin pothuajse të pa evitueshme. 

Arratisjet nga Himara e mbarë Bregdeti, u benë më të shpeshta, sidomos mbas valës së egër të persekutimeve të viteve '60 -'70 e më tej. Gjatë asaj periudhe, veprimtaria e Sigurimit dhe e bashkëpuntorëve të tij, u bë edhe më intensive, ndërkohë që lufta e klasave u ashpërsua më tepër. Drejtuesit dhe militantët e Partisë, si edhe ata të Frontit Demokratik të cilët përgjithësisht ishin bashkëpuntorë të zellshëm e servilë të Sigurimit, 1) provokonin e denonconin pa pushim, individë të ndryshëm që kryenin veprimtari armiqësore. 

Për t'i shpëtuar rrezikut të burgosjes e jetës së padurueshme, shumë njerëz vendosnin të rrezikonin, duke shkuar drejt lirisë a ... vdekjes. Kështu, në një tentativë për t'u arratisur me not në ishujt grekë, dy vëllezer nga familja Konomi, u përpinë nga ujërat e detit Jon. Pas tyre, të tjerë grupe të rinjsh, provuan të njejtën gjë, por ose u zhdukën pa lenë gjurmë, ose u kapën e u kalbën burgjeve. Pas kësaj, përgjimet, pabesitë e denoncimet, u benë tiparet më banale të jetës së përditëshme, në mbarë Bregdetin. 

Qe kjo arsyeja, pse, shumë individë apo grupe të cilët benin plane për t'u arratisur, arrestoheshin fill pas bisedave të para. Bile, kish ndodhur që, ata të denoncoheshin nga vetë pjestarë të familjes, kushërinj a farefis. Me menyra nga më të ndryshmet, informatorët e Sigurimit, kishin depërtuar brenda çdo familje. Nuk ishte paradoks e as çudi, të dëgjoje që babai denonconte të birin, dajua nipin e, vëllai-vëllain... 

... Djaloshi A.Bala nga Himara, së bashku me një shok të ngushtë, kish arritur të ndërtonte fshehurazi, ( në një guvë buzë detit ) një varkë lundrimi për t'u arratisur në Korfuz. Por, pikërisht në çastet e fundit, atëhere kur ish duke e shtyrë atë drejt detit, qe kapur nga rojet e kufirit, të cilët ishin informuar pak orë përpara pikërisht nga shoku i tij më i besuar. 

Por, aty nga mesi i shkurtit 1987, E. Stramarko, djali i H. Stramarkos nga Dhërmiu, i cili ndodhej prej vitesh në burg i dënuar për agjitacion e propagandë, kish mundur të arratisej nëpërmjet detit. Djaloshi, me siguri po shkonte drejt vdekjes, por kish qenë vërtet me fat. Ai, kish mundur të rrezistonte gjer në ujrat ndërkombëtare, ku detarët e tragetit të linjes Brindizi-Igumenicë, i kishin shpëtuar jeten, duke i dhuruar njëkohësisht edhe lirinë. 

Një vit më pas, i riu P.Mertiri nga Qeparoi, së bashku me shokun e tij nga Narta V. Skarço, në vend të detit zgjodhën kufirin tokësor. Ata, udhëtuan pa probleme gjer matanë fshatit kufitar Peshkëpi, pranë Gjirokastrës. Por, ndërsa ndodheshin fare pranë klonit, një patrullë ushtarësh i diktoi dhe i goditi pa mëshire, me brësheri automatiku. 

Djaloshi nga Qeparoi, i bërë shoshë nga plumbat vdiq në vend, ndërsa shoku i tij u plagos rendë. Dy ditë mbas përpjekjes në kufi, organet lokale të Sigurimit, organizuan një __________________________________________________  _____________________ 

1) Sot, kur flitet e diskutohet për ish - diktaturën, shpesh herë shprehet mendimi se, xhelatët kryesorë të viktimave që vdiqën burgjeve e internimeve, ishin vetem aty lart, në KQ të Partisë, në Byronë Politike apo vetë Diktatori. Pa dashur të bëhem aspak mbrojtës i strukturave diabolike që projektuan e zbatuan në masë Genocidin e Madh, do të dëshiroja të kujtoja se, ndër to bente pjesë edhe organizata e Frontit Demokratik, "shtabi" nga ku jepeshin informacione për çdo individ e familje. E pranishme kudo, nëpër qytete e fshatra, ajo kishte veprimtarët e saj, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve ishin informatorë të zellshëm të Sigurimit. Njerëz të tillë, ishin gati të merrnin në qafë këdo, pa as më të voglën brerje ndërgjegjje. Për motive e interesa të dobëta: për një fletë pune, strehim, bursë, autorizim për blerje televizori apo frigoriferi. Në më të shumtën e rasteve, informatorët i dorëzonin raportet e tyre në dosjet e kryetarëve të Frontit të cilët pastaj u'a kalonin "operativëve" të lagjeve ... ( Shenim i autorit ) 

- 2 - 

spektakël makabër. Banorët e Gjirokastrës e Sarandës u lemerisën kur, mbi karrocerinë e një kamioni i cili shëtiste nëpër rrugë, panë trupin e masakruar të një të riu, lidhur kokë e kembë me tela me gjemba. 

Sadizmi i Sigurimit, tronditi mbarë opinionin publik. S'kish ndodhur kurrë që, kufomat të sakatoseshin e të tregoheshin hapur të masakruara në publik. ( Përveçse nga nazistët e fashistet, gjatë luftës së fundit botërore ). Por, veprimi barbar, nuk qe rastësi. Gjithëçka qe organizuar me objektiv e paramendim të caktuar. Mesazhi i autoriteteve qe fare i qartë: të mbillte terror psikologjik e një dozë të re frike, veçanërisht në zonat jugore të vendit, ku njerëzit po tregoheshin si tepër guximtarë. E, përveç kësaj, të përcillte edhe një herë kërcënimin e kobshëm se, ashtu do t'a pësonin gjithë armiqtë e Shqipërisë. Kushdo që do të guxonte të shkelte kufijte e shenjtë të atdheut socialist. 

Megjithatë, në zonat e jugut, arratisjet vazhdonin të ishin gjithmonë e më të shpeshta. Pikërisht, që andej ish arratisur në Greqi edhe shkrimtari i ri Bilal Xhaferri, i cili, më pas, kish përfunduar në SHBA. Por, për të, pothuajse nuk u muarr vesh më asgjë. 

 Për fat të keq, ky autor mjaft premtues për prozën shqipe, nuk bëri ndonjë tentativë të dukëshme për të bërë të njohur në Perëndim, ferrin stalinist të vendit të vet, ashtu siç vepruan mjaft shkrimtarë e artistë sovjetikë, të cilët kishin mundur të delnin jashtë kufijve të "perandorisë ruse". (...) Bilal Xhaferri, kjo shpresë e letërsisë moderne shqiptare, u fik aty larg, në SHBA. Ai vdiq nga një semundje e pashërueshme e shkaktuar ndofta nga malli për vendlindjen e njerëzit e tij... 1) 

Natyrisht, dëshira për t'i shpëtuar ferrit e për të gjetur lirinë përtej bunkerëve e telave me gjëmba, qe endërr edhe për pjesën dërrmuese të minoritetit grek. Kështu, aty nga fillimi i vitit 1988, dy vajza të reja i'a dolën mbanë të kalonin nga fshati i tyre në Greqinë fqinje. Po ashtu, të mikluar nga bota matanë ishin padyshim edhe shumë ushtarë që kryenin shërbimin në kufi. Më 9 prill 1984, dy prej tyre u arratisën ndërsa kryenin patrullimin në piramidë, duke marrë me vehte edhe gjithë armatimin personal. 

Por, historia e një ish-oficeri xhenjer të quajtur M.Kola, pat qenë edhe më interesante. I akuzuar si sabotator në projektimin dhe ndërtimin e një ure, e cila qe rrëzuar sapo mbi të kish kaluar tanku i parë, ai qe denuar me 25 vjet burg. Më pas, ai kish mundur të arratisej duke u fshehur në një kamion të ngarkuar me drithë e, mbasi kish mbrritur në rrethinat e Gjirokastrës, qe nisur në kembë drejt kufirit. 

Kish udhëtuar pesë ditë e pesë netë, duke u fshehur nëpër shkurre e përrenj. Duke ngrenë fruta të egra e duke pirë në vend të ujit, djersën e trupit të vet. Më 17 gusht 1984, kish mundur të kalonte kufirin e të mbrrinte në tokën greke. Në një intervistë dhenë revistës franceze Le matin, midis të tjerash, ai kish deklaruar se  në ushtrinë shqiptare ushqimi ishte i mjerueshëm. Fasule në mengjez, supë me lakëra në drekë dhe vetëm çaj e bukë në darkë ... 

Në gusht 1984, dy motra e një vëlla, Izabela, Zamira e Klement Islami, vendosen të kalojnë me not kanalin e Korfuzit.

Ata rridhnin nga një familje e deklasuar. Gjyshi i tyre, kish qenë myfti e kish vdekur në burg, ndërsa tezja qe arratisur. Më pas, i akuzuar për agjitacion e propagandë, qe denuar __________________________________________________  ______________________

1) Ismail Kadare "Dialogues avec Alain Bosquet ". Editions Fayard 

- 3 - 

dhe Klementi. Gjithë familja u internua në një fshat të Lushnjës. Mbas daljes së Klementit nga burgu, familja Islami, bëri kërkesë të kthehej përsëri në Tiranë. Por, urdhëri nga lart, qe i prerë. Ata, do të jetonin përgjithmonë aty, në Ndërmarjen Bujqësore të Çermës, në Lushnjë. 

Duke përfituar nga leja e zakonëshme vjetore, pa rënë në sy, tre të rinjtë u nisën për në Sarandë me planin e fshehtë për t'u arratisur ose ... për të vdekur. Një natë, të pajisur me kamerdare, ata u nisën me not nga një gji shkëmbor matanë qytetit. Kishin parashikuar të benin 14 kilometra rrugë në 4 orë, gjer në takimin e parashikuar me tragetin e linjës, por në fakt, distancën e përshkuan për 11orë. Në intervistën dhenë revisten franceze VSD, ndër të tjera, ata rrëfyen: 

Në fillim, patëm shumë frikë, se mos na diktonin ushtarët e kufirit. Projektorët e rojeve bregdetare, venin e vinin, duke mbuluar plot dritë gjithë sipërfaqjen e detit. Herë pas here, mbi ne binin rrezet e tyre verbuese. Atëhere, për të mos u diktuar, nxitonim të zhyteshim sa më shpejt nenë ujë. Pastaj vazhdonim përsëri të notonim. Gjithmonë pranë e duke i dhenë zemër njëri-tjetrit : 

- Edhe pak ... Edhe pak ... Kurajo! Pjesa më e rrezikëshme kaloi. Ja, fare pranë është Liria ! Eshtë Greqia !... 

Por, lodhja e tmerrshme e një dëshirë e pashpjegueshme për gjumë, po na prisnin gjithmonë e më tepër fuqitë. Në orën 10 të mengjezit, për fatin tonë të madh, pranë nesh kaloi një jaht dhe ... 

Izabela e Zamira mundën të hypin në bord e të shpëtojnë. Me të marrë pakëz vehten, ato nisën të kërkojnë Klementin, vëllain, i cili kish mbetur rreth 100 metra mbrapa. 

Kërkuan shumë, por ishte e kotë. 

Ai s'dukej gjëkundi. 

Të rraskapitur e të dërmuar fizikisht, atë e kishin lenë fuqitë. 

Deti e kish përpirë përgjithmonë, në thellësitë e honet e tij të zeza. 



PUSHIME TE SURVEJUARA 



... Të kaloje pushimet në Kampin e Punëtoreve të Dhërmiut ish një privilegj i rrallë. Natyra e mrekullueshme, ujrat e kaltra e të fresketa, peisazhet shplodhese dhe aroma e kopshteve me agrume - të gjitha këto, pjesa dërmuese e shqiptarëve i kishin parë vetëm në reportazhet e televizionit. 

Pushimet në Dhërmi ishin vërtet luks e fat jo i zakonshëm ! 

Që të arrije të gjëje një fletë-kampi për të pushuar aty, duhej të ishe dikush ose të kishe miq drejtuesit e Bashkimeve Profesionale. Ndërkohë edhe pse kampi qe destinuar për punëtorë, në ndërtesat e tij 30 vjeçare, gjatë verës mund të mbrrinin vetëm 70-80 puntorë të pararojës. Pjesa tjetër, ishin zakonisht funksionarë partie, drejtorë ndërmarjesh e njerëz me influencë në organe e institucione të ndryshme shtetërore. 

Tej godinave të vjetra të kampit, mes hijeve të palmave, ullinjve e portokalleve, ndodhej një vilë e madhe e ndërtuar me gurrë të gdhendur ku benin vazhdimisht roje ushtarë të armatosur. Aty pushonte Spiro K, anëtari i përjetshëm i Byrosë Politike. Pranë saj qe edhe vila e anëtareve të Komitetit Qendror ku, ndër të tjerë, për çdo sezon veror qe i abonuar edhe Sofokli L, eksperti i politikës së jashtme të PPSH. Shpesh, atë mund t'a shihje duke ecur kryelartë nëpër rrugicat e gjelbëra të qendrës pushuese, të shoqëruar plot servilizëm nga drejtori i përhershem dhe i pa zëvendësueshem i kampit, Theodhori T. Ky i fundit, çuditërisht, mbante veshje, kapele, xhaketë e çizme ushtarake, duke u dhenë kështu të gjitheve, më tepër përshtypjen e një operativi të Sigurimit, se sa të një drejtori. 

Në Dhërmi, veçanërisht gjatë verës, puna e postave kufitare, operativëve të Sigurimit e bashkëpuntorëve të tyre bëhej edhe më intensive. Si zakonisht, gjatë çdo sezoni të tillë, aty caktohej të kalonte pushimet edhe një operativ sigurimi. Atë, mund t'a shihje shpesh nënë hije, buzë detit, gjithmonë me kostumin prej doku gri, pistoletën nenë xhaketë, por kurrë në plazh, me...rroba banje. Detyra e tij, ( si edhe e bashkëpuntoreve të fshehtë, të cilët, zakonisht, punonin aty si, kopshtarë, magazinjerë, kamarierë a roje nate ), ish të hetonin lëvizjet e bisedat e pushuesve. Të vigjëlonin ditë e natë, veçanërisht, për zbulimin e planeve për ndonjë arratisje të mundeshme ... 

Ashtu si në plazhet e Sarandës, Himarës e Vlorës edhe në Dhërmi, mbas orës 9 të mbrëmjes, banjat në det qenë të ndaluara. Bashkë me rënjen e muzgut, niste dhe patrullimi i ushtarëve të armatosur, të cilët nuk lejonin askend të qendronte buzë detit. Ndërsa, gjatë ditës, për notarët e pasionuar, distanca e lejuar në det të hapur ish e kufizuar, ndërkohë që, përdorimi i kamerdareve e dyshekëve prej gome qe rreptësisht i ndaluar. 

Lidhur me këtë fakt të fundit, më kujtohet një ngjarje, sa orgjinale aq edhe qesharake. 

Gjatë verës së vitit 1986, pas shumë përpjekjesh, kisha mundur të gjeja një fletë kampi, për në Dhërmi. Rastësisht, qëlloi që në të njejtën periudhë, të ndodhej aty për pushime, edhe M.H, aso kohe drejtor i përgjithshëm i RTSH. I pasionuar pas rivierës, amator i flaktë i detit e kalitjes fizike, ai kishte sjellë nga udhëtimi i fundit në Austri, një varkë plastike. Qe një varkë e vogël, lara-lara, delikate e që mezi mund të mbante një njeri. 

Ishte dita e parë e plazhit dhe, M.H zbriti buzë detit plot kënaqësi. 

Nxorri varkën, e fryu mirë e mirë e, pastaj, nenë vështrimin kureshtar e plot zili të plazhistëve përreth, u fut në ujët kristal. Por, kenaqësia e tij nuk zgjati shumë. Pa kaluar as dhjetë minuta, papritmas, aty pranë se nga mbiu një ushtar i djersitur me kallashnikov në dorë. Ai, vrapoi drejt bregut, duke thirrur: 

- Ej, shoku qytetar? Ti me varkë ... Kthehu mbrapsh ! 

Pas pak, M.H, zbriti në tokë duke tërhequr varkën zvarrë mbi zhavor. 

I nevrikosur dhe i fyer, ai i tha ushtarit si quhej e se ishte anëtar i KQ të PPSH. Por, ushtari, as që donte t'i a dinte. Ai shpjegoi se, kish marrë urdhër që të ndalonte çfardo lloj mjeti lundrues në det e se, atë duhej t'a zbatonte, pavarësisht nga personi e pozita e tij. 

Kështu, drejtori i RTSH, s'mundi t'a përdorë varkën e sjellur nga Austria. 

Leja për daljen e saj në det u aprovua vetëm mbasi komandanti i postës kufitare të Dhërmiut, morri autorizimin nga dega e Punëve të Brendëshme të Vlorës, ku specifikohej se M.H, megjithatë, nuk mund të voziste më tepër se 50 metra larg bregut e se, do mbante përgjegjësi të rendë në rast humbje të saj. 

( Sepse, mund të ndodhte që t'i a vidhnin e me të, të arratiseshin drejt ishujve të Greqisë... ) 



ARRATISJET NGA VLORA 



... Arratisjet nga Vlora, kishin nisur fill mbas ardhjes së komunistëve në pushtet e pastaj, kishin vazhduar pa rreshtur në vite. Kështu, aty nga mesi i viteve '50, në qytet qe hapur vetëtimthi lajmi për një tentativë të dështuar arratisje. Ngjarja pat bërë bujë, sidomos mes rinisë shkollore, e cila nuk fliste veç për të. Dy gjimnazistë të shkëlqyer në mësime, por nga familje borgjeze, Dh.Doga e H.Bezhani, në fshehtësi të madhe kishin bërë prej kohësh planet për t'u arratisur me not në bordin e një anije të huaj çisternë. 

Anija vinte shpesh për t'u furnizuar me naftë e qëndronte në radë, as dy-treqind metra larg shkëmbenjve të Ujit të Ftohtë. Por, plani i guximshëm kish dështuar, pak para realizimit. Ndërkohë që djemtë po hiqnin rrobat e po bëheshin gati të futeshin në det, qenë kapur në flagrancë nga njerëzit e Sigurimit. Siç u muarr vesh më pas, një prej shokëve i kish tradhëtuar, pikërisht disa orë para se ata të niseshin drejt shpresës së lirisë ... 

Një arratisje tjetër, e cila pat bërë mjaft jehonë, qe edhe ajo e djalo Q.Gjonzenelaj, nip i nacionalistit të flaktë e ish-profesorit të njohur të Shkollës Tregtare, B.Gjonzenelaj. Qamili u arratis teksa kryente shërbimin ushtarak në të ashtuquajturat brigada të punës, ku caktoheshin djemtë e familjeve të deklasuara e me biografi të keqe. 

Djalë, i rritur buzë detit, në lagjen Skelë, atlet me fizik të fuqishëm, notar i shkëlqyer e rezistent, ia kish dalë mbanë duke e përshkuar me not, distancën midis Ksamilit dhe ishullit të Korfuzit. Por, ngjarja në fjalë, kish qenë njëherësh edhe një goditje tjetër e rendë për gjithë fisin Gjonzenelaj, i cili gjer atëhere kish vuajtur jo pak, burgjeve e internimeve. 

Në rrjedhen e viteve, si në mbarë vendin, seria e arratisjeve nga Vlora, qe vazhdimisht një fenomen në rritje. Të izoluar nga shoqëria, të përgjuar hap pas hapi, të kërcenuar nga arrestmet, internimet e burgjet, të drobitur nga persekutimet, pa shpresë për një jetë tjetër, shumë individë, përfundimisht, vendosnin të arratiseshin. Ai vendim, i marrë në rrethana psikologjike krejt të veçanta e, me shumë deshpërim, në një farë menyre, qe një tentativë për të shkuar me ndergjegjje, më teper drejt vdekjes së sigurtë, se sa drejt ... lirisë. 

Në prill 1968 u arratisën në Greqi, e më pas përfunduan në SHBA, të rinjtë Th. Nikolla e Dh.Dilo. Pak me vonë, ndodhi arratisja e S.Gjonit, shofer në kombinatin e konservave. Edhe ai, si shumë të tjerë, kish kohë që përgatitej për të venë në jetë planin e menduar. Së bashku me nipin nga Dhërmiu, Spiros i erdhi rasti për t'a realizuar atë, gjatë një udhëtimi për në Korçë. Duke kaluar nga rruga e Këlcyrës e më pas nga ajo e Përmetit, ata qenë ndalur pranë kufirit, në vendin e quajtur Tri Urat. Kishin zbritur aty, në rrjedhën e lumit, gjoja për të mbushur një kanaçe ujë për ftohjen e motorrit të makinës. E pastaj, pa marrë parasysh asgjë, as jetën e as vdekjen, qenë sulur përpara. E kishin qëlluar me fat, sepse munden të çajnë drejt lirisë. 

Aty nga fillimi i viteve '70, një tjetër tentativë arratisje provokoi një thashethemnajë të madhe në mbarë opinionin publik të Vlorës. Kësaj here, s'bëhej fjalë për një arratisje të zakonëshme nga kampi i armiqve, por përkundrazi, nga rradhët e kuadrove. 

Mbas një kariere të shkurtër, Shyqyri D, dikur ish-kryetar i Komitetit Egzekutiv të qytetit, në fund kish përfunduar zv/drejtor i fabrikës së çimentos. Si i tillë, ai shoqëronte një grup specialistësh rumunë, të cilët punonin për montimin e një teleferiku që thuhej se do t'a lehtësonte tepër koston e transportit të lendës së parë, nga gurrorja e Shashicës në fabrikë. 

Një fundjave, për të zbavitur specialistet e huaj, drejtoria e fabrikës kish organizuar një eskursion, me itinerar bregdetin e Himarës e qytetet e Sarandës dhe Gjirokastrës. Siç do të mësohej më vonë, kryetari i grupit, Shyqyri D do t'a shfrytezonte shëtitjen për të realizuar diçka tjetër: arratisjen jashtë vendit. Një mbrëmje, ndërkohë që ndodheshin në Gjirokastër, ai kish dalë vetëm e nuk qe kthyer më në hotel. Të shqetësuar, pjestarët e grupit kishin njoftuar policinë, e cila qe venë menjëherë në kërkim të të zhdukurit. 

Shyqyri D, duke mos njohur terrenin, ish endur për ditë të tëra maleve. Në fund, qe pikasur nga policia në Malin e Thatë hipur mbi një pemë, i urritur dhe i nxirrë nga cfilitja e të ftohtit. Aso kohe, u dëgjuan shumë variante lidhur me motivet e tentativës së tij për arratisje. Nga autoritetet zyrtare, ngjarja qe kaluar anash e ish cilësuar si lajthitje e veprim prej psikopati. Procesi i tij gjyqesor u zhvillua në Vlorë e, përfundimisht, Shyqyriu e mbylli karierën me 15 vjet burg, të cilat s'mundi t'i kryejë plotësisht sepse vdiq në burg, më 1983. 1) 

... Një natë dimri të vitit 1974, efektivi i degës së Punëve të Brendëshme në Vlorë, u ngrit në alarm të përgjithshëm. Qysh prej disa ditësh, një grup të rinjsh nga Narta qenë zhdukur pa lenë gjurmë e, këshilli popullor i fshatit kish njoftuar policinë. Fill pas kësaj u shpall gjendja e jashtëzakonshme. Ndërkohë, me urdhër nga Tirana, në akset kryesore të rrugëve nacionale u ngritën postë-blloqet si dhe kërkimet pranë zonave kufitare të vendit. Por, qe tepër vonë. Grupi, i përbërë nga katër nartiotë dhe i kryesuar nga Llazar K, kish kaluar kufirin e ndodhej tashmë në Greqi. 

Të veshur me rrobat ushtarake të zborrit, ata kishin mundur të depërtonin pa renë në sy e pa tërhequr vemendjen gjer në zonën kufitare të Përmetit, aty ku një prej tyre kish kryer shërbimin ushtarak e njihte mjaft mirë terrenin. Duke u fshehur gjatë ditës nëpër shkurre, e duke udhëtuar vetëm natën, ata kishin arritur në klon. Pastaj, për të mënjanuar tensionin elektrik dhe sinjalizimin e postës kufitare, për gjithë natën e gjer në agim kishin punuar si të marrë e me një rritëm të jashtëzakonshëm. ( Ashtu siç dinë të punojnë vetëm nartiotët ). Së fundi, me ndihmën edhe të lopatave xhenjere, kishin arritur të hapin një tunel poshtë telave me gjëmba të klonit. 

Në mengjez, pa rënë drita mirë, grupi i urithave kish kaluar në tokën asnjanëse, e më pas, në territorin grek ... 

Por, kjo histori nuk mbaroi me aq ! 

Çudia më e madhe, kish ndodhur mbas një viti. 

__________________________________________________  ______________________ 

1) Sipas tregimit të Spiro P. Athinë. Korrik 2000 

- 4 - 

Atëhere kur, i arratisuri Llazar K. ish kapur nga rojet e kufirit, por kësaj rradhe teksa po kalonte nga Greqia për në ... Shqipëri. Mbas disa muajsh hetimesh, në kino-klubin Perlat Rexhepi të Vlorës u organizua një proces gjyqësor publik, ku me lista e ftesa të posaçme qenë thirrur për të marrë pjesë, kuadro e punonjës nga shumë qendra pune e prodhimi. 

Ata, të cilët kanë qenë të pranishëm në atë proces, tregojnë se Llazar K. ndër të tjera, pat dëshmuar se kish hyrë ilegalisht në Shqiperi i ngarkuar me detyra speciale nga asfalia greke. Sipas udhëzimeve të saj, misioni i tij ish të binte pikërisht në duart e Sigurimit, të gjykohej, të denohej e të burgosej. Pas kësaj, pikërisht në burg, ai duhej të kontaktonte me një agjent të burgosur të shërbimeve të fshehta greke, të cilit, duhej t'i komunikonte disa porosi top secret. Për atë shërbim të çmuar, sipas deponimve të thëna prej tij në gjyq, fill mbas përmbysjes së pushtetit popullor, ( gjë e cila do të ndodhte shumë shpejt ), Llazar K. do të shpërblehej, duke u bërë pronar i gjithë tokave të fshatit Nartë. ( ? ) 

Sipas rrëfimit, në aparencë, gjithëçka dukej e besueshme. Armiqtë, nuk pushonin së thurruri plane, për të minuar ndërtimin e socializmit në Shqipëri duke tentuar të ngrinin në vend rrjete agjenturore. Në fakt, me të pandehurin, ish punuar mjaft mirë. Në ato çka deklaronte, ai s'bente as gabimin më të vogël. Leksionet e marra në hetuesi, ishin mësuar përmendësh e deklaroheshin pa luajtur asnjë presje. Por duket se, e vërteta duhet të ketë qenë krejt ndryshe. Ka shumë të ngjarë që vetë Sigurimi, t'a ketë sjellë Llazar K. si pako postale nga jashtë, ( apo ndofta t'a ketë shkëmbyer me ndonjë agjent grek të kapur në Shqipëri ). 

Natyrisht gjithë kjo, kish një mesazh tepër të rendësishëm. Në menyrë të veçantë për banorët e fshatit grekofon e plot probleme të Nartës. ( Fshat i cili, vazhdimisht i kish sjellë telashe jo të pakta Partisë në rreth e që, ish gjithmonë në qendër të vemendjes së punës së organeve të Sigurimit ). E, jo vetëm për Nartën, por dhe më tej. Mesazhi, pra, ish më se i qartë. Kushdo, që do tentonte të arratisej, do përfundonte si Llazari, i cili, mbas procesit gjyqësor, u dënua me vdekje me pushkatim. 

Nisur nga kjo ngjarje, ndofta, dikush mund të bëjë pyetjen: 

A qe e mundur që, një i arratisur, të rrëmbehej e të kthehej përsëri në vend ? !... 

Së pari, duhet thenë se, midis Shqipërisë e shteteve fqinj, në periudha të ndryshme kohore, kanë egzistuar marrëveshje sekrete për kthimin mbrapsh të të arratisurve. I tillë ka qenë, për shembëll, akordi i fshehtë me autoritetet jugosllave, të cilët në bashkëpunim me Sigurimin e Shtetit kthyen mjaft të arratisur që përfunduan burgjve e kampeve të punës. Pikërisht, në atë kuadër, egzistonin e bëheshin edhe takime të fshehta, për shkëmbime agjentësh të kapur etj. 

Së dyti, e vërteta ka qenë se kur ndodhte të arratiseshin individë tepër të rendësishëm, Sigurimi i ndiqte ata pas kudo që shkonin. Për atë qëllim, në ministrinë e Punëve të Brendëshme, sipas disa të dhënave gojore, ka egzistuar një sektor i veçantë i cili merrej me organizimin e atentateve politikë dhe rrëmbimin e individëve të arratisur. 

( Zëra të ndryshëm në Tiranë përcaktonin bile se, Vila e Gjelbërt, një ndërtesë misterioze dhe e heshtur diku midis Postës Qendrore të Tiranës e Albimportit, ishte vetë selia e atij sektori tepër sekret i cili organizonte aksionet speciale në fjalë ). 

Agjentët e kundërzbulimit shqiptar, të fshehur rëndom nën petkun e diplomatëve të ambasadave, i ndiqnin ata nga pas e këmba-këmbës. Shpesh, për të siguruar ekstradimin e tyre,organizmat speciale të vendeve të huaja, informoheshin me dokumente të falsifikuara nga kundërzbulimi, ku thuhej se, bie fjala, filan person i arratisur nga Shqipëria, ishte një kriminel ordiner ose edhe agjent i vetë Sigurimit shqiptar. 

Rrjedhimisht, nuk kanë qenë të pakët rastet kur, shërbimi i fshehtë ka arritur të egzekutojë apo të rrëmbejë me aksione speciale, njerëz të tillë e t'i bjerë ata në Shqipëri. Natyrisht që, më i lehtë, pa telashe e me kosto të ulët, ka qenë eleminimi i tyre fizik, aty ku ata ndodheshin. Në vitet '50, me metoda nga më të ndryshmet, jane eleminuar shumë pjestarë të mërgates antikomuniste shqiptare. Ndërsa, në vitet '60 e më pas, sipas dëshmive të një agjenti anonim shqiptar në shtypin e huaj, për atë qëllim janë përdorur pistoleta elektrike të prodhimit sovjetik me silenciator e në formën e një pakete cigareje e cila godiste me plumba cianuri. 

Në vitet '70, u vu në përdorim një aparat tjetër i vogël xhepi, prodhim kinez, i cili mund të hidhte në fytyrën e viktimës një spruco me avuj cianogjenë, të cilët shkaktonin infrakt zemre të menjëhershëm. ( Gjatë autopsisë, s'gjendej asnjë gjurmë avujsh dhe, ekspertiza ligjore konkludonte se, vdekja ish rrjedhim i një infractusi klasik. Me këtë rast, ndër të tjera, i kujtojmë lexuesit, vdekjen misterioze të sportistit të shquar A.Kondo, i cili u cilësua I vdekur aksidentalisht, por që dyshohet të jetë eleminuar nga shërbimet e fshehta shqiptare në SHBA ) 

( vijon )
V- JUSUF VRIONI OSE "FANTAZMA ELEGANTE"

Nga Libri "Post-scriptum per diktaturen"shkruar nga V.Qesari 

Kapitulli i V-te 

( PJESA E PARE ) 

" A mund të ndodhin vallë në Europën e sotme, në historinë tonë bashkëkohore, përvoja e fate aq verbues, aq të pasur, dramatikë e plot të papritura si jeta e atij njeriu ?... Me një fëmijëri ala - Nabukov e"rini të artë",shoqëruar me shumë vite studimesh, të cilat, më pas kultivuan tek ai nje shpirt e karakter të fortë, të aftë për t'u bërë ballë situatave nga me të komplikuara, përfshirë edhe kampet staliniste të punës "ala - Solxhenicin "... 

Eric FAYE 

"Mondes effacés " ( Souvenirs d' un européen ) Editions JC Lattés. 1998 



PERKTHYESI I NDALUAR 

Kur, në vitin 1970, u mësua se romani i Ismail Kadaresë Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, qe botuar në Francë, ngjarja bëri sensacion të bujshëm jo vetëm në qarqet intelektuale, studentët, lexuesit e rregullt e të pasionuar të librave letrarë, por edhe tek shumë njerëz të thjeshtë. 

Të kam thenë, ai është një roman i madh ! - më thosh plot emfazë, shoku im i fakultetit, frankofili P.S. Ai ka brenda tij atmosferën e tragjedive të Shekspirit e frymën drithëruese të librave të Kafkës. Ke për të parë! Jehona e tij jashtë nuk do të jetë e pakët... 

Lajmi i publikimit nga Albin Michel, një nga më të njohurat e më prestigjozet shtëpi botuese franceze, u bë i njohur nëpërmjet së përjavëshmes letrare Drita. Njoftimi, edhe pse i shkurtër e pa hollësira, u komentua në menyra nga më të ndryshmet. Ndërkohë, kritika letrare mbajti qendrim pothuajse të heshtur, ndërsa shtypi i përditshëm nxitoi t'a cilësonte atë, si afirmim të artit socialist jashtë vendit. Për shumë intelektualë, botimi i romanit të Kadaresë, atje larg, në Qytetin e Dritave, ( si dhe fakti që, më së fundi, në Europë do të lexohej edhe një shkrimtar shqiptar ), zgjoi ndjenja krenarie nacionale. 

Për individë të tjerë, lajmi në fjalë u shoqërua me mendimin ngushëllues se, botimi i librit në Paris, tek e fundit, do t'i kujtonte botës se Shqipëria qe endé gjallë e se traditat e vyera letrare, s'kishin marrë fund. Disa, siç ish rasti ynë, ( një grup prej tre-katër studentësh ), uronim e luteshim që mesazhi i ngjarjes në fjalë, të ish krejt tjeter. 

- O zot ! - thosh S.Y nga Shkodra - Ndofta, ky lajm është një ogur i mirë ! Jo vetëm për letërsinë, por edhe për jetën tonë!. 

Në fakt, mendja jonë, punonte gjetkë. Na vinte mirë të supozonim se, ndofta, botimi i romanit mund të qe një sinjal hapje në mos ndaj Perendimit në tërësi, të paktën ndaj Francës. ( Për fat, Enveri nuk qe formuar, ashtu si shumë drejtues komunistë të Lindjes në atdheun e Stalinit, por pikërisht në Francë, ku edhe kish kaluar disa vite të rinisë. Ish ajo arsyeja pse, shpesh, në raporte e fjalime atij i pëlqente të përdorte, fjalë e ekspresione nga gjuha e atij vendi ) 

Ndërkohë, ndofta qe për t'u habitur por, aso kohe, askujt nuk i ra ndërmend të pyeste se cili qe përkthyesi i Gjeneralit...në frengjisht. Vetëm tek ca studentë të letërsisë, interesimi për të mësuar rreth përkthyesit të panjohur të Kadaresë, ish shfaqur në formë insistuese. Dhe arsyeja qe e thjeshtë. Në të nuk zihej në gojë se kush qe përkthyesi i romanit. Cili pra, e kish çuar Kadarenë në Paris? Zakonisht në çdo botim, emri i përkthyesit nuk mungonte. Pse, kësaj rradhe, ai ish anonim ?! Pyetjeve të tilla kembëngulëse, pedagogu i Letërsisë së Realizmit Socialist, i'u përgjegj duke ngritur supet e duke thenë se, nuk dinte absolutisht asgjë... 

Megjithatë, misteri, u zbulua shpejt. 

Një asistent-pedagog i frengjishtes, gjatë një bisede intime me ca studentë, kish treguar diçka shkurt e shkarazi, rreth emrit e biografisë së përkthyesit në fjalë. Fjala, pastaj qe hapur në gjithë fakultetin po aq shpejt sa edhe reagimi nga dekanati. Sipas sekretarit të rinisë të kursit tonë, i cili provokoi edhe një mbledhje të posaçme për sqarim politik, përkthyesi i Kadaresë qe dikush të cilit nuk i'a vlente t'i a zije emrin në gojë. Shkurt, një person, i cili kish qenë i denuar me burg për çështje politike. E, më keq akoma, pinjoll i Vrionasve 

( Një familje e pasur beratase, emri i së cilës na ish fiksuar në mend qysh në vegjëli, atëhere kur në tekstet shkollore të historisë kishim mësuar se bejlerët vrionas ishin gjakpirës e shtypës; shkurt, ndër përfaqësuesit më tipikë të feudalizmit shqiptar ) 

Mbas 8 vjetesh, në Francë do botohej romani i dytë i Kadaresë. 

Lajmin e dha përsëri gazeta Drita. Shkurt e pa hollësi. Por, kësaj rradhe, e veçanta ish se informacioni shoqërohej me një foto të kopertinës së botimit në frengjisht. Ne krye të saj, me gërma goxha të medha qe shkruar emri i autorit, shoqëruar me titullin e romanit në frengjisht: Le Grand Hiver ( Dimri i madh ). Pak më poshtë, me shkronja më të vogla, shënohej: Traduit en français par Jusuf Vrioni ( Përkthyer në frengjisht nga Jusuf Vrioni ). Në fund të kopertinës, lexohej emri i shtëpisë botuese: Fayard. 

Qe për herë të parë që lexuesi shqiptar, mësonte prej një gazete të kontrolluar rreptësisht nga Partia, emrin e përkthyesit anonim të Kadaresë. Por, si qe e mundur që ai emër i ndaluar të bëhej publik? Mos qe thjesht një gabim? Bie fjala, një lajthitje e kryeredaktorit? Apo, neglixhencë e redaktorit-dezhurn në shtypshkronjë ose nxitim në xingografi ? Apo asnjëra, as tjetra... 

Mendja të shtynte të fantazoje dhe plot gjëra të tjera. 

( Po sikur, ai gjest, të ish një harresë e qëllimeshme për rehabilitimin e tij ?!.. ( Ndërkohë që, në rrethe të ngushta qe marrë vesh se, Jusuf Vrioni ish përkthyesi kryesor i fjalimeve të Enver Hoxhës e materialeve të të PPSH në frengjisht ). 

Por, siç u mësua më pas, hamendja e mësipërme, s'qendronte. Në fakt, gabimin e rendë, e kish bërë redaktori-dezhurn i gazetës, i cili nuk e kish parë fare pllakën e xingos ku qe stampuar fotoja së bashku me emrin e Vrionit. Natyrisht, masat e marra ndaj tij, qenë të rrepta e, skandali u përfol gjer në instancat më të larta të Partisë. 

Do kalonin dhe shumë vjet të tjerë, atëhere kur vargu i librave të Kadaresë përkthyer në frengjisht do të shtohej, që emri fantazmë i Jusuf Vrionit të bëhej i njohur. Natyrisht, bëhej fjalë vetëm për disa rrethe të caktuara, sepse zyrtarisht, ai mbetej vazhdimisht i çensuruar dhe, e drejta e publikimit të emrit, jo vetëm që nuk i njihej, por ish absolutisht e ndaluar. 

... Një ditë tetori të vitit 1980, një koleg gazetar, i cili gjatë një shërbimi kish udhëtuar me sekretarin e propagandes të Komitetit të Partisë, me tregoi se kish dëgjuar një bisedë sekrete rreth Jusuf Vrionit. Pak a shumë, ngjarja për të cilën qe folur, ishte kjo: 

Një zyrtar i KQ të Partisë, e kish thirrur atë në një takim të veçantë e i kish dorëzuar një egzemplar të librit Hrushovianet, botuar në frengjisht. Fillimisht, Jusuf Vrioni i befasuar nga takimi i papritur me të, nuk e kish fshehur shqetesimin. Hape, hape! Shih shenimin në faqen e parë !, i kish thenë zyrtari me ton qetësues. Me duar të dridhura, Vrioni kish ngritur kopertinën. Në faqen e parë të librit, me vetë autografin e tij, Enver Hoxha e përgëzonte atë, personalisht, për punën e bërë si përkthyes ... 

Tregimi i kolegut, krahas ndjenjës së habisë, më gëzoi. Së pari, sepse për aftësitë e Vrionit si përkthyes, kisha dëgjuar të diskutohej e të flitej. E, përveç kësaj, personalisht gjykoja se, puna e tij për përkthimin e krijimtarisë së Kadaresë ish me vlera të mëdha, veçanërisht për njohjen e letërsisë shqipe jashtë vendit. 

E, së fundi, duke njohur orgjinën e tij sociale si dhe faktin që kish qenë i denuar politik, shpresoja se, në një farë mënyre, ai gjest klemence i diktatorit mund të qe edhe një lloj sinjali në zbutjen e luftës së klasave. Ndoshta, një shikim me sy tjetër, më tolerant, ndaj atyre pak intelektualeve me biografi të keqe, të cilët, edhe pse të dërrmuar nga vitet e kaluara në burgje, bënin punën e Jusuf Vrionit, pra, përkthenin për të nxjerrë bukën e gojës. 

JUSUF VRIONI RREFEHET... 

Çuditërisht, dhe mbas rënjes së komunizmit në Shqipëri, heshtja rreth përkthyesit të Kadaresë vazhdoi. Për publikun e gjerë, misteri Vrioni, vazhdoi të mbetej i pa zbuluar. Edhe pse në shtypin pluralist të kohës, subjektet, ngjarjet e kujtimet rreth personazheve të ndaluara të epokës totalitare zinin faqe të tëra, fantazma Vrioni, nuk kish arritur të hynte dot në sensacionet e Rubrikave Speciale. Do të kalonin endé mjaft vite të tjera që, ustai i përkthimit të shqipes në gjuhën e Molierit, të vendoste të fliste vetë, për të rrëfyer kulisat e jetës së tij. Po, kjo s'do të ndodhte në Shqipëri, por jashtë saj, në Francë. 

Maj 1998. 

Isha në librarinë Mollat të Bordosë, kur, ( siç më qe bërë refleks i vazhdueshem ), po u hidhja një sy kalimthi, botimeve të reja nga ish-vendet komuniste të Lindjes. Shikimi im, kaloi shkarazi mbi një varg titujsh e, pastaj, ndali i shokuar mbi njërin prej tyre. A ish vallë e vërtetë ajo që kisha para sysh ? 

Po ! 

Fantazma Vrioni, më së fundi, kish vendosur të rrëfehej ? !... 

Në duar mbaja librin e tij me kujtime. 1) Mbi 300 faqe në frengjisht. Në to qe shkruar historia pasionante e një shqiptari, i cili pat përjetuar tallazet e Europës bashkëkohore. Jeta e një njeriu, aktor e viktimë e një drame rrenqethëse të zhvilluar në vendin kampion të totalitarizmit. Në moshën mbi 80 vjeç, Jusuf Vrioni, kish vendosur të rrëfehej. T'i jepte përfundimisht përgjigje, misterit të jetës së tij plot peripeci e të papritura . 

Për këtë, me sa dukej, sebep për botimin e kujtimeve të tij në Francë, qe bërë Eric Faye. Intelektual, publicist e shkrimtar i njohur parizien: 

Në prillin e 1990 - ës, teksa ndodhesha në Tiranë për një seri intervistash me Ismail Kadarenë, më prezantuan me përkthyesin e tij, një "djalosh" 75 vjeçar. Gjatë takimit tonë, në kafén e hotel Dajtit ndjeva menjëherë se kisha të bëja me një njeri, historia e jetës të së cilit, qe krejt e veçantë. (... ) Me kalimin e kohës, mes nesh lindi një miqësi e sinqertë dhe e thellë. Kështu që, kur J.Vrioni më propozoi t'a ndihmoja në sistemimin e dorëshkrimeve me kujtime nga jeta e tij, nuk hezitova fare por iu vura punës me shumë dëshirë. 

Duke hedhur në letër kujtimet e tij, shpesh pyesja vehten: A mund të ndodhin vallë në Europën e sotme, në historinë tonë bashkëkohore, përvoja e fate njerëzorë, aq verbues, të pasur, dramatikë e plot të papritura si jeta e atij njeriu? Me një fëmijëri ala - Nabukov e rini të "artë", shoqëruar nga vite studimesh të gjatë, të cilat më pas kultivuan tek ai shpirt e karakter të fortë, të aftë për t'i u bërë ballë situatave nga më të komplikuara, përfshirë edhe kampet staliniste të punës " ala  Solxhenicin ". ( ... ) 

 E, më pas, ajo heqje zvarrë e pastaj, ngritja në një jetë që ai s'e kish zgjedhur vetë, e me të cilën iu desh të luftojë ditë për ditë, deri sa arriti të bëhet i njohur e të vlerësohet, falë universit të letërsisë. Një __________________________________________________  ___________________________________1) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye "Mondes effacés " ( Souvenirs d' un européen ). Editions JC Lattés. 1998 

- 2 - 

arritje kjo, tepër e vonuar për ta ndjerë vehten të lumtur, shoqëruar me plot kujtime e dhembje për vitet e humbura ... 1) 

Jusuf Vrioni lindi në Korfuz më 1916. I ati, Iliaz Vrioni, pat qenë dy herë kryeministër i Shqipërisë: në qeverinë e dalë nga Kongresi i Lushnjës më 1921 e më pas, pak muaj para revolucionit demokratik të Fan S.Nolit, më 1924. Mbas triumfit të Legalitetit, A.Zogu e emëroi Vrionin ministër të plotfuqishëm të Shqipërisë në Paris, kështu që krejt familja u instalua në 11 bis, avenue Victor Hugo. 

Në qytetin Lumière, jeta e Jusufit të vogël 9 vjeçar, morri dimensione e hapësira të reja magjike. Rregjistrimi, së bashku me vëllanë, në liceun Janson-de-Sailly, integrimi në shkollë e në jetën e Parisit, zbavitjet, lodrat me patinazh, garat sportive, leximet, pushimet në Saint-Tropez, Bretagne e Loire, - të gjitha këto e benë të zbulojë e të përjetojë bukurinë e një bote të re, gjer atëhere krejt të panjohur. 

Vitet kalojnë pa u kuptuar. E ja, mes argëtimeve e pasioneve rinore, papritmas, një dramë familjare. Në moshë 16 vjeç ai provon një humbje mjaft të rendë. Më 17 mars 1932, vdes i ati. Duke qenë Grand Officier du Légion d' honneur, Vrioni përcillet me nderime të veçanta. Trupi i tij varroset në Shqipëri, ndërkohë që familja vendos të qendrojë në Paris. Plaga mbyllet shpejt e djaloshi u përkushtohet pasioneve të moshës, veçanërisht muzikës, letërsisë e argëtimeve. Autorët e tij të preferuar ?...Proust, Mauriac, Montherlant, Gide. Dëfrimet ?... Në shoqëri të zgjedhur. Në Villa d'Este mes orkestrave të xhazit. Në Hotel de Caux, ku njihet me të famshmen Coco Chanel, stilisten dhe krijuesen e parfumit të njohur Chanel 5, etj. 

Fundi i viteve '30, qe për mua diçka e mrekullueshme. Më ndodhte shpesh të zgjohesha në mes të natës e të thoshja me vehte: O Perëndi ? Ç'mrekulli është të jetosh këtu !. Ato ishin edhe vitet më të bukura të jetës sime... 2) 

Në vjeshtën e vitit 1938, ai regjistrohet në fakultetin e drejtësisë e shkencave politike. Ndërkohë, atmosfera e një lufte të re në Europë, ndihet përditë e më e pranishme. Mars 1939. Gjermania pushton Çekosllovakinë. Gazetat shkruajnë se, pushtimi i Shqipërisë nga Musolini, pritet me ditë. E, vërtet, në 7 prill trupat italianë zbarkojnë në plazhin e Durrësit. Të nesërmen, Jusufi me vëllanë, vendosin të kthehen në atdhe ... 

Si pjestarë të një familje me emër e mjaft influencë, ai e rrethi i tij, shihen nga italianët me sy të mire e, ofertat për t'i shërbyer pushtetit të ri s'mungojnë. Vëllai emërohet me punë në ministrine e Punëve të Jashtme të Mbretërisë Italiane, e bashkë me të në Romë, shkon dhe Jusufi, i cili dëshiron të vazhdojë studimet e lena përgjysëm në Francë. 

Jeta në kryeqytetin italian, duket se është vazhdimi i asaj të Parisit. Vizita, gosti e miqësi të reja mes rinisë së artë romane. Me Edda Cianon, vajzën e Mussolinit, gjatë pushimeve në Sestriere. Me Susanna Agnellin, në mjediset e Albergo dei Duchi. Me Gioia Marconin, vajzën e të famshmit Gugleielmo Marconi, fitues i çmimit Nobel në fizikë. Me Luchino Viscontin, aso kohe asistent - regjisor i kineastit të shquar francez, Jean Renoir. Me Anna Magnanin, aktoren e madhe të kinemasë italiane... 

Ndjeja adhurim të veçantë për njerëzit që kisha njohur. Por, jeta prej paraziti në mjedise të tilla mondanë, natyrisht, shpesh herë më provokonte një ndjenjë poshtërimi, sepse dëfrimet në thelb, nuk më sillnin veç kenaqësi të përciptë. Ndjeja se duhej të merresha me diçka më të rendësishme, por si, ku e qysh, nuk dija. Ajo gjendje shpirtërore, ato mendime e vrarje ndërgjegjje, nuk vazhduan gjatë. Një ditë, një mik i ngushtë, më tha: Jusuf ! Më fal që po të pyes, po ti ç'ben këtu ? Nuk mendon se, vendi yt është të __________________________________________________  ___________________________________1) - 2) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye. Idem 

- 3 - 

ndodhesh në Shqipëri?. Dhe ish pikërisht gjatë verës së vitit 1943 që më së fundi vendosa të kthehem në atdhe. Ndofta, atje, mund të merresha me diçka. Bie fjala, të botoja një gazetë... 1) 

Vrioni, kthehet në Tiranë duke bërë një jetë, siç shprehet ai, relativisht të sigurtë, por në një gjendje pasiviteti pothuajse fajtore. 

Shoqërohesha me ca miq, të cilët ashtu si unë, kishin studjuar jashtë e nuk ishin të angazhuar. Takoheshim së bashku pothuajse çdo ditë dhe e kalonim kohën duke diskutuar në Tennis Club apo te Kafé Sahati, pranë xhamisë ( ... ) Ndërkohë, në 29 nentor 1944, qeveria partizane e formuar në Berat, mbrriti në Tiranë. Viti në vazhdim, shenoi një periudhë pritje për Shqipërinë. Komunistët nisën të zbatonin politikën e " dorashkave të kadifejta ". Ngado dukej fryma e një farë " tolerance ". 

Megjithatë, në prill 1945 u zhvillua një proces i madh kundër " kolaboracionistëve ", i cili përfundoi me rreth 20 egzekutime. Shumë të tjerë, u pushkatuan në vend, nenë akuzat se kishin denoncuar tek pushtuesit, baza apo guerrilas të rezistencës. Ndërkohë, doli fjala se në fshehtësi, Garda e Mbrojtjes së Popullit me në krye sekretarin organizativ të Partisë Koçi Xoxe, kish nisur nga spastrimet... 2) 

Në atë atmosferë frike, pritje e dyshimi, duket se e kaluara dhe orgjina familjare e tij, nuk merren parasysh. Ai, beson se nuk ben pjesë në listat e të dyshimteve. Bile, për çudi, vetë Hysni Kapoja e thërret në zyrën e tij dhe e njofton se e kishin caktuar anëtar të komitetit sportiv të Bashkimit të Rinisë Antifashiste. 

Pra, në dukje, asnjë dyshim, asgjë e rrezikeshme. 

Jusufi shkon edhe në Boegrad me ekipin shqiptar të tenisit. Më pas, nis miqësi me pjestarë të misionit ushtarak britanik, amerikan e francez në Tiranë. ( Një prej tyre, oficer parashutist francez, të cilit i kish besuar dyshimet e frikën për çka mund t'i ndodhte në të ardhmen, i propozoi t'a ndihmojë, duke i dhenë një uniforme ushtarake, e duke e kaluar me anije nga porti i Durrësit për në Francë ). 

Propozimi i tij më prishi mendjen. Nena nuk ish kundër që të ikja. Bile, më bëri gati edhe nje lloj brezi, ku kish fshehur dhjetra monedha floriri, të cilat do ti vendosja përreth mezit kur të nisesha. Ajo kembëngulte që t'a lija Shqipërinë, për t'u shpëtuar kërcënimeve të cilat ndaj nesh ishin ende të mjegullta Ne fakt, nga dita në ditë, rreziqet po bëheshin gjithmonë e më të dukëshme edhe pse, akoma, gjatë verës së vitit 1945, jetohej me euforinë e çlirimit dhe fitores mbi armiqtë. 

Shpesh herë mendoja e i thosha vehtes se, në se rreziku do të shkallëzohej më tepër, atëhere do vendosja vërtet për t'u larguar. Por, ndërkohë, mendime të tjera, më kurajoze e më dinjitoze, më mbanin që të mos nxitesha për t'a marrë atë vendim. Gjykoja se, ndofta kish ardhur momenti që ne, të rinjtë e kategorisë sime sociale, duhej të merrnim mbi vehte riskun për krijimin e një lëvizje të vërtetë demokratike ... 

Por, sikur ai oficeri francez i quajtur Cochet, të m'a kish bërë propozimin për arratisje dy muaj më pas, atëhere kur unë kisha hequr dorë nga shumë iluzione, ndofta do të kisha ikur një orë e më parë. Por, hë për hë, mendoja të qendroja. Po, përse ? Për të organizuar një lëvizje demokratike ? Shumë ishin ata që e endërronin diçka të tillë, po askush s'qe i gatshëm të merrte mbi vehte rrezikun për t'i u futur asaj pune. (...) 

Askujt s'mund t'i zije besë! Qoftë dhe një fjalë e vetme të çonte drejt trikëmbë! Sigurisht, unë isha në dijeni të një lloj rezistence pasive. Por, aso kohe, në Shqipëri një Saharov, as që mund të imagjinohej. Ai do të eleminohej në vend sapo të niste shqiptimin e frazave të para " subersive "... 3) 

Në fakt, egzistenca e një farë opozite u bë evidente gjatë zgjedhjeve të 2 dhjetorit 1945. Personalitete të tilla si, Suad Asllani, Balthazar Beusi, Gjergj Kokoshi e intelektualë të tjerë, tentuan të konkurojnë për të formuar një opozitë serioze. Për atë qëllim, me anë të një momerandumi, u vunë në dijeni edhe vëzhguesit e huaj e përfaqësuesit e shtypit __________________________________________________  ____________________ 

1) - 2) 3) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye. Idem. 

- 4 - 

perëndimor. I përkthyer dhe i redaktuar nga J.Vrioni, materiali pasqyronte gjendjen në vend e bente thirrje për verifikimin e saktesinë e zgjedhjeve. 

Memorandumi, kërkonte gjithashtu të bëheshin sondazhe në se në vend egzistonin edhe opinione të ndryshme nga ato të Frontit Antifashist, si edhe cilat qenë arsyet pse ato nuk ishin paraqitur gjatë fushatës elektorale. Gjithashtu, në të kërkohej të hidhej dritë edhe mbi rolin e Partisë Komuniste në Shqipëri, ( e cila, gjer atëhere, nuk qe deklaruar haptaz ) e bëhej thirrje për të vëzhguar mashtrimet, kërcenimet e shkeljet flagrante të të drejtave të njeriut. 

PARADHOMA E VDEKJES 

Ishte e shtuna e 13 shtatorit 1947 kur, dy punonjës të Sigurimit e thirren teksa po priste dikë, aty ku sot ngrihet monumenti i Skenderbeut: 

- Ti je, Jusuf Vrioni ? Hajde me ne ! Kemi ca pyetje për të bërë !. 

Këto ishin edhe fjalët e para të kalvarit të gjatë e të mundueshem që do të zgjaste për shumë e shume vite. E shtynë brenda në një jeep dhe e çuan në qelitë e nenëdheshme të Burgut të Vjetër. 

Përse e kishin arrestuar ? 

Ç'kish bërë ? 

Askush s'i jepte shpjegime. Heshtje. Errësirë. Pastaj klithma e britma. Më tej, dikë po torturonin. Në qelinë e ftohtë ku e kishin rrasur, ndodheshin edhe pesë të arrestuar të tjerë. Ata, kishin kaluar me kohë në sallen e torturave ose, në atë që quhej ndryshe, mbajtja e proces - verbalit para kalimit në procesin gjyqësor. 

I trour nga tensioni e ankthi, Vrionit s'i mbetet veç të qetesojë vetvehten duke sjellë para syve imazhin e nenës, e cila s'e di ende që e kanë arrestuar. Pastaj, të kujtojë të kaluarën, vitet e rinisë. Te atin e vdekur prej kohësh. Vellanë e motren të mbetur në Perendim. Por, edhe miq të tjerë, padyshim. Në mend i vijnë më pas, si në film, vendet ku kish kaluar pjesë të jetes: Parisin, Romën, Londrën, Beratin, Korfuzin e vegjëlisë ... 

Paradhoma e vdekjes. 

Kështu e quan J.Vrioni qelinë e tij. 

Aty, ku e mbajnë të lidhur ditë e natë me zinxhirë dhe, e torturojnë mizorisht. 

Kur erdhi rradha e seancës së pyetjeve, fillimisht kembëngula se nuk dija gjë. Atëhere, filluan sharjet me fjalët më të ndyra, shoqëruar me shuplaka, grushta e shqelma në pjesët më delikate të trupit. Pastaj metodat e torturës u ndryshuan. Nisën të më godasin me çomangë, vazhduan me elektroshok e përfunduan duke më shtrirë mbi një bangë të quajtur " jeleku ". Ajo lloj torture, niste me lidhjen e duarve e kembëve e kalimin mes tyre të një trari. Pastaj, në atë pozicion të kryqëzuar, pa pasur mundësi për mbrojtjen më të vogël, fillonin goditjet me shkopinj para e mbrapa, duke kërkuar që të rrëfeja. Atë metodë torture m'a benin gjashtë herë në javë. 

( ... ) Por, më çnjerëzoret, ishin ato 15 ditë e 15 netë, kur më varën nga duart në tavanin e qelisë, duke më hedhur rreth qafës 30 a 35 kg. zinxhirë. Nuk kisha ku të mbahesha. Dyshemenë, arrija t'a prekja vetëm me gishtat e kembëve. Çdo gjë qe llogaritur që të mos mbështetesha diku. Pyetjet që më benin, ishin më tepër në drejtim të misioneve ushtarake angleze e amerikane si edhe rreth marrëdhenjeve që kisha pasur me personelin e tyre. 

Donin të dinin se çfarë informacionesh u kisha dhenë. Pastaj, mundoheshin të provonin e të faktonin veprimtarinë time politike gjatë të ashtuquajturave zgjedhje " demokratike". Me kë isha takuar?Kush qene anëtarët e grupit tonë " armiqësor" ? Cili qe qëllimi i mbledhjeve tona?... Unë mohoja, duke pranuar vetëm një gjë: qëllimi ynë ish të formonim një opozitë legale sipas neneve të parashikuara nga Ligji Elektoral. 

( ... ) Hetimet, vazhduan nga shtatori gjer në nentor e pastaj, më transferuan në një qeli tjetër. Aty pranë, ngjitur me mua, lengonte shkrimtari Mitrush Kuteli, i cili herë pas here, më recitonte me zë të ulët vargje nga poema e tij "Kosova". 1) 

Mbas shkurtit të vitit 1948, për Vrionin nis periudha e izolimit të plotë, e cila zgjat 27 muaj. Në një qeli, të quajtur, ajo e Koçi Xoxes, ai vendos t'i japë fund gjithëçkaje: 

Pikërisht, në atë qeli, provova t'i jap fund jetës duke prerë venat. Por, i vetmi mjet me të cilin mund t'a bëja atë, ishin tokëzat e buta metalike të pantoflave të mia. Kështu që tentativa nuk dha rezultate. ( Shenjat e prerjes, megjithatë, i kam dhe sot e kësaj dite mbi kyçe). Gardianët ndërhynë shpejt e më fashuan duart, ndërsa doktori tha se, s' kish ndonjë rrezik për jetën. Megjithatë, ai dha porosi që survejimi ndaj meje të forcohej dhe më tepër... 2) 

Me sentencën e 29 qershorit 1950, Vrioni u denua me 15 vjet burg, i akuzuar si agjent i sherbimeve të huaja sekrete. 

... Vizita e parë në burg, 34 muaj mbas arrestimit, qe ajo e nenës. E gjora, nenë ! ... Që përtej hekurave, mundohej t'a mbante vehten. Por, sytë i kish mbushur plot lotë. Ashtu si dhe unë nga ana tjetër. Më pyeti për shendetin e pastaj më foli për vehten, për gjithë ç'kish hequr mbas arrestimit tim. Fillimisht e kishin dëbuar nga Tirana dhe kish mundur të strehoej te ca kushërinj në Durrës. Por, edhe aty, s'e kishin lenë të qetë. E kishin çuar në fshatrat e Fierit, ku jetonte në një kasolle. Pa tavan e dysheme. Direkt e mbi argjil ... 3) 

E pastaj, vijojnë, vitet e tmerrshme nëpër burgjet shqiptare.Vuajtje, punë e detyruar, poshtërime e fyrje. Takime me të burgosur, njerëz të njohur, intelektualë të shquar. Me Fiqri Llagamin, Arshi Pipën, Suad Asllanin e dhjetra e dhjetra të tjerë, të cilët lengonin në ferr. Në verën e vitit 1952 e transferojnë në Burrel. Aty, në kampin skëterrë e mbajnë tri vjet. Udha e Golgotës vazhdon pastaj nëpër gulagë të tjerë. Në Berat, Rinas, Shtyllas e Radostine, aty ku mijra e mijra të burgosur, punonin në kushte çnjerëzore. 

E, së fundi, më 3 dhjetor 1959, mbas 12 vjetësh burg, vjen dita e lirimit...
J.Vrioni- PJESA E DYTE )

PJESA E DYTE ) 



PERKTHIME, PERKTHIME ... 

... Po tani? - pyet vetvehten, J.Vrioni - Ç'do bëhet tani me mua ?. 

I instaluar, bashkë me t'ëmen, në një fshat të Fierit e me 43 vjet mbi kurriz, ai përjeton një tjetër burg të dytë. Njerëzit përreth e shohin me urrejtje e dyshim. Arsyeja? Ai ka qenë në burg, ndërsa familja e tij qe armike. O Perëndi ? Si mund të shpëtonte nga ajo skëterrë? Të shkonte diku, në një vend tjetër ku njerëzit të mos t'a shihnin me përbuzje e dyshim?! Për shembëll, pse të mos shkonte përsëri në Tiranë ? Aty, mund të gjente edhe ndonjë punë ... 

Dhe ja, duket se një dritëz optimzmi ringjallet e, shpresa për një jete normale rikthehet kur, fare rastësisht, në plazhin e Durrësit, ai njihet me një vajzë të re e të kendëshme. Ajo quhej Agi dhe, fati do t'a sillte që të bëhej gruaja e tij e ardhëshme. 

Tashmë, i lidhur me Agin, unë kisha një arsye më tepër të mendoja për transferimin tim në Tiranë. Pastaj, aty, të merresha me diçka. Ndofta, me përkthime... Gjatë udhëtimeve të shpeshta në kryeqytet isha njohur dhe me disa persona, të cilët më kishin propozuar të përktheja tekste historike e letrare. Në fakt, pak kohë mbas daljes nga burgu, kisha nisur të provoja përkthimin e poezive të Migjenit, më tepër për qejf se sa për të provuar aftësitë e mia. Më pas, kish qenë pikërisht kunati i Migjenit, Skender Luarasi, i cili mbasi mësoi se unë kisha studjuar në Francë, më rekomandoi përkthimin e tij të plotë. Ai qe edhe përkthimi im i parë letrar edhe pse nuk pati fatin të botohej... 

Edhe Petro Marko kish shumë dëshirë t'i përktheja një roman. Petroja, ashtu si unë, kish qenë në burg, por qe " rihabilituar " e shihej me sy të mirë nga autoritetet. Pak më vonë, historiani Kristo Frashëri më propozoi t'i përktheja një "Histori të Shqipërisë", autor i së cilës qe ai vetë. Më pas më angazhuan në Shtëpinë Botuese, për përkthimin e përmbledhjes me novela "Kenga dhe pushka" të Dh. Shuteriqit. 

Kështu, për vetë rrethanat e kushtet në të cilat ndodhesha, punën e përkthyesit e shihja si të vetmen mundësi për të jetuar. 1) 

Pas ca muajsh, martesa me Agin, e cila banonte familjarisht në kryeqytet, i hap dritën jeshile, për t'u pasaportizuar në Tiranë. 

Pikërisht, gjatë asaj kohe, pra aty rreth vitit 1963, më lindi ideja të përktheja romanin Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur. Për atë libër, kisha lexuar një artikull shkruar nga Javer Malo, të cilin unë e çmoja si gazetar. Sipas tij, ai ishte i vetmi roman i kohës, i cili mund të ngjallte ndonjë interes të mundëshëm për lexuesit e huaj. T'a konstatoje e t'a shkruaje atë mendim publikisht, padyshim që ish një gjest mjaft kurajoz. Kështu, mendova t'i futesha punës, për përkthimin e tij. 

Atëhere, unë nuk e njihja fare Ismail Kadarenë, edhe pse ai kish krijuar një farë emri. Si shumë të rinj, edhe Agi, ishte admiruese e atij autori. Ajo, bile, më kish bërë dhuratë edhe një përmbledhje të tij me poezi, të titulluar Shekulli im. Aso kohe, kish njerëz që thoshin se Kadareja qe një Hemiguej i dytë, të nisur ndofta nga fakti se ai kish preferencë të veçantë për atë autor, e kish përkthyer në shqip edhe novelën e tij Plaku dhe deti. 2) 

Para se të niste përkthimin e romanit ai u takua me Kadarenë dhe i foli për projektin. Ismaili, s'mungoi të shfaqte kenaqësinë e tij të madhe. Aso kohe, ai nuk e kish famën e prestigjin e sotëm, por qe thjesht një autor i cili pëlqehej për frymën e re që sillte në poezi. Shumë e vleresonin për stilin orgjinal e, ca të tjerë, për devijimin nga realizmi socialist. Sa për Vrionin, ai qe thjesht një adhurues i Gjeneralit të ushtrisë së vdekur. Për të, ai roman, kish diçka krejt të veçantë: s'ngjante aspak me librat e tjerë që botoheshin në Shqipëri. 

Në këtë kontekst, është interesante të mësojmë se cilat qenë përshtypjet e para të Kadaresë, për Jusuf Vrionin. Në një nga librat e tij, ai e përshkruan kështu, njohjen me të: 

... Ajo që pa dyshim më befasoi në takimin e parë me përkthyesin tim Jusuf Vrioni, ish jo vetëm eleganca e tij, nostalgjia për Francën e talenti i veçantë, por edhe 12 vjetët që ai kish vuajtur nëpër burgjet e llagëmet komuniste. Njohja jonë u bë në fillim të viteve '60. Shkova në dhomën e vogël, ku ai jetonte përkohësisht me të fejuarën, për të parë kapitullin e parë të " Gjeneralit të ushtrisë së vdekur " të cilin ai kish nisur t'a përkthente pa ndonjë shpresë për botim. 

Atehere, unë s'dija frengjisht, por lexoja pak anglisht. Duke parë përkthimin nga i cili, unë, natyrisht, nuk kuptoja asgjë, pyeta vehten në se ai kish mundur t'a mbante vallë të gjallë në vetvehte gjuhën frenge, pas gjithë atyre që kish hequr nëpër hapsanat e errëta, transhetë e telat me gjemba. E ardhmja tregoi se, ai, prej saj jo vetëm që s'kish humbur asgjë, por përkundrazi, mes baltës e pisllëkut, frengjishtja e tij e __________________________________________________  ________________________1) 1- 2) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye. Idem 

- 2 - 

lëmuar prej vuajtjeve, qe bërë edhe më fine e më e përkryer... 1) 

Mbas shumë sorollatjesh e hezitimesh, më në fund, libri tashmë i përkthyer, u botua më 1967. Me pas, fati e solli që ai të dërgohej jashtë së bashku me ca libra të tjerë, të cilët aso kohe ishin botuar në Tiranë. 

Një ditë, Helena, gruaja e Ismailit, më tha se kishin takuar një akademik francez qe e kish pëlqyer shumë përkthimin tim. Më vonë, mësova se Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur do të botohej nga një shtëpi botuese franceze e quajtur Albin Michel ... 2) 

Botimi i romanit në Francë qe një sukses i madh. Për Jusuf Vrionin hapej kështu rruga që përkthimi të bëhej jo vetëm mjet mbijetese, por edhe profesion, paçka se emri mbetej vazhdimisht anonim. Mbas botimit të romanit në Francë, Kadare ndërhyu tek Fadil Paçrami, ( në atë kohë sekretar i Komitetit të Partisë të rrethit të Tiranës ) e pas kësaj, Jusufi mundi të gjejë një vend pune në shtëpinë botuese Naim Frashëri. 

Ish pikërisht në atë periudhë, pra në vitin 1966, gjatë punimeve të Kongresit të V - të të PPSH, që unë nisa përkthimin e teksteve politike. ( ... ) Materiali i parë që më dhanë qe raporti që Enver Hoxha do të mbante para kongresit. 3) 

Përkthimet e materialeve politike, bëhen objekti i vetëm i punës së tij intensive. Duke filluar nga raportet e fjalimet e E.Hoxhës, buletinet e Komitetit Qendror, dhjetra e dhjetra materiale të tjera të Partisë, e gjer tek Veprat e librat e ndryshme të diktatorit  

... Për çdo tekst zyrtar isha vigjilent gjer në kopjen e fundit të përkthimit. Korrigjoja, korrigjoja e përsëri korrigjoja. Kjo punë zgjati për pothuajse 20 vjet. Por, ajo, qe vetëm një anë e medaljes. ( ... ) Në kuadrin e punës që bëja në Shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frashëri (e cila më vonë u pagëzua në 8 nentori ), përktheva vetëm romanet "Dimri i madh " e "Ura me tri harqe". Përsa i përket veprave të tjera, ato i kam përkthyer të gjitha jashtë orarit zyrtar. Çdo mbremje, ulesha në tavolinën time pranë dritares, në një dhomë të vogël në katin e parë të shtëpisë, e cila për një farë kohe pat qenë e djalit. Me tekstin në shqip nga njera anë e, makinën, nga ana tjetër... 

Që nga viti 1963 e gjer para pak kohësh, kam punuar me të njejtën makinë shkrimi, të cilën m'a kish dërguar dajo Xhemili nga Italia. E shtrenjta makinë, shoqja ime besnike!... E ndjej që duhet t'i bëj homazhe asaj makine të markës Triumph, me të cilën isha lidhur fort, ashtu si dikur me lopatën me të cilën punoja nëpër kampet e burgjet e mia. Bashkë me të bëra " karrierë" e, ish falë saj që lexuesit frankofonë mundën të lexojnë "Gjeneralin e ushtrisë së vdekur" e shumë vepra të tjera të Kadaresë. 

Asnjëherë, ajo s'më la në mes të rrugës. Për besnikërinë e saj, ruaj gjithmonë një ndjenjë të thellë mirënjohje ose, më saktë, një sentiment të veçantë dashurie. Të gjithë, bile edhe më ekspertët në daktilografi, thoshin se ajo qe shumë më superiore se të tjerat, si në lehtësinë ashtu dhe në butësinë e shtypjes. Habiteshin me ndjejshmërinë në goditjen e gërmave; nga qe ajo i përgjigjej me besnikëri edhe kontaktit më të lehtë, pa i ngatërruar kurrë shkronjat. Edhe kthimi i karelit bëhej me lehtësi. Kështu, nëpër vite e në çdo situatë, ajo u bë jo vetem shoqja por edhe artizanija e egzistencës sime ... 4) 

Por, puna në Shtëpinë Botuese, për Vrionin nuk qe aq e lehtë sa dukej në aparencë. Vërtet, shumë njerëz e respektonin, po kish edhe që e shihnin shtrembër. Ndër ta, disa benin punën e informatorëve të Sigurimit. Kolektivi ku punonte, këshillohej herë pas here që të mos i bente shoqëri, e të mos harronte kurrë orgjinën e tij klasore si edhe të kaluarën, si ish i burgosur politik. E, Vrioni s'harron të tregojë për takimet me shefin e administratës, ish-gazetar i një një reviste ushtarake, i cili plot mllef, i përsëriste herë pas here kërcënimin: 

- Mos harro, se ti je armik e këtë do t'a paguash! 

__________________________________________________  ______________________ 

1) Ismail Kadare "Dialogues avec Alain Bosquet ". Editions Fayards. 1995 

2) - 3) - 4) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye. Idem 

- 3 - 

... Gjatë periudhës që punonte për përkthimin e materialeve të ndryshme të PPSH-së, Jusuf Vrioni bashkëpunoi edhe me një person të quajtur Nils Andersson, një marksist-leninist suedez, i cili merrej me botimin e përhapjen e Veprave të E. Hoxhës në botë. Në kujtimet e tij, ky i fundit, shkruan: 

 Takimet e mia me Vrionin, gjatë përkthimit në frengjisht të Historisë së Partisë së Punës, ishin të rregullta e miqësore. Unë i vlerësoja dhe i konsideroja ato si momente të kendëshme diskutimi, jo vetëm për punën që benim së bashku, por edhe më gjerë. Por, shumë shpejt kuptova se afrimi im me të, nuk shihej me sy të mirë nga disa kolegë, të cilët shpesh më kishin venë në dukje se ata dyshonin për saktësinë e përmbajtjes ideologjike të përkthimeve të tij. Sipas tyre, Vrioni, mund të qe vërtet njohës i përkryer i frengjishtes, por s'kish edukatë e formim marksist, gjë që rrezikonte të bente edhe gabime ideologjike. 1) 

Megjithatë, një ditë tetori të vitit 1980, J.Vrionit i dorëzuan një egzemplar të librit Hrushovianët ku autori, pra, Enver Hoxha, me anë të një autografi e përgëzonte atë për punën cilësore si perkthyes. Ngjarja bëri bujë. Vërtet, ai, i Madhi, i Pari, Kreu i Partisë dhe i vendit, i kish dhuruar atij një libër me dedikim ?! 

Natyrisht, shumë njerëz e ndjenin vehten të fyer nga ajo "fitore" relative, e u munduan t'a kalojnë ngjarjen pa i dhenë rendësi dhe duke e harruar. Ndërkohë, kuptova se, për njerëzit e Sigurimit, fakti qe unë përktheja Enver Hoxhën, nuk ndryshonte asgjë përsa i përkiste shkallës sime të " rrezikshmërisë". Megjithatë, viti 1980 shenoi një farë kthese relative, ndaj gjendjes sime personale. Fakti që, puna ime qe çmuar aq lart, krijonte për mua një atmosferë disi të veçantë, po të kihej parasysh orgjina familjare dhe e kaluara si i burgosur politik ... 2) 

Rehabilitimi i Vrionit u bë shkak i mjaft pëshpëritjeve në qarqe e mjedise të ndryshme të shoqërisë së asaj kohe. Veçanërisht nga armiqtë e tij të betuar për vdekje. Dhe vërtet, duket se, vdekja po i vinte rrotull, por nga një drejtim tjetër. Një infractus i pa pritur e çon në buzë të varrit, por autoritetet japin alarmin, duke ngritur gjithë mjeksinë shqiptare në kembë. 

Partia s'e dëshironte vdekjen e tij. 

Ai, duhej të jetonte, për të vazhduar përkthimin e Veprave të shokut Enver !.. 



__________________________________________________  ______________________ 

1) Nils Anderson "Celui par qui Kadare est arrivé ". ( Les temps modernes ). Fevrier 1996 

2) Jo vetëm gjatë viteve të fundit, por dhe sot e kësaj dite, lidhur me veprimtarinë e Vrionit si përkthyes, janë shfaqur opinione nga më të kundërtat. Një pjesë e ish -të denuarve e persekutuarve politikë, e akuzojnë atë se i ka shërbyer me devocion diktaturës e se, për rrjedhim, ai nuk ka të drejtën morale t'i përkasë së njejtës "kategori" me ta. Një pjesë tjetër, e kjo është, besoj, edhe më e madhja në opinionin publik shqiptar, e gjykojnë si diçka normale dhe të pa evitueshme, punën e tij si përkthyes i veprave politike. Ndërkohë, me "kategorinë" e të parëve, çuditërisht, bashkohen edhe disa individë, një pjesë e të cilëve intelektualë të diasporës, të cilët thonë se,"mëkati" më i madh i Vrionit nuk ka qenë përkthimi i veprave të Hoxhës, por ai i librave të...Kadaresë. ( ?! ) Por, le të ndalemi pak te gjykimi i atyre që e akuzojnë Vrionin si "kolaboracionist" me regjimin enverist. Në fakt, për të qenë realistë, është vështirë të mendosh një qendrim tjetër, për një njeri që pat vuajtur galerat komuniste e që rrezikonte të rifutej përsëri në to. A mund t'a refuzonte ai një rrugë dalje, një menyrë adaptimi të tillë për të mbijetuar?... Sa qenë ata, të cilët në atë kohë refuzonin që kulturën e dijet të mos i vinin në shërbim të sistemit, pikërisht për të gjetur një status quo që mund t'u siguronte egzistencën e një qetësie relative në shoqërinë totalitare?... Ky qendrim i komplikuar, i imponuar nga frika, ushtrimi i dhunës, terrori e indoktrinimi sistematik, kishin përfshirë, ne fakt, gjithë inteligencien shqiptare të kohës. Atëhere, si mund t'i rrezistonin atij presioni, individë të tillë si Vrioni, të cilëve, në një farë menyre, u jepej "shansi" i rrallë të shihnin pakëz "dritë" në tunelin e frikshëm të jetës totalitare?... ( Shenim i autorit ) 



HAPJA E " DRITES JESHILE " 

Nica, motra e tij, e cila jetonte në Itali, e alarmuar, i shkruan një letër Enver Hoxhës për t'a lejuar që të kurohet pranë saj. Letra bie në duart e Nexhmijes, e cila është e interesuar që Vrioni të shërohet sa më shpejt. Pas kësaj, drita jeshile, hapet. Formalitetet bëhen me urgjencë. I jepet pasaporta për jashtë, i akordohet viza e, ai nuk u beson syve, kur avioni ulet mbi pistën e aeroportit të Fiumiçinos në Romë. 

Ishte mars i vitit 1985... 

Përveç shmalljes me motrën, mbas vitesh ndarje që s'mbahen mend, përveç kujdesjeve e kurave për rikthimin e shendetit, ai ndjen t'a pushtojnë ndjenjat e nostalgjisë për vitet e rinisë dhe kujtimet e paharruara të saj. Por, tashmë ai gjen një Itali tjetër e ndryshimet nuk i ndjellin veçse keqardhje. 

I shëruar, Jusuf Vrioni, kthehet në atdhe ku e presin ngjarje të reja. Enver Hoxha ka vdekur dhe drejtimin e Partisë e ka marrë Ramiz Alia. Shumë shpejt, Vrionit i duhet ti përvishet punës për përkthimin e librit të tij Enveri ynë. Më pas, më 1987, një tjetër lajm i mirë. Mbas shume hezitimesh, jepet aprovimi për përkthimin e romanit Koncert në fund të dimrit të Kadaresë, i cili gjer atëhere, konsiderohej pothuajse një libër i ndaluar. 

E ja, pak më vonë, ndodh mrekullia... 

Ministria e Jashtme franceze e fton në kremtimet e 200 vjetorit të Revolucionit Francez. 

Një nga gjërat e para që bëra sapo mbrrita në Paris, ishte të shkoja e të shihja vendet ku kisha kaluar vitet e mia të rinisë, aty në avenynë Victor Hugo. Qysh prej 50 vjetësh, për mua aty fshiheshin kujtimet më të bukura të jetës. Shkova në shtëpinë ku kishim banuar e, me ndrojtje u ngjita gjer në katin e tretë, aty ku dikur qe një koridor i gjerë, në faqet e të cilit kisha bërë kushedi sa vizatime. Ai tashmë ish transformuar e qe ndarë në apartamente të veçantë. Kush banonte tani aty ?... S'i rashë asnjë zileje e, meqënse poshtë më prisnin, zbrita shkallët me dhembje e me sytë mbushur plot lotë... 1) 

Parisi !... 

Nostalgjia hap portat e ai vrojton, shikon, kujton. 

Ndryshe nga imazhet e femijnisë, qyteti i duket i bardhë e me më tepër dritë. Ndërtesat e dikurëshme të nxirra nga shekujt, i gjen më të pastra, më të reja, më të ndritëshme. Ai përfshihet në jetën e tij plot gjallëri. Takime me miq të vjetër. Lotë e emocione. Pritje të ngrohta. Ndër të tjera edhe me Claude Durand, drejtorin e Shtëpisë Botuese Fayard... 

Pas një viti, me 1990, e pret përsëri një udhëtim tjetër, po në Paris. Aty takohet me Liri Begenë, kineasten e njohur me orgjinë shqiptare. Merr pjesë në Kolokiumin Ndërkombëtar të Përkthyesve në Arles. Përsëri takime plot mall. Me miq e shokë të rinisë. E përsëri kthim në Shqipëri.Vendin e gjen në tension. Në gjendje të nderë. Pritet të ndodhë diçka. Mbas gjysem shekulli shtypje, dukej se po vinte shpërthimi. Ngjarjet precipitojnë për ditë. Ambasadat e huaja sulmohen e pushtohen nga mijra vetë. Me 25 shtator 1990, Ismail Kadare, kërkon strehim politik në Francë. 

__________________________________________________  _________________________________ 

1) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye. Idem. 

- 4 - 

 Isha në shtëpi kur dëgjova lajmin e dhenë nga radjoja. Jehona e atij veprimi ishte shumë e fortë në mbarë vendin. Në princip, unë e konsiderova të drejtë vendimin e Ismailit, sepse në atë menyrë ai distancohej nga regjimi totalitar, ndërkohë që diktatura vazhdonte të ishte endé kërcenuese. Por, për mendimin tim, Kadareja iku në një moment kur prestigji i tij personal qe mjaft i madh, jo vetëm në letërsi por edhe më tepër... 1 ) 

Ngjarjet e asaj vjeshte tronditëse, ndjekin njëra-tjetrën me vërtik. Lejohet praktikimi i rriteve e hapen objektet fetare. Hiqen statujat e Stalinit e Leninit. Lëvizja studentore bëhet vatra e revoltës kunder regjimit komunist. Në sheshin Skenderbej, demostruesit rrëzojnë e heqin zvarrë statujën e Enver Hoxhës. Shqipëria flak tutje, me neveri e guxim, dyzetë e ca vjet frikë, vuajtje e terror të pashembëllt. 

Dy - tre muaj pas ikjes së Ismailit, në shtëpi më erdhën Preç Zogaj e Pirro Misha. Më pyetën në se pranoja të paraqitesha si kandidat i Partisë Demokratike në zgjedhjet e para pluraliste. U thashë se e vlerësoja propozimin e tyre por s'kisha ndëmend t'i përkushtohesha karrierës parlamentare. Mendoja se kish edhe menyra të tjera për t'i shërbyer ngjarjeve në zhvillim. Ndërkohë, në vijim të ngjarjeve të vitit 1991, u kooptova në Komitetin e Mbrojtjes të së Drejtave të Njeriut. 2) 

Rruga e Vrionit drejt Perendimit, tashmë është plotësisht e lirë. Në vjeshtën e vitit 1990 ai merr pjesë në manifestimin La fureur de lire, në Paris. Më 1993, dekorohet nga qeveria franceze me Urdhërin e Letërsisë e Arteve. Më 1994, merr çmimin Halperine Kaminsky, për përkthimet e tij në frengjisht. E së fundi, si për t'i u kthyer gjer në detajet më intime jetës e viteve të shkuara, në pranveren e vitit 1995, në shoqëri me ambasadorin francez në Tiranë, ben një vizitë në ishullin e Korfuzit, aty ku edhe kish lindur 79 vjet më parë. 

Para tij, shpalosen përsëri, kujtime të largëta. 

Çdo gjë përreth ka ndryshuar. 

Pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve të njohur kanë vdekur. 

Ndërsa, ai ? 

Ai është gjallë. 

I shpëtuar për fat e mrekulli, nga vorbullat e përgjakura të kohëve. 

Por, ndërkohë, është vonë. 

Tepër vonë, për t'a ndjerë vehten, tërësisht e thellësisht të lumtur ! 

... E, megjithatë, teksa mbi gjinjtë e vegjël e të bardhë të ishullit helen bie bryma ngjyrë trendafili e mengjezit e, një varkë me vela nis të rrëshqasë duke u përkundur lehtë-lehtë mbi detin vaj, ai bindet se jeta e njeriut s'ka fund dhe se, ngjarjet, kujtimet, ndjenjat e emocionet të cilat e shoqërojnë përjetësisht atë, nuk mund t'i përkasin kurrë Harresës dhe Vdekjes ... 3) 

__________________________________________________  _______________________________________ 

1) - 2 ) Jusuf Vrioni avec Eric Faye. Idem. 

3) Në Francë, me të nderuarin Vrioni, pata fatin e rrallë të shkëmbej dy - tri letra e të bisedoj disa herë në telefon. Për herë të fundit i telefonova pikërisht një muaj para vdekjes. Ish i sëmurë e tejet i lodhur, por asnjëherë pesimist. Megjithatë, teksa e uroja për një shendet të plotë e pa probleme, më falënderonte duke më thënë se në, jetë fati e kish ndjekur ca si tepër për mirë por, kësaj rradhe me sa dukej, s'do të qe përsëri me të ... E vërtet, pas ca kohësh, Jusuf Vrioni dha shpirt në moshën 85 vjeçare. Ai vdiq të premten e fundit të majit 2001 në Paris duke mbajtur endé detyrën e ambasadorit tonë në UNESCO. Amaneti i fundit i shqiptarit dhe intelektualit erudit, europianit të shquar të shekullit që sa kaloi, njeriut që i'a doli mbanë të kalonte nga Sharibda në Shilla, mjeshtrit të talentuar të gjuhës së Balzakut e Bodlerit, përkthyesit të madh të Kadaresë, ish të prehej përfundimisht në vendin e tij, në Shqipëri, aty pranë varrit të së emës, e cila e kish dashur aq shumë ... ( Shenim i autorit )


POST-SKRIPTUM PER DIKTATUREN

POST-SKRIPTUM PER DIKTATUREN 

(Dy fjale per lexuesit) 



...Libri "Post-scriptum per diktaturen"shkruar nga Vasil Qesari, me ra fare rastesisht ne dore. Ishim duke pire kafe ne Bar-Zampolli 
kur,shoqja ime XH.J me tregoi kopertinen e tij te shtypur ne kompjuter dhe me tha: Lexoje pastaj me thuaj se si do te 
duket...Eshte shkruar per ty ,qe vuajte aq shume e qe ai regjim t'i preu enderrat qysh ne rinine e hereshme...Por, eshte shkruar 
edhe per ne, qe nuk e provuam direkt ne trup tehun e shpates se diktatures...Por,ne fund te fundit, them se ne ate sistem 
sketerre, nuk kishim ndonje ndryshim te madh nga njeri tjetri...Ju i ne qeli e torturohe ne, merrnim "ajer te paster"ne 
shetitjet e oborrit te burgut..." 
Fillimisht, kur mikja ime XH.J me rekomandoi leximin e tij, te them te drejten, propozimin e saj e prita disi me indiferentizem e pa 
kersheri. Sepse tashme kisha lexuar shume libra mbi kete teme dhe pak a shume ata ngjanin me njeri-tjetrin. Megjithate e 
mora. Ate mbas dite e gjer vone naten ra shi e une u mbylla brenda. Nuk doja te dilja se koha e keqe me trishton edhe me teper 
perbrenda....Libri rrinte aty, mbi komo. U ngrita dhe nisa te lexoj faqen e tij te pare.... 
...Kur te nesermen ne darke, pra pas njezete e kater oresh qe ai liber me kish rene ne dore, mbylla faqen e tij te fundit, ndejta per rreth gjysem ore pa folur, e zhytur ne tym duhani e trishtim perzier me emocione tronditese...Ky liber, thashe me vehte, nuk duhej te me shpetonte pa lexuar ...Ne fakt, siç thashe edhe me lart, kisha lexuar edhe libra te tjere per ate periudhe te eger e tiranike te sistemit komunist, por libri ne fjale, me solli para syve jeten time...E pastaj reflektova: Sa i nevojshem eshte nje dokument - esse i tille per Historine, per ne e, sidomos, per femijet tane e brezat qe do te vijne. 
Ishte pikerisht ne keto "ujra" mbresash, reflektimesh, kthimesh prapa ne kujtime qe fola me disa antare te kryesise e te Keshillit 
Kombetar te LSHB-se, te cilet shfaqen interesim per t'a lexuar. Atehere, per t'a lehtesuar kete pune e per te bere publike pjese te 
ketij libri, i shkrova autorit. Pra, eshte kenaqesi per mua qe nene patronazhin e Lidhjes Shqiptare ne Bote te bej publike ne disa 
prej "listave shqiptare ne internet", librin dokument-esse ( 2000 ), shkruar nga Vasil QESARI ( aktualisht reporer ne 
France 3 Televizion ). Duke ndermarre kete nisme, te cilen lexuesit e bashkatdhetaret tane kudo qe ndodhen, urojme t'a 
vleresojne, patem per qellim te bejme publik nje liber i cili, mendojme se ka vlera e perben "nje afresk dantesk" te historise 
tragjike te shqiptareve ne pesedhete vjeteshin e fundit te shekullit te XX-te...> 
Mendoj se, libri me esse "Post-scritum per diktaturen" i gazetarit dhe publicistit te mirenjohur Vasil Qesari, percjell mesazhin e qarte se "Nuk te harrojme !..."Nuk duhet te harrojme ato qe populli yne hoqi per gati pesdhjete vjet, nen nje nga diktaturat me te egra nder mbare vendet e Lindjes e me tej, pra Diktaturen Enveriste. Nuk duhet te harrojme veçanerisht ne , qe e jetuam dhe e pesuam nene ate diktature. Te mos t'a harrojne femijet tane e gjithe brezat qe do te vine.Sepse, siç thote edhe autori i ketij libri, "Kadavres edhe mbas vdekjes,vazhdojne t'i rriten thonjte e floket"... 
MOS TE HARROJME NE MENYRE QE NJE TRAGJEDI E TILLE TE MOS PERSERITET KURRE !... 

Pershendetje ! 
VITORE STEFA - LEKA Antare e keshillit kombetar te L:SH B-se 


....Përmbysja e "ngrehinës" së madhe totalitare në Shqipëri do të linte pas, jo vetëm ndryshimin e sistemit shoqëruar me plot 
shpresa, mirazhe e klithma lumturie por, fatkeqësisht, edhe mjaft plagë, drama, viktima, pluhur, mllefe e çgënjime nga më të 
ndryshmet. Dhjetë vjet e më tepër pas asaj ngjarje e cila tronditi thellë shoqërinë duke përmbysur tërësisht shumë kode, 
rregulla e koncepte të mëparëshme, njerëzit vazhdojnë endé t'i bëjnë vehtes pyetje të tilla, si: 
Ç'kish ndodhur në të vërtetë në shoqërinë shqiptare gjatë 50 vjetëve të fundit të diktaturës ? Si qe e mundur që sistemi arriti 
të deformonte gjithëçka? Përse njerëzit e kishin pranur atë ? Cila qe "logjika" totalitare e transformimit të shoqërisë e individit? 
Si qenë konceptuar e funksiononin strukturat e mekanizmave totalitare: propaganda, policia sekrete dhe ushtrimi i ideologjisë 
së terrorit ? ... 
Si ndodhi që, ndër mbarë vendet komuniste të Lindjes europiane, Shqipëria të cilësohej "përjashtim" apo"rast i veçantë "? 
Pse Enver Hoxha i qendroi verbërisht, fanatikisht e gjer në fund besnik Stalinit, duke e kthyer vendin në një burg ku dhuna, frika 
e spastrimet vazhduan gjer në fund të viteve '80? Pse vendi u izolua çmendurisht, duke i mbyllur njerëzit mes bunkerësh e 
telash me gjemba ? 
Përse, pra, ndodhën gjithë fenomenet e mësipërme? ... 
Libri"Post-scriptum për diktaturën", s'pretendon t'u japë përgjigjje defintive pyetjeve të mësipërme apo kompleksitetit të 
arsyeve që sollën e mbajtën në fuqi pushtetin totalitar në Shqipëri. As edhe të jetë një "afresk" i plotë, i thellë e i gjithanshëm i 
jetës e vuajtjeve që përjetuan njerëzit gjatë atij sistemi. Autori i tij, ndofta, ka meritën që bashkë me shikimin retrospektiv të 
periudhës totalitare si dhe zellin e një analisti të pasionuar, është përpjekur të kthejë edhe një herë kokën "mbrapa", për të 
dhenë jo vetëm kujtimet e opinionet e tij personale, por dhe për t'i u rikthyer dhe një herë vizionit të asaj epoke me filozofinë e 
thjeshtë të ruajtjes së Memories e mbështetjes së Apelit për të mos harruar kurrë maksimëm e njohur, se ... kadavrës 
vazhdojnë t'i rriten thonjët e flokët edhe mbas vdekjes . 
Dhjetë vjet e më shumë pas "përmbysjes së madhe", libri në fjalë ka vlera aktuale e shpresojmë të vlerësohet nga lexuesi 
sepse, siç shprehet edhe një studjues shqiptar "... e keqja më e madhe që mund t'i ndodhë një populli, vjen atëhere kur 
ai nuk arrin të bëjë analizën e së kaluarës së vet. Një popull amnezik është i detyruar të jetë vazhdimisht neuropatik e të 
përsërisë përvojat e tij të dhembëshme... ". 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________ 
Vasil QESARI - ka kryer studimet e larta në fakultetin Histori - Filologji ( dega gjuhë - letërsi ). Për shumë vite ka punuar si 
korrespodent i Radio - Televizionit Shqiptar në Vlorë. Në janar të vitit 1997, krijoi kanalin e parë televiziv lokal, të 
quajtur "Teleblu". Aktualisht jeton në Francë e punon si reporter në kanalin televiziv francez FRANCE 3. Eshtë anëtar i 
Federatës Ndërkombtare të Gazetarëve Profesoniste, i Lidhjes se Gazetareve Profesioniste Franceze dhe veprimtar i 
organizatave të njohura "Reporters sans frontiere" e "Amnesty International ". Mbas botimit në mars 2000 nga Toena, të 
librit "44ditët e Teleblusë", autori ka shkruar librin e tij të dytë dokument-esse "Post - scriptum për diktaturën " 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________________

----------


## Brari

Nadja mir Lek Gjoka...Po si ke ndje  ?

Shume interesant Shkrimi juej.

Qe ne fillim  do ish mire te kishit  shkruar  qe  Autori  eshte  VASIL QESARI .. sepse mu desh kohe te kuptoj ..a eshte shkrim i Kadarese..a Jusuf Vrionit a cfare..

Pergezime per mundin qe ke bere per ta shkruar per ne ne Forum.




Me respekt .



Ne ato vilat e Dhermiut  pushonin Spiro Koleket e Sofo Lazrat athere. Sot pushojne Ilir Meto-B-th-Medhenjte  me shoke.
Marash Hajatin  nuk e paskan lene me  perdor at lodren prej gome.. ..lol..e bukur kjo.
Ehhh..mor  Leka i gjokajve..  Enveri  yne  edhe aty ndryshon  nga Fidel Kastro i juaj (me qe je ne Florida) i cili eshte si eshte .. ne kte pike nuk i ka pengue Kubanezet te "thyejne qafen"  me komerdare ose  trape drrasash  te cajne Karaibet  e te kapin Vendin e Oskeoles..

Vasil Qesari eshte himariot dhe himariotet jane te mencur..por dhe ata ndonse me sy shikonin Korfuzin nuk  guxonin ta conin neper mend  nji vajtje atje..

Ja c'ben diktatura..
Dy motra dhe nji vlla marrin vdekjen ne sy e cajne detin me NOT..per ate te shkrete LIRI qe ne ate kohe kish emrin Korfuz ose Follorine..Sa keq .. Sa turp..

Ato fituan lirine por..c'liri zeza..i Vllai ngeli aty mes detit ne Gojen e peshkaqenve..

Ne Sarande ata qe kapeshin ne tentative arratisjeje coptoheshin  me lopata e kazma dhe trupi tyre terhiqej zvarre nga zetoret e Komunales..

Me kujtohen ca djem Tiranas kur vinin ne plazh..pyesnin..Sa larg jane ato Anijet atje..??
Ish fjala per ato anijet Tregtare transoqeanike qe prisnin ne RADE( Rade-quhet hapsira detare afer Portit ku presin ne Spirance anijet per tu liruar vend per akostim ne kalatat e Portit) per shkarkim..

Edhe aty ka pasur tentativa nga disa  te rinj ..qe duke u nisur nga plazhi me not te shkojne deri tek Anijet e pastaj me shpres se Anija huaj i merr dhe i con jashte..

Megjithate te gjithe ata qe enderronin IKJEn  ne ato vite mendonin qe duke vajtur jashte do te punojne e jetojne ne Liri e te realizojne aspiraten e tyre..

Ne ate kohe asnjerit nuk i shkonte ne mendje se nje dit  do dalin Shqiptare te tille qe ne vajtjen jashte Shtetit do te kuptonin jo LIRINE por dergimin e motrave Shqiptare ne Semaforet e Botes dhe me Parate e nxjerra nga ky TURP i Padegjuar do te blejne teneqe me emra benz ose BMW per tu shitur si bosa ne rruget e shqiperise ose blejne tulla  e llac per Shtepijat e tyre  ne Berat.. Tirane..Fush Arrez e Bilisht..


Nuk e kemi menduar athere se... ne se vjen nji dite Demokracia do te ishte keshtu... si kjo faqe e zeze qe tregon kjo gazetare trime ne gazeten e djeshme..

--------------------



Marta Lleshi denoncoi në polici tutorët e dy motrave të vogla. 
Pak muaj më vonë u gjet e masakruar brenda një thesi. 

Nga e dërguara jonë 

Aleksandra Bogdani 

FUSHË-ARRËZ

- Shën Mëritë dhe kryqet e varura në çdo cep të mureve në banesën e varfër, janë të vetmet dëshmitare të dhimbjes së Gjin Lleshit dhe familjes së tij. Në derën e kësaj shtëpie, ku rrallë -herë hyn drita e diellit, na pret Dava e cila na fton të futemi në dhomën e pritjes. Dy shtretër prej dërrase, një sobë me dru si dhe një bufe e vjetër, brenda së cilës dallohen fotografi të shumta fetare, janë të vetmet orendi që mobilojnë dhomën më të mirë të shtëpisë. Ndërsa i zoti i saj, Gjin Lleshi, mezi ngrihet nga krevati i lëngimit, ku kalon më së shumti ditë-netët e pleqërisë, për të na përshëndetur. Plaku 67-vjeçar, i lodhur nga fatkeqësitë e shumta në jetë, fillon të rrëfejë edhe një herë dramën e familjes së tij. Njëra vajzë e familjes Lleshi është masakruar 6 muaj pasi denoncoi tutorët e dy motrave. Gjin Leshi e cilëson këtë vrasje çnjerëzore si një hakmarrje të tutorëve të prostitucionit. I lodhur nga sorollatjet e kota nëpër dyert e institucioneve shtetërore në Tiranë, Gjin Lleshi i ka varur shpresat vetëm tek presioni i organizatave ndërkombëtare për gjetjen dhe arrestimin e autorëve që vranë rreth 2 vjet e gjysmë më parë, vajzën e tij të madhe. 
Krimi
Marta Lleshi, nëna e tre vajzave, është masakruar në dhomën e errët të katit të parë të një pallati në Fushë-Arrëz. Krimi i llahtarshëm nuk është harruar ende në këtë qytezë të vogël në veri të vendit. Sipas Gjin Lleshit, vajza e tij është vrarë më datën 1 qershor të vitit 2000 në dhomën e saj, ku jetonte vetëm pas divorcimit nga i shoqi. Autorët, ende të pazbuluar nga policia, e kanë therur 36-vjeçaren, duke ia ndarë trupin në disa copa. Më pas, e kanë futur në dy thasë, të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin dhe e kanë hedhur në lumin Fan. E kemi kërkuar Martën për 12 ditë me radhë, tek të gjithë kushërinjtë dhe nuk e kemi gjetur dot,-rrëfen Gjin Lleshi. Ndërsa mëngjesin e 13 qershorit, një djalë i vogël nga Fushë-Arrëzi ka gjetur buzë lumit thasët brenda të cilëve ndodheshin pjesët e ndara të trupit të Martës. Gruaja e shpërfytyruar çnjerëzisht është njohur vetëm nga një unazë e vjetër që mbante në gisht. Por krimi makabër, edhe pas 2 vjet e gjashtë muajsh nuk është zbardhur ende nga policia. Dava Lleshi thotë se Marta ishte divorcuar nga i shoqi disa muaj para se të vdiste. Ajo kishte tre vajza të vogla, ndërsa i shoqi e braktisi sepse nuk lindi dot djalin e dëshiruar. Që nga vdekja e Martës, Gjin Leshi dhe Dava nuk i kanë takuar tre mbesat e tyre, te cilat jetojnë me të atin. 
Historia 
Fatkeqësitë për këtë familje të varfër filluan në vitin 1999. Marjana Lleshi, vajza 21 vjeçare e Gjinit u zhduk pa lënë asnjë gjurmë , për 11 muaj me radhë. Ajo u trafikua në drejtim të Italisë nga dy vëllezërit Xhevahir dhe Laid Ndoi. Njëri prej vëllezërve Ndoi i premtoi sime bije se do të martohej me të dhe më pas e la në dorë të vëllait tjetër, që e trafikoi në Itali,-tregon Gjin Lleshi. Për 11 muaj ata nuk morën asnjë lajm nga Mariana. Ndërsa një ditë pranvere të vitit 2000 , atyre u mbërrin një letër nga vajza 21- vjeçare. Marjana u shkruante nga një kuvend murgeshash në Itali se atë e kishin mashtruar Xhevahir dhe Laid Ndoi, të cilët e kishin keqtrajtuar për ta nxjerrë në trotuar. Letrën e Mariana Lleshit, e merr e motra, Marta, dhe e dorëzon në komisariatin e policisë së Pukës. Menjëherë pas këtij denoncimi, të bërë nga Marta Lleshi, policia e Pukës arrestoi njërin prej tutorëve, ndërsa vëllai i tij u shpall në kërkim. Por gjatë kësaj periudhe trafikohet në drejtim të Italisë edhe vajza tjetër e Gjin Lleshit. Ajo gënjehet nga fqinji i saj, Mehmet Hyseni. Ky i fundit e dërgon vajzën në Itali, ku ua dorëzon disa shqiptarëve të tjerë dhe më pas kthehet në Fushë-Arrëz. Gjin Lleshi tregon se fqinji i tij ka qëndruar në qytet 3 muaj dhe më pas është larguar në drejtim të Kosovës. Ndërsa Klodeta 18- vjeçare në atë kohë, ka lëvizur nga Italia në Belgjikë, ku është ndaluar nga policia. Klodeta është riatdhesuar nga Belgjika në Kosovë dhe më pas në Shqipëri. Ndërsa trafikanti i saj, fqinji Mehmet Hyseni është dënuar nga Gjykata e Pukës me 8 vjet heqje lirie. 
Kërcënimet
Pas denoncimit të Martës në polici, filluan kërcënimet për familjen e varfër Lleshi. Të afërm të Xhevahir dhe Laid Ndoit i kërkonin 36-vjeçares të tërhiqte denoncimin nga policia e Pukës. Do tju shuajmë si familje nëse do të hapni gojën në gjyq,-mësohet ti kenë thënë Martës. Por motra e madhe e Marianës dhe Klodetës nuk e tërhoqi denoncimin. Kërcënimet kanë vazhduar muaj me radhë, për Martën. Ajo ndiqej nga persona të cilët i kërkonin të mos dëshmonte deri ditën kur është gjetur e copëtuar, në lumin e Fushë-Arrëzit. Kërcënimet nuk janë kursyer edhe për pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes së Gjin Lleshit. Dava Lleshi tregon se një ditë asaj i ka prerë rrugën e motra e Xhevahir dhe Laid Ndoit dhe i ka thënë të tërhiqte denoncimin. Do tju vrasim të gjithëve. Presioni ndaj kësaj familjeje ka qënë i madh. Por Gjin Lleshit dhe të shoqes nuk u ka shkuar ndonjëherë ndër mend se zemërimi do të shfryhej mbi trupin e vajzës së tyre të madhe, Martës. Ne denoncojmë krimin e rëndë ndaj vajzës sonë,-thotë Gjin Lleshi. Ai shton për Shekullin se akuzon për këtë krim personat që trafikuan në Itali, Marianën. Ndërsa plaku 76- vjeçar akuzon drejtësinë dhe policinë si të korruptuar, pasi nuk mundën të zbulojnë për 2 vjet e gjysëm vrasësit e të bijës. Gjin Lleshi akuzon policinë lokale për fshehje provash dhe favorizim të krimit të organizuar. Pasi nuk është dëgjuar nga policia dhe nga politikanët, Gjin Lleshi dhe familja e tij i kanë kthyer sytë nga Zoti dhe shenjtorët, për të mëshiruar viktimën e pafajshme. 

Brenda pak ditësh pritet zbardhja e plotë e vrasjes më të tmerrshme të ndodhur në rrethin e Pukës 
Policia, tutorët nuk janë vrasësit e Martës 
FUSHË-ARRËZ- Akuzat e ngritura nga Gjin Lleshi në adresë të Xhevahir dhe Laid Ndoit hidhen poshte nga policia e Pukës. Burime pranë kësaj policie thonë se ndodhen shumë afër zbardhjes së kësaj vrasjeje të shëmtuar. Për pak ditë ne mund të zbulojmë autorët e vrasjes së Marta Lleshit, vrasje kjo që ka tronditur për një kohë të gjatë Fushë-Arrëzin,-thotë një oficer i komisariatit të Pukës. Por ai shton më tej se sipas provave që ka grumbulluar policia, kjo vrasje nuk ka lidhje me prostitucionin, pra me variantin e akuzuar nga familjarët Lleshi. Policia e Pukës, ku edhe ndodhet prej 2 vjetësh e gjysmë dosja e vrasjes së Marta Lleshit, nuk e lidh vrasjen e 36-vjeçares me denoncimin që ajo ka bërë ndaj tutorëve të së motrës. Por drejtuesit e kësaj policie nuk pranojnë të tregojnë asnjë hollësi apo motiv të kësaj vrasjeje, e cila ndodhet tashmë në fazën përfundimtare të hetimit. Sipas policisë, familja Lleshi është duke penguar hetimet e kësaj çështjeje, pasi kjo familje është fiksuar se vrasja është kryer nga trafikantët e prostitucionit. Ndërsa vetë agjentët policorë shprehen se vrasja e Martës, një ndër krimet më të shëmtuara të ndodhur ndonjëherë në këtë zonë, ka lidhje me një tjetër problem dhe jo me trafikimin e motrave në Itali. Ndërkohë, nga burimet policore konfirmohet fakti se njëri nga tutorët është arrestuar nga policia e Pukës, ndërsa dy të tjerët janë shpallur në kërkim. Ne kemi informacione se të shpallurit në kërkim ndodhen jashtë Shqipërisë, gjë që na ka penguar të realizojmë arrestimin e tyre,-thotë një burim nga policia e Pukës. E ndërsa në këtë komisariat policor punohet për zbulimin e autorëve të vrasjes, familja Lleshi akuzon publikisht autorët që sipas saj janë dy vëllezërit Ndoi. 

Fati i fëmijëve të Gjin Lleshit 
FUSHË-ARRËZ- Shtëpia e varfër e Gjin Lleshit, vetëm tre vjet më parë, ishte plot me njerëz. Në të banonin Gjini me të shoqen , dy vajzat gjimnaziste dhe tre djemtë e tij. Ndërsa disa pallate më tutje jetonte Marta, vajza e madhe e kësaj familjeje. Por fatkeqësitë e njëpasnjëshme bënë që sot në këtë shtëpi të jetojnë vetëm Gjini me të shoqen dhe dy djemtë e tij. Ne jetojmë në gjendje të mjerueshme vetëm me pensionin tim dhe asistencën e gruas,-rrëfen Gjin Lleshi. Ai merr në muaj 6 mijë lekë ndërsa 2 mijë lekë i përfitojnë nga ndihma ekonomike. Por këto para nuk mjaftojnë as për të mbushur barkun me bukë.Ndërkohë, Mariana Lleshi ndodhet në Itali, në një kuvend murgeshash , motra e saj, Klodeta është strehuar tek dajat e saj, për tiu shmangur kështu fjalëve të botës. Marta Lleshi, prej dy vjetësh e gjysëm është masakruar duke lënë jetime tre vajzat e saj ende të mitura. E ndërsa djali i madh i Gjin Lleshit, Frederiku, emigron prej muajsh në Greqi, Tonini është duke studiuar në një shkollë fetare . Më i vogli i shtëpisë, Angjelini shkon në shkollë në Fushë-Arrëz dhe është i vetmi që qëndron çdo natë pranë prindërve. 
---------------------
------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?


__________________
Beqari002

--------------------------------------



Keq shume keq..

----------


## Kallmeti

Nga libri"Post-scriptum per komunizmin"shkruar nga Vasil Qesari 



E denuar me vdekje !     

    ... Reona Peterson, nje vajze nga Zelanda e re, adhuruese e flakte e Bibles dhe Jezuit, u njoh per here te pare me emrin e Shqiperise gjate nje konference evangjelistesh ne Zvicer, ne vitin 1970. Unë u tmerrova kur mësova se, në atë vend regjimi komunist kish shkatërruar gjithë objektet e kultit dhe, njerëzve u ndalohej me dhunë çdo lloj veprimtarie fetare - tregon ajo, në librin e saj Edhe po të duhej të vdisja, botuar ne Lozanë me 1976 - Pas kësaj, nisa t'i lutem Zotit çdo ditë për atë vend krejt të panjohur, dhe vendosa që të shkoj aty për të çuar  mesazhin e Fjalës së Tij.  

     Natyrisht, një ide e tillë ishte çmenduri, po të kihej parasysh pamundësia absolute për të hyrë në Shqipëri e më keq akoma, për të kryer një mision të tillë tepër të rrezikshëm. Por, Reona Peterson, ishte e vendosur. Ajo qe e gatëshme të bënte çdo lloj sakrifice për realizimin e misionit të saj. Në verën e vitit 1973, me ndërhyrjen e një të afërmi, anëtar i një grupi maoist nga Suedia, ajo dhe shoqja e saj e ngushtë, Evey Muggleton arritën t'i  bashkohen një grupi të rinjsh marksistë-leniniste francezë, të cilët, në bashkëpunim me Albturizm-in do të bënin një udhëtim dy javor në Shqipëri. Të dy shoqet, fshehën në një çantë me fund të dyfishtë, 50 bibla të botuara në format të vogël, në gjuhën shqipe. Për fat, gjatë hyrjes në kufi, mundën t'u shpëtojnë kontrolleve në doganën shqiptare duke kaluar mrekullisht  thesarin e tyre të çmuar. 

     Qysh në ditët e para të qendrimit në Tiranë, kudo që shkuan, në stolat e parkut  përballë  Hotel Dajtit, në shkallët e Pallatit të Kulturës, në parmakët e xhamisë së Et'hem Beut, ato  harronin padashje, nga një egzemplar të Biblës.Çdo gjë dukej se po shkonte për mrekulli, gjer atë ditë kur, mbas një nate të kaluar në Hotel Adriatik të Durresit, ndodhi e papritura. Reona Peterson, tregon: 1) 

    Atë natë nuk mbylla dot sy nga ca dhembje të forta në stomak. Në mëngjez u binda se  nuk isha në gjendje të shkoja në eskursionin dy ditor që ish organizuar për të vizituar  Beratin e Sarandën. Megjithatë, mendova të prisja dhe pak, me shpresën se ndofta  përmirësohesha. Por, për fat të keq, spazmat më filluan përsëri. Atëhere, shoqja ime Evey,  shkoi tek përgjegjsja e grupit e i tha se do të ish  më mirë  që  unë të qendroja në hotel. 

    Në orën tetë grupi u nis, ndërsa unë u përpoqa të flija pakëz, për të plotësuar kështu  kohën e humbur të gjumit. Aty, rreth mesditës, dëgjova një trokitje në portë. Ashtu, e  përgjumur  siç  isha, me gjysëm zeri u përgjegja : Hyrë !. Në dhomë u fut një burrë, i cili  me një frengjishte të keqe, më tha se duhej të ngrihesha nga shtrati e të vija me të. Të  shkoja me të ?! ... I thashë se isha semurë e s'mundja. Ai, përsëriti prerë se më priste  jashtë, deri sa të vishesha e t'a ndiqja pas. Nuk kundërshtova. Vesha fustanin, këpucet e  dola. Duke ecur përgjatë korridorit, u përpoqa të merrja me mend se ç'mund të kish ndodhur, por qe e pa pamundur. Burri u ndal para portës 201 e më tha të futesha brenda.

     Dhoma qe e errët, me perde të mbyllura, mbushur plot tym duhani. Brenda saj  ndodheshin pesë vetë. Dikush më zgjati një karrige e më ftoi të ulesha.  Siç mësova më pas,  

__________________________________________________  ______________________

1)  Reona Peterson " Et s'il fallait mourrir". Lausanne. 1976 

                                                                   - 2 -

një prej tyre qe përkthyes, tjetri përfaqësues i Albturizmit e  tre të tjerët, të  ministrisë së Puneve të Brendëshme në Tiranë. Hetimi filloi me pyetjet e njohura: emri, mbiemri,  kombësia, profesioni ...

     Pastaj, një burrë thinjosh, i cili me sa  dukej qe shefi i grupit, nxorri nga çanta e  vendosi mbi tavolinë një egzemplar të Biblës. Përkthyesi, më pyeti, në se e njihja atë  libër. I thashë se një të tillë e kisha parë por nuk qe i imi. Atëhere, shefi, qetësisht, m'u  përgjegj: Zonjushë! Eshtë e kotë t'a mohoni. Ky është libri juaj!. Kundërshtova kategorikisht. Atëhere, ai nuk e përmbajti dot vehten e bërtiti: Ne, nuk do të lejojmë të luani teatër me ne! Sepse kemi prova që ky libër është i juaji... Më pas, duke parë se unë vetëm heshtja, ai ndryshoi taktikë. Më sugjeroi se, nëqoftëse do të tregohesha e  sinqertë, s'do kisha asnjë  pasojë e do të më linin të lirë. 

    Gjatë hetimeve, ata ishin të interesuar të dinin sidomos, se nga vinin këto lloj librash,  ku botoheshin e si kishin hyrë në Shqipëri. Me ato pyetje të tërthorta, ata mendonin se do bija në kurth. Por, unë bëja gjithmonë të paditurën e u shmangesha pyetjeve provokuese. Atehere, shefi nuk duroi por, i nevrikosur, i ra me grusht tavolinës, duke bërtitur përsëri: Mashtruese! Gënjeshtare! Nuk flisni, hë?! Atëhere, këtu do t'i u mbajmë! Mos t'i u shkojë mendja, se do të dilni nga kjo dhomë, pa treguar...  

      Orët kalonin e mezi mbahesha në kembë. Dy prej hetuesve dolën. Ndofta për të  ngrenë  diçka. Pasi ata u kthyen, dolën tre të tjerët. Hetimi rifilloi. Pse kisha ardhur në Shqipëri? Kush më kish dërguar me mision? A e dija se Bibla aty ishte e ndaluar? Se  Shqipëria qe vendi i vetëm ateist në botë?... Dikush  trokiti në portë. Në dhomë hyri një  fotograf ngarkuar me ca aparate e blica jashtë  mode. Duke  iu  bindur urdhërave, ai më fotografoi ulur, duke ecur, përballë  e në profil. Pas ikjes së fotografit, dera u hap përsëri e dikush futi brenda dy burra të veshur keq, të ndrojtur e të frikësuar. Pasi shkëmbeu ca fjalë me ta, shefi i pyeti duke treguar diçka në drejtimin tim. Ata pohuan duke aprovuar me kokë. Atëhere, ai më pyeti, në se i njihja ata persona. Kur i'u përgjegja në mënyrë mohuese, ai shpërtheu përsëri: E pa cipë ! Këta janë dëshmitarët e krimit  tuaj !  Ju  do  të  dënoheni, pikërisht, mbi bazen e deponimeve të tyre...  

     Ndërkohë, kish renë mbremja e të gjithë po jepnin shënja lodhjeje. Një nga hetuesit  porositi të më sillnin një gotë ujë. Shefi u afrua përsëri pranë meje dhe pyeti në se i kisha prindërit gjallë. Ju përgjegja se po. Atëhere, ai bërtiti përsëri: Mirë, pra! Dijeni! Ju, s'keni për t'i parë kurrë më, ata !... Sepse, ju jeni armike e Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë. E,  tek ne,  njerëz si ju, pushkatohen ! Nesër, në orën nentë, do vijme përsëri...  

    Kuptova që e kish me gjithë mend, por nuk e shfaqa tronditjen.  Shefi vazhdoi përsëri: E  morre vesh, ç'të thashë?!. Mblodha  vehten e i'u përgjegja: Po, zotëri! Ju thatë se, nesër, do të vini për të më pushkatuar!... Heshtje. Askush nuk foli. Qe ora një e mengjezit. Kisha kaluar plot 13 orë pa venë gjë në gojë. Aty, në një dhomë të vogël me ajër mbytes, e terrorizuar nga pesë burra të panjohur. Më  pas, më çuan në dhomën  time e aty, para  syve të mi, kontrolluan çdo gjë me imtesi. Hoqën çarçafët e krevatit, këllëfët e jastëkeve, sirtarët e komodinës, shqyen astarin e çantës dhe nxorrën që andej gjithë biblat  që  gjetën  brenda. Mbasi mbaruan punë, para se  të delnin nga dhoma, shefi me tha: Ne, e dimë që ju jeni agjente e Vatikanit, por këtë dëshirojmë t'a dëgjojmë nga vetë goja jote... Pra, mendohu mirë. Nesër do të vijmë përsëri. Nuk hapa gojë. Përse  më  akuzonin si agjente? Unë s'kisha asnjë lidhje me Vatikanin ... 

     Kalova  një  natë  plot  endërra të këqija. Në  orën 9  të  mëngjezit  më çuan përsëri në dhomën 201. Çuditërisht, atë mengjez, shefi kish ndërruar mend rreth qenjes  sime si agjente e Vatikanit. Ai më paraqiti një variant tjetër akuze: Ne e dinim qysh në fillim që ju  nuk jeni agjente e Vatikanit. Në fakt, ju  punoni  për një  tjetër  shërbim  të  huaj,  i  cili  ju  ka  ngarkuar  të  mblidhni informata sekrete për vendin tonë. 

     Ai "arsyetim", m'u duk aq qesharak, sa që  mblodha buzët me përçmim e ironi. Shefit  nuk i shpëtoi reagimi im e m'u drejtua plot nervozizëm: Në se nuk  do  tregoni të vërteten, atëhere do t'ju dënojmë me burgim të përjetshëm !. Një drithmë m'a përshkoi trupin nga  këmbët gjer te koka. Burgim të përjetshëm? Në Shqipëri?! Oh, jo!... Do preferoja më mirë të më pushkatonin ...

       Të nesërmen në mesditë, fill mbas kthimit të grupit nga eskursioni dy ditor, më  urdhëruan  të  zbrisja në hollin e hotelit. Aty  qe vendosur një tavolinë e madhe, ku kishin  zenë vend hetuesit e mi, përkthyesi shqiptar si edhe një person tjetër, i cili u prezantua si Prokurori i Përgjithshëm i Shqipërisë. Përballë, rradhitur në formë gjysëm rrethi, qenë  ulur nëpër karrige gjithë pjestaret e grupit, e para tyre, në qendër, zumë vend unë e shoqja ime, Evey.

    Së  pari, e mori fjalën prokurori i cili, me një pamje  tepër  serioze e solemne,  shprehu  pakënaqesinë që, pikërisht mes një grupi të huajsh që vendi i tij i konsideronte " miq", kishin penetruar dy " kriminele", të cilat kryenin veprimtari spiunazhi në dëm të  Shqipërisë Socialiste. Në fund të fjalimit,  prokurori  urdhëroi: Dy kriminelet  të ngrihen  në kembë!. I'u bindëm menjëherë  urdhërit. Ai nisi të lexojë akt-akuzën. Në të thuhej se, ne kishim kaluar ilegalisht në Shqipëri botime fetare dhe i kishim shpërndarë ato në mjedise publike, duke kryer kështu një krim të rendë.

     Në fund, prokurori na u drejtua me këto fjalë: Jemi menduar gjatë për të vendosur mbi  masën e denimit. Sipas provave që ne disponojmë, ju jeni plotësisht fajtore dhe meritoni burgim. Por, duke marrë parsysh moshën tuaj të re, kemi vendosur t'i u lëshojmë. Qysh nga ky çast ju konsideroheni " persona non grata" e, brenda 12 orëve, duhet  të largoheni  nga territori i vendit.

    Mbas gjysëm ore, së bashku me Eveyn, na hipën në një makinë policie dhe na nisën drejt kufirit shqiptar... 



Diplomat ne Tirane...  1) 



      Në fillim të viteve '70, në Tiranë midis 15 ambasadave të  huaja vetëm tre prej tyre  përfaqësonin vendet perëndimore, ose siç quheshin ndryshe vendet  borgjezo - kapitaliste. Ato ishin ambasadat e Francës, Italisë e Turqisë. Ambasada më e madhe në kryeqytet qe  __________________________________________________  _____________________

1) Sipas librit të Emile Guinard "Inoubliable Albanie "( E paharruara Shqipëri ). Editons Godefroy de Bouillon.1966 

                                                                               - 3 -                                              

 ajo e Republikës Popullore të Kinës e cila kish një personel me mbi 50 vetë. Në të, bënin  pjesë, së pari, ambasadori, i cili qe një prej veteranëve të Marshimit të Madh, 20 diplomatë e, pjesa tjetër, specialistë që mbulonin fusha të ndryshme si, ato të ndihmave, livrimit të tyre, ndërtimit të objekteve industriale, ushtarake, bujqësore etj. 

     Ndryshe nga ambasadat e tjera vetëm ambasada kineze, ( që i ngjante një kështjelle të vërtetë mes Tiranës ), gëzonte besimin dhe simpatinë e autoriteteve. Por, krahas saj, edhe ajo e vietnamezëve qe disi e respektuar për shkak të luftës që populli i saj bënte kundër imperialistëve amerikanë. Të tjerat, kapitaliste a socialiste, ishin gjithmonë të dyshimta e, funksionarët e tyre survejoheshin e ndiqeshin hap pas hapi nga policia sekrete. 

    Disi më të qetë, mes luleve e gjelbërimit, ishin ndofta italianët. Ata qenë instaluar në territorin e ish përfaqësisë së dikurëshme amerikane. Ndërsa, rekordin e dëbimeve për  veprimtari të dyshimtë, e mbante sidomos përfaqësia tregtare bullgare. Pothuajse çdo tre muaj, një nga punonjësit e saj, sipas autoriteteve shqiptare, kapej me presh në duar dhe konsiderohej  persona non grata, nenë akuzën se zhvillonte veprimtari agjenturore në dobi të shërbimeve sekrete sovjetike. 

      Edhe marrëdhenjet me polakët qenë tepër të acaruara, jo vetëm për shkak se ishin revizionistë, por dhe pse ambasadori shqiptar në Varshavë qe dëbuar nga autoritetet polake për ndërhyrje në punët e brendëshme të atij vendi. Ndërsa ambasada kubane, shihej me sy të keq për shkak të flirtit të Fidel Kastros me sovjetikët. Pak më të privilegjuar  ishin, në një farë mase, ambasadat e vendeve arabe e, deri diku, edhe ajo e Rumanisë.

     Herë pas here me diplomatët ndodhnin incidente të ndryshme. Me sa dukej ato u  sillnin autoriteteve një kënaqësi të veçantë. Por, një herë, plasi një skandal i madh për vetë  shqiptarët. Kjo ndodhi, pas dëbimit të diplomatëve  të ambasades së Ganës e mbylljes së  përfaqësisë së tyre për shtatë-tetë muaj. Misteri i atij incidenti doli në dritë më pas. Një vajzë e re tiranase që shërbente në atë ambasadë si pastruese, kish renë papritur shtatëzanë e, kur kish ardhur momenti i lindjes, mamitë e maternitetit qenë shtangur kur mbi duar u kish renë një goxha vogëlush i ngjyrës së ... zezë. 

    Ndërsa, ambasada çekosllovake, pat përjetuar një dramë të rendë. Atasheu i saj tregëtar, ia kish hequr vehtes me plumb në kokë, gjë e cila sipas disa zërave, kish ndodhur për shkak të një depresioni nervor. Por, sikur të mos mjaftonte kjo, në ambasadën e Turqisë, sekretari i tretë qe hedhur nga dritarja, edhe ai për shkaqe neuro-psikike. Në vorbullën e një realiteti të tillë, kuptohet se, të ishe aso kohe diplomat në Tiranë,  nuk qe aspak diçka e kendëshme, interesante apo euforike.

     Me përjashtim të kinezëve, pothuajse gjithë diplomatët e tjerë të huaj, konsideroheshin  si armiq të Shqipërisë. Por, ajo çka ishte revoltuese dhe më e bezdisëshme, qe prania e  përherëshme e agjenteve të policisë sekrete, të cilët  i ndiqnin pas, kudo që shkonin.

     Puntorët tanë shqiptarë të shërbimit -tregon Emile Guinard 1), ish-zv/konsull i Francës gjatë viteve 1966-1970 - ishin  të gjithë të caktuar nga Sigurimi. Ne e dinim fare mirë që, bie fjala, kopshtari ynë shqiptar qe agjent i tyre. Ai, për çdo vit, merrte nga një palë këpucë të reja në komisariatin e policisë aty  pranë.  ( ... ) Çdo  muaj, në shtëpitë  tona, vinte një teknik i PTT-së i cili ndërronte kufjet e telefonave e, po për çdo muaj, ne 

__________________________________________________  ______________________

1) Emile GUINARD,  zv - konsull i Francës në Shqipëri gjatë viteve 1966 - 1970. Doktor në gjuhësi, i diplomuar për gjuhën shqipe në Institutin Kombëtar të Gjuhëve Orientale në Paris. ( Shenim i autorit )   

                                                           - 4 -

    shkonim për t'u qethur te berberi i Hotel Dajtit, një agjent i njohur i policisë sekrete shqiptare.Gjatë stinës së nxehtë të verës, për familjet e diplomatëve të vetmet zbavitje qenë ditët e kaluara në plazhin dhe hotelin Adriatik të Durrësit. Por, edhe  aty,  nuk  gjenim  qetësi. Në shëtitjet buzë detit, nenë rrezet e diellit, në banjat në det apo në restorant, ne ishim  vazhdimisht të survejuar nga civilë që mbanin syze të errëta. Gjatë ditës, ata zakonisht  benin plazh pranë nesh, kurse drekave e darkave hanin në heshtje, ulur përballë  tavolinës sonë në restorant.

    " Mbrojtja" jonë, ai gjurmim i vazhdueshëm e këmbë pas këmbe, ishte me të vërtetë i " shkëlqyer" ! ( Por, njëkohësisht edhe aq i  bezdisshëm, stresues e revoltues sa që, pjesa më  e madhe e diplomatëve, kishin hequr dorë përfundimisht të dilnin nga shtëpitë e tyre, qoftë edhe për të bërë ndonjë shëtitje të  vogël, sepse, gjithmonë ata do të kishin nga pas ndonjë prej tyre.Kjo gjë, qe bërë aq rutinë, sa që ish kthyer në një mënyrë jetese të cilën e kishim pranuar pa asnjë kundërshtim ).  

     Një ditë  - vazhdon tregimin e tij, Emile Guinard -  provova të dal në këmbë duke  tentuar të humbisja mes turmës. Kështu, shpresoja se do mund t'u shpëtoja gjurmuesve të mi të zakonshëm.Por, pa bërë as dhjetë hapa, ndjeva se dikush më ndiqte pas. Pra, qe e kotë të vazhdoja. Bëra një kthesë 180  gradëshe e mbrrita përsëri në shtëpi. Ndërsa, një herë tjetër, ndërsa po vizitonim një muze, i dhurova drejtorit të tij një libër historik me ilustrime, thjesht në shenjë mirënjohje për mirësjelljen dhe shpjegimet e tij interesante e të hollësishme.

    Drejtori e pranoi dhuratën me ndrojtje e duke parë rrotull me frikë. Mbas vizitës, sa bemë pak hapa drejt daljes se muzeut, me bisht të syrit  vura ré se njeriu i Sigurimit  që na ndiqte, ia rrembeu librin nga dora duke e shfletuar me kujdes. ( Me shpresën se mos gjente mes fletëve të tij, ndonjë mesazh sekret, të cilin unë mund t'i a kisha futur brenda ). Kur e  pashë atë skenë, më erdhi vërtet për të vjellë. 

  ... Kur kujtoj e krahësoj jetën prej diplomati në Tiranë,  me atë  të homologut tonë në Paris, ambasadorit shqiptar Javer Malo, nuk  gjej asnjë pikë të përbashkët mes kushteve të jetesës në dy vendet respektive. Zoti Javer Malo, frekuentonte pa pengesën më të vogël, gjithë familjet e politikanëve, sindikalistëve  apo njerëzve të artit e kulturës që e ftonin. 

     Ai, mori pjesë në krijimin e shoqatës së miqësisë franko-shqiptare, në  kremtimin e 50 -vjetorit të MauriceThorez -it, në Kongresin e XII-të Partisë Komuniste Franceze  si dhe,  në shumë raste, ndiqte nga afër vizitat e presidentit Charles de Gaulle në provinca të ndryshme të Francës. Ai, vizitonte gjithashtu disa herë në vit e pa më të voglën pengesë, bashkëpatriotët e tij emigrantë në Saint-Etienne, Marseille, Strasbourg etj. Ndërsa ne nuk na u dha leje kurrë, të takonim të paktën një herë në vit, pesë a gjashtë gra vejushe me orgjinë franceze, të cilat banonin në Shqipëri... 

    Pra, të ishe diplomat në Tiranë, do të thoshte të bëje një punë aspak të kendëshme, të  vështirë e, bile edhe me risk të madh. Incidentet me Sigurimin ishin të shpeshta e brutale. Atasheu ynë ushtarak,  një kolonel francez, i cili vinte zakonisht në ambasadën tonë në Tiranë dy-tri herë në vit, u arrestua nga policia e pastaj iu dorëzua ambasadorit  tonë, me  kusht që  të largohej nga territori shqiptar brenda 24 orëve si " persona  non grata". 

    Ai kish dalë shëtitje nëpër rruget e kryeqytetit, duke mbajtur në krahë një aparat  fotografik me një goxha objektiv e kish marrë foto pa çarë kokën, andej e këndej, që nga ministritë në qendër të Tiranës e gjer tek " blloku "  i udhëheqjes  pranë KQ të PPSH. Kaq kish mjaftuar që ai të kapej nga agjentët civilë të Sigurimit, të arrestohej në vend, të  cilësohej  spiun e të shpallej person i padëshiruar... 



Vdekja e ambasadorit francez ....  

      Ngjarja kish ndodhur krejt papritur...

     Një mbremje tetori, në orën 6, gruaja e ambasadorit, zonja Pinauldt, më morri në telefon e shqetësuar dhe më tha të telefonoja urgjentisht në  poliklinikën e Tiranës sepse i shoqi s'e ndjente vehten mirë. Telefonova në çast e, mjeku i rojes më siguroi se do vinte menjeherë. Por, megjithëse kaluan 20 minuta, ai s'po dukej. Ndërkohë, gjendja e ambasadorit po rëndohej edhe më tepër. Atëhere telefonova përsëri në poliklinikë e pyeta për arsyen e vonesës. 

   Dikush nga urgjenca më shpjegoi se, për raste kërkesash nga personeli i ambasadave,  mjeku mund t'a kryente vizitën vetëm me urdhër të zyrës së Shërbimit të Protokollit në  ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtëme. Më hypën nervat nga ajo logjikë  idiote dhe i shpjegova  personit matanë receptorit se, nuk ish fjala thjesht për një vizitë mjekësore po për një rast tepër urgjent. Megjithatë, s'e zgjata, i hipa shpejt makinës e mbrrita me një frymë në ministri, e cila nuk ndodhej më  tepër se 2 km. larg rezidencës sonë. 

   Për fat të mirë, aty  munda  të  gjej, fare  rastësisht, një  nga  punonjësit  e Shërbimit  të Protokollit, të  cilit i shpjegova se ambasadori qe në gjënde shumë të rendë e se nuk  dija  si t'a shpjegoja qendrimin e pakuptueshëm e aspak human të mjekëve të urgjencës në poliklinikën qendrore. Punonjësi i ministrisë më tha se për këtë problem, " do mbante shënim" e se do të jepte menjëherë porosi që të dërgonin urgjentisht një mjek.

    I lehtësuar nga premtimi, me të mbrritur në ambasadë, shkova e i dhashë zemër zonjës Pinauldt e cila priste e alarmuar e plot ankth mbi krye e të shoqit që lëngonte i shtrirë  mbi shtrat, i zbehtë e pothuajse pa ndjenja. Ndenja pranë saj, duke i thënë herë pas here fjalë inkurajuese, me sigurinë se mjeku duhej të qe tashmë në rrugë e sipër. Por, minutat kalonin dhe përsëri më hypi dyshimi e frika se, edhe kësaj rradhe, ardhja e tij mund të zvarritej. Atëhere, mendova se do të ish mirë që, ndërkohë të shkoja për të kërkuar ndihmë te një mjek shqiptar që banonte fare afër ambasadës.

     U ngrita e, brenda dy minuatave, u gjenda në shtëpinë e tij. I  thashë që, ambasadori  ish në gjendje shumë të rendë e se, ndofta, qe goditur në zemër nga një infraktus. Ai ish  duke vdekur, ndërkohë që, mjeku i urgjencës që prisnim, nuk po vinte endé. Fqinji ynë, më  dha një përgjigjje, e cila më shtangu në vend e që s'doja t'a besoja. I qetë e prerë, ai më  shpjegoi se " s'mund t'i vinte në ndihmë zotit amabasador, sepse edhe vetë nuk e ndjente vehten mirë, e se në ato momente e kishte tensionin 17".

    I'u luta, duke i thënë se, mund t'a çoja në ambasadë me makinën  time për disa sekonda  e, kjo nuk do t'i shkaktonte asnjë lodhje. Por, përsëri ai refuzoi duke u justifikuar e duke  më lenë të kuptoj se, pa urdhër nga lart e pa qenë i shoqëruar nga një person i autorizuar  nga organet e Partisë, nuk mund të hynte në një amabasadë të huaj. E vetmja gjë që ai sugjeroi, ishte rekomandimi që më dha për t'i bërë të sëmurit dy gjëlpëra me kamfor, e pastaj të prisja mjekun e autorizuar për vizita mjekësore në ambasadat  e huaja...

    Kur u ktheva në rezidencë, gjendja e zotit Pinauldt ish pa shpresë. Rojet franceze po i  bënin frymëmarrje artificiale, ndërkohë që sekretari i parë i ambasadës qe nisur vetë në poliklinikë për të kërkuar mjekun. I çoroditur, vrapova te telefoni e kërkova disa herë  rradhaz ndihmë në Zyrën eProtokollit. Por, që andej më jepnin po të njejtën përgjigjje: Mjeku është nisur. Tani është duke mbërritur... 

    Më në fund, mbas 45 minutash, në portën e jashtme të rezidencës u paraqitën dy mjekë të cilët nxituan për në dhomën e të sëmurit. Por, tashmë, qe tepër vonë. Ambasadori kish vdekur. Në orën 9 të darkës, mbrriti edhe mjeku" zyrtar" i autorizuar për Trupin  Diplomatik i cili arriti të konstatonte veçse...vdekjen. Ndërkohë ne e kishim humbur fare. Të gjithë ishim të shokuar e të tmerruar. Jo vetëm nga ajo humbje e rendë dhe tragjike, por në menyrë të veçantë, nga vonesa skandaloze e mjekëve, si dhe nga qendrimet absurde e të papërgjegjeshme të autoriteteve shqiptare. 

   Të nesërmen, trupin pa jetë të ambasadorit e vendosëm në sallën kryesore të rezidencës, ku gjithë trupi diplomatik i akredituar në Tiranë, ( i cili tashmë qe në dijeni për zhvillimin e ngjarjes e qëndrimin cinik të autoriteteve), erdhi për të bërë homazhe dhe ngushëllimet e rastit. Pas tyre, erdhën mbi 20 zyrtarë të lartë shqiptarë, të cilët u përulën në heshtje para arkivolit duke shprehur " keqardhjen" e tyre të thellë. Njeri prej tyre, z. R.Malile, u afrua  pranë zonjës Pinauldt e i tha me zë të ulët: Më besoni, zonjë, unë kam humbur një mik të vërtetë!, ndërsa z.M.Treska, i cili aso kohe drejtonte Komitetin  Shqiptar për Marrëdhenje Kulturore me Botën e Jashtme, u shpreh: Zoti Pinauldt ishte ambasador i vërtetë i francezëve në vendin tonë .

     Më 4 nentor, në orën 14:00, arkivoli me trupin e të ndjerit doli nga rezidenca  i  shoqëruar nga një  kortezh i gjatë me më se 50 vetura nga gjithë personelet  e ambasadave  që ndodheshin në Tiranë. Me atë rast, qarkullimi i automjeteve, qe bllokuar gjer në dalje  të qytetit. Me të mbrritur në sallën e aeroportit të Rinasit, fëmijët e diplomatëve francezë  vunë tufa me lule mbi arkivolin e mbuluar me cohë mendafshi të zezë me bordura të praruara. Një togë ushtarësh shqiptarë bente roje nderi. Ndërsa dëgjoheshin tingujt e Marshit Funebër të Chopin -it,  zonja Pinauldt  e mbytur në lotë, gjeti  kurajon e fuqinë të thosh dy fjalë falënderimi për të pranishmit e shumtë. 

     Në orën 16:00, avioni special  francez i ardhur posaçërisht nga Parisi, u ngrit nga pista e Rinasit me zonjën Pinauldt e arkivolin e të ndjerit në bord, ndërkohë që ne, me  sytë plot lotë, morrëm rrugën e kthimit drejt Tiranës. Pjesa më e madhe e ambasadave në kryeqytetin shqiptar, me atë rast ngritën flamujtë në gjysëm shtize, ndërkohë që shumë  diplomatë, shprehën revoltën dhe përçmimin e tyre për qendrimin cinik e aspak human të regjimit, i cili pa kokëçarje e në indiferencë të plotë, kish lenë të vdiste pa asnjë ndihmë  mjekësore, një diplomat 52 vjeçar.

       Një mik të vërtetë të shqiptarëve! 

       Njeri që kish harxhuar shumë energji e aftësi për të forcuar bashkëpunimin franko - shqiptar... 1)

----------


## Brari

Kallmet ... shume interesante keto  tregime origjinale..

Te lumte..


Diplomati thote mes tjerash:

"... Kur kujtoj e krahësoj jetën prej diplomati në Tiranë, me atë të homologut tonë në Paris, ambasadorit shqiptar Javer Malo, nuk gjej asnjë pikë të përbashkët mes kushteve të jetesës në dy vendet respektive. Zoti Javer Malo, frekuentonte pa pengesën më të vogël, gjithë familjet e politikanëve, sindikalistëve apo njerëzve të artit e kulturës që e ftonin. 

Ai, mori pjesë në krijimin e shoqatës së miqësisë franko-shqiptare, në kremtimin e 50 -vjetorit të MauriceThorez -it, në Kongresin e XII-të Partisë Komuniste Franceze si dhe, në shumë raste, ndiqte nga afër vizitat e presidentit Charles de Gaulle në provinca të ndryshme të Francës. Ai, vizitonte gjithashtu disa herë në vit e pa më të voglën pengesë, bashkëpatriotët e tij emigrantë në Saint-Etienne, Marseille, Strasbourg etj. 

Ndërsa ne nuk na u dha leje kurrë, të takonim të paktën një herë në vit, pesë a gjashtë gra vejushe me orgjinë franceze, të cilat banonin në Shqipëri... "



Cudi e madhe...

Po pse diplomati  nuk protestonte  qe ti takoje ato te mjera plaka franceze qe dergjeshin ne Shqiperine e enverit?

Sa mire u jepnin vize bllokmeneve per France e Europe ..qe ishin vete autoret  e asaj sketerre qe pershkruan  diplomati..

Edhe diplomatet italiane nuk shkuan kurre ti takojne ato plakat italiane te syrgjynosura ne Shqiperine staliniste.

E megjithate po ne stallen e bllokmeneve i gjeten me vone ambasadat perendimore sekretaret, perkthyesit  e miqte e tyre ne kohen mbas 1990-tes.
Po ata..klyshet e bllokut  ishin dhe ndermjetsit ne tregetine e ndyre te vizave qe bene kto 10 vjet diplomatet perendimore  me qytetarin e mjere shqiptar..



Oportunista te qelbur..
Jane pajtuar me ate kafaz mesjetar stalinist. Turp.


ja cfare ndodhte ne Shqiperi larg syve te Europes e cila ja hapte dyert bllokmeneve dhe kelishve te tyre..

------------------
gazeta shqiptare..

DOSSIER II 

Dëshmia e 68-vjeçarit Tanush Kaso, mbi vuajtjet e të dënuarëve politikë në kampet e burgjet e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës. Ja ata që mbetën të vdekur në atë ferr 

"Ja tmerret e të burgosurve në Fushë-Krujë, Elbasan e Spaç" 
Në Shqipëri janë burgosur për motive politike 26.768 burra dhe 7367 gra. Nga këta janë ekzekutuar 5037 burra dhe 450 gra. Ndër këta persona, 998 burra dhe 7 gra kanë vdekur gjatë kohës së hetuesisë dhe nëpër burgje. Përveç këtyre të burgosurve, gjatë asaj periudhe janë internuar edhe 48.217 burra dhe 10.792 gra, nga të cilët 7022 prej tyre kanë vdekur në kampet e internimit" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrim i të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, nëpërmjet dëshmisë së 68-vjeçarit Tanush Kaso, i cili ka vuajtur për më shumë se dhjetë vjet në burgjet e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, u njohëm me jetën e vështirë që bënin asokohe të dënuarit politikë në kampet e Laçit dhe të Fushë-Krujës, ku në fillimin e viteve '60-të, kishte filluar ndërtimi i Uzinës së Superfosfatit dhe Fabrikës së Çimentos. Sipas dëshmisë së Kasos, në ato dy kampe ashtu si edhe në kampet e tjera që ishin hapur pothuajse në çdo skaj të Shqipërisë, kushtet ishin nga më çnjerzoret dhe shumë nga të burgosurit nga që nuk i duronin dot ato, tentonin të arratiseshin apo të hidheshin në drejtim të telave me gjëmba të rrethimit, ku i sharronte automatiku i rojeve. Gjatë asaj periudhe në kampin e Laçit, tentuan të arratiseshin disa të burgosur dhe tre prej tyre, si Mark Cufi, Naum Kondakçi dhe Eqerem Zeko, u vranë nga rojet e kampit teksa kishin dalë jashtë rrethimit. Po kështu në atë kamp vdiqën apo u gjymtuan edhe shumë të burgosur të tjerë nga kushtet e këqia. Tentativa për t'u arratisur pati edhe në kampin tjetër të Fushë-Krujës, siç ishte rasti i Ylli Tabakut dhe Maksut Xhomakës, të cilët pasi dolën jashtë rrethimit, më pas u kapën dhe u torturuan në mënyrën më barbare duke u dënuar përsëri.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Arratisja e dy të burgosurve në Fushë-Krujë
Nisur nga kushtet çnjerzore në të cilat ndodheshin të burgosurit politikë në kampet e punës së detyruar që regjimi komunist i kishte hapur pothuaj në çdo skaj të Shqipërisë, shumë prej tyre nuk i duronin dot ato vuajtje dhe tentonin që të arratiseshin që andej apo t'i jepnin fund jetës duke u hedhur në telat e rrethimit të kampit ku i sharronte automatiku i rojve ushtarake. Edhe në kampin e Fabrikës së Çimentos në Fushë-Krujë, ngjarje të tilla ishin më se të zakonshme. Lidhur me këto, Tanush Kaso dëshmon: "Një nga ngjarjet më të bujshme në Kampin e Fushë-Krujës, ishte arratisja spektakolare e Ylli Tabakut nga Tirana dhe Maksut Xhomakës nga Margëlliçi i Çamërisë. Kishte disa ditë që ata rrinin bashkë dhe silleshin rrotull kantierit, sidomos aty ku shkarkoheshin makinat me tulla e materiale të tjera ndërtimi. Ata si duket studionin dhe përgatisnin planin e arratisjes nga ferri. Ajo gjë ishte një ndërrmarje e guximëshme, që mund ta paguaje me jetën. Kisha vënë re se Ylli, si romantik që ishte, ato ditë këndonte herë pas here një këngë të muzikës së lehtë, e cila nuk kishte shumë kohë që kishte dalë, me refrenin "Harro, gjithmonë harro" Dhe ja një ditë, papritmas, ndërsa të gjithë ishin shpërndarë nëpër frontet e punës, një makinë me rimorkio iu vërsul me shpejtësi portës së madhe, të cilën e shqeu dhe e kaloi pa vështirësi. Rojet për një çast u befasuan dhe u hutuan: pastaj ata derdhën breshëri të gjata automatiku e mitrolozësh në drejtim të makinë e cila dukej se ishte pa shofer, mbasi që të dy të burgosurit kishin ulur kokat. Treqind metra më tej, në kthesën e parë, makina u batua, për shkak se rimorkio kishte mbetur frenato.Të dy djemtë më pas zbritën nga makina dhe u larguan me vrap në drejtim të kodrave . Ndërkaq, një numër i madh ushtarësh, policësh e civilësh, u vu në në ndjekje të tyre. Të burgosurit kishin lënë punën dhe ishin ngjitur nëpër skela, duke vështruar zhvillimin e ngjarjes. Nga aty ku ishim ne pamë se shokët tanë u larguan përtej kodrave, por pa kaluar as tre çerek ore, vume re se nga majat e kodrave po zbrisnin një numër i madh njerzish. Kuptohej se ata ishin kapur. Dhe s'mund të ndodhte ndryshe. Kur u afruan, pamë se i kishin lidhur me tela dhe vazhdonin t'i qëllonin me grushta e me shqelma, në ecje e sipër, duke i shoqëruar edhe me sharje e fyerje. I sollën brenda në kamp, ku puna ndërkaq ishte ndërprerë. U bë apeli i përgjithshëm dhe ata të dy, Yllin dhe Babaushin, (siç e thërrisnin Maksutin) i lidhën me tel mbas shtyllave dhe vazhduan t'i rrahin dhe t'i pështyjnë. Ai që godiste e shfrynte më shumë në drejtim të tyre, ishte Komisari, Besnik Çomo, një cinik i pështirë. Yllit i ra të fikët. E tërhoqën zvarrë dhe e futën në birucë. Babushi ende qëndronte dhe sharjeve të kapterrave, iu përgjigjej me sharje nga më ordineret. Ishte bërë si i çmëndur. Pastaj e çuan edhe atë në birucë. Mbas një muaj e nxorrën në gjyq dhe e ridënuan, por ajo që nuk mund të harrohet lehtë, ishte shpirti i sakrificës që treguan për ta shokët e tyre dhe sidomos të dënuarit ordinerë që shkonin fshehurazi nga rojet, madje duke rrezikuar dhe jetën dhe iu fusnin tek biruca ushqime, vitamina dhe cigare", kujton 68-vjeçari Tanush Kaso, lidhur me tentativën për arratisje të dy bashkëvujatësve të tij, Ylli Tabakut dhe Maksut Xhomakës, në kampin e Fabrikës së Çimentos të Fushë-Krujës, në vitin 1966.

Në Kampin e Elbasanit
Përveç kampeve të Uzinës së Superfosfatit në Laç dhe atij të Fabrikës së Çimentos në Fushë-Krujë, në fundin e viteve '60-të, regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës kishte hapur dhe një kamp tjetër për të burgosurit politikë në periferi të qytetit të Elbasanit, ku punohej për ndërtimin e Fabrikës së Çimentos nga specialistët kinezë dhe "skllevërve të shtetit" shqiptar. Lidhur me ngjarjet në atë kamp, Tanush Kaso dëshmon: "Aty në atë kamp në atë kohë ishim rreth 1000 të burgosur politikë dhe ndërtesat e kampit, të cilat përbëheshin nga disa barraka dërrase, ishin ngritur fare pranë kantierit të punës. Ato ishin të vendosura fare pranë njera-tjetrës, duke krijuar në mes një oborr në formë drejtkëndëshi. Si kampi ashtu dhe vëndi i punës ishin të rrethuar me një gardh të lartë teli me gjëmba e trupëroje të shumta. Ai rrethim kontrollohej herë pas here për sigurinë e tij nga oficerët dhe komandanti i kampit. Familjet e të burgosurve nuk e kishin të lehtë që të arrinin atje, mbasi duhej të bënin disa kilometra rrugë në këmbë në mes shkurresh dhe gëmushash, nëpër baltë dhe me kalime kanalesh dhe pengesa të tjera. Nga ana e komandës herë pas here bëheshin kontrolle për libra e sende të ndaluara. Nga një herë shfaqeshin filma të kontrolluar me autokinemanë që vinte nga Elbasani. Punimet aty drejtoheshin nga specialistë kinezë dhe shqiptarë. Në atë periudhë në të gjithë vëndin pati një krizë buke, e cila u ndie më shumë në kamp. Mbas politikës, "patatja kishte dalë në plan të parë". Jepeshin vetëm 300-400 gram bukë dhe pjesa tjetër patate. Edhe buka gatuhej e përzier me patate. Të burgosurit vuajtën shumë nga uria dhe disa prej tyre u sëmurën, pasi nuk i hanin dot patatet. Për fat kjo nuk zgjati shumë, veçse disa muaj. Shërbimi shëndetësor në kamp ishte në gjëndje të vajtueshme. Kur dikush nga të dënuarit sëmurej rëndë, mund ta çonin në spitalin e Elbasanit ose të Tiranës. Myzafer Domnorin, një ish mësues nga Shkodra, që u sëmur nga verdhëza, e nisën me shumë vonesë dhe vdiq në spital. Një ish mësues tjetër, nga Berati, Reshat Ago, e vranë rojet e rrethimit të punës, mbasi ishte vonuar të rreshtohej e të hynte në kamp, në një kohë me shokët. Një i burgosur i vjetër, shumë i nderuar e i respektuar nga shokët, Ali Maliqi (Agolli), nga Peshkopia, u vra disa muaj para lirimit, nga një bashkëkrahinor i tij. Njëzetvjeçari Mitat Allushi, nga Dukati i Vlorës, u vra nga rojet e rrethimit të kampit, disa metra përtej telave me gjemba, të cilat arriti t'i kalonte. Kishin mundur ta kapnin, por nuk deshën. Roja që e vrau, u shpërblye nga komanda. Kjo ngjalli një revoltë të përgjithshme në kamp. Me këtë rast, disa u transferuan në Burrel. Për të tjerët që mbetën, nisi keqtrajtimi: rrahjet, dënimet me izolim, ndalimi i takimeve me familjet etj Duhet ta themi se në këtë kohë, është bërë një përpjekje për të organizuar një dalje masive nga kampi, por u vonua shumë dhe ra në vesh të Komandës. Shquhen për egërsi në këtë kamp, operativët e Sigurimit: Remziu, mik e bashkëfshatar i ish Ministrit të Brendshëm, Kadri Hazbiut, dhe Fehmi Mullaj, nga fshatrat e Korçës. Nuk mbetej as tyre edhe i ashtuquajturi mjek, major Filip Çunga, i cili në vend që t'i shëronte të burgosurit, i rrihte dhe i dënonte me izolim në birucë. Dorën e tij të rëndë e kanë provuar shumë të burgosur, midis të iclëve edhe unë. Vetëm pse demaskova një agjentin e tij, brigadierin D. DH, "doktori" më futi "në dhomën e sqarimit" ku kërciste dajaku dhe më dënoi me një muaj birucë. Atje, midis të tjerëve, gjeta edhe Ali Hoxhën, i cili gjithashtu ishte "kashaisur" nga major Lipja dhe qe dënuar prej tij me një muaj birucë, sepse kishte goditur me grusht një brigadier, i cili po keqtrajtonte një shokun tonë të pafuqishëm për punë. Fryma vëllazërore, bisedat, shakatë, këngët e kënduara me zë të ulët dhe kujtimet e largëta, na e lehtësonin vuajtjen e izolimit. Aliu kishte mall për një vajzë, që kish njohur dikur, me emrin Margarita. Krijoi një melodi në kujtim të saj. Unë i thura vargjet. Kështu lindi "Margarita", një këngë që u bë mjaft e dashur për ne e që do të na shoqëronte ashtu si "Lili Marlen", në marshimin e gjatë e të dhimbshëm drejt lirisë. Kënga ishte sfida, që të burgosurit iu bënin grabitësve të lirisë", kujton Tanush kaso me dhimbje ato pak "çaste të lumtura", në mes atij mjerimi të tmershëm që kishte gatuar regjimi i Enver Hoxhës për mijra shqiptarë të cilët i kishte kundërshtarë politik. 

Në Kampin e Spaçit
Një nga kampet e tjera të regjimoit komunist dhe ndoshta nga më të tmerëshmit, ka qenë edhe ai i Spaçit, ku punohej për nxjerrjen e lëndës së parë për Industrinë e Bakrit. Lidhur me kët, Tanush Kaso dëshmon: "Italianët dhe më vonë sovjetikët, kishin projektuar hapjen e disa minierave në krahinën e Mirditës, për shfrytëzimin e nëntokës së pasur me minieral bakri e piriti. Një nga këto ishte edhe vend-burimi i Spaçit, një fshat i ashpër malor. Mbas prishjes me sovjetikët, punimet i vazhduan inxhinierët dhe teknikët gjeologë shqiptarë. Ishin çelur mjaft galeri kërkimi dhe qe përgatitur terreni për shfrytëzimin e mineralit. Më 1967, Ministria e Punëve të Brendëshme, e gjeti me vënd ndërtimin e një kampi të punës së detyruar në atë zonë të thellë malore, në një gropë, ku dielli shifej vetëm në pak orë të ditës. U dërguan fillimisht rreth njëqind të burgosur politikë, të cilët përfunduan punimet e mbetura, rrethuan me tel me gjemba një zonë të madhe, ku gjendeshin galeritë dhe në "gropën e vdekjes". Pikërisht atje ata ndërtuan kampin ku do të vendoseshin skllevërit e shtetit, të cilët do të punonin me tre ndërresa e me orar të zgjatur, nëpër galeritë e thella, me pluhur, gaz, lagështirë dhe rrezikun e jetës mbi krye. Mbas tyre, të lidhur dy nga dy me tel dhe të hedhur si kafshët mbi karroceritë e disa kamioneve ushtarake, të shoqëruar nga roje të armatosura me automatikë e mitralozë, në fillim e në fund të autokolonës, udhëtuan nga kampi i Elbasanit për në Spaç të Mërditës, disa qindra të burgosur politikë. Gjatë asaj rruge të mundimshme prej më shumë se njëqind kilometrash, makinat nuk u ndalën as për të kryer nevojat personale të burgosurit. Mbas shumë vjetësh, ishte e para herë që të burgosurit politikë dërgoheshin për të punuar në miniera. Pati reagime nga ana e tyre dhe disa refuzuan kategorikisht të punonin në galeri e shpallën grevë urie. Ai që u shqua për qëndresën më të gjatë në grevë, rreth pesëmbëdhjetë ditë, ishte Dilaver Radeshi, (nga fshati Radësh i Skraparit) njeri i nderuar dhe i respektuar nga të gjithë. Kishte qenë kolonel në ushtri, dhe vetëm se i kish shprehur haptaz pikpamjet e tij, për strategjinë e gabuar të bunkerëve, e kishin burgosur. Disa të tjerë u përpoqën t'i shmangeshn galerisë me ndonjë raport mjekësor; por as këto nuk merreshin parasysh nga komanda e kampit, së cilës i kërkohej nga Ministria e Punëve të Brendëshme, realizimi me çdo kusht i planit të bakrit dhe piritit. Prandaj ajo e shtoi dhunën mbi të burgosurit, që refuzonin të punonin nëntokë. Rrahja ishte një nga torturat më të zakonshme. Gjithashtu edhe dënimi me izolim në birucë, pa batanije dhe me një minimum ushqimi, nën acarin e dimrit të ashpër; nganjëherë ditën me polic mbi krye në galeri dhe natën në qeli me muaj të tërë. Galeria nuk ishte e këndëshme as për policët, që na kishin shoqëruar nëpër kampet e tjerë dhe që i kishin detyruar të vinin në Spaç. Ata nuk guxonin të futeshin thellë në tokë. Kur nga tavani i galerisë shkëputej ndonjë copë shkëmb (ose kur ndonjë i burgosur e hidhte qëllimisht), ata ishin të parët që ia mbathnin vrapit për të shpëtuar lëkurën. Shpejt komanda i transferoi dhe i zëvëndësoi me ish-minatorë të veshur me unifomë, pa kryer kurrëfarë specializimi. Shumica e tyre ishin kafshë të pamëshirshme. Ata më njerzorët siç ishte "Murgesha" një mirditor me fytyrë femre dhe mjaft i butë, nuk mundën që të qëndronin gjatë nën uniformë. Shquhej për egërsi "Lleshi i zi", Kapter Prenga e të tjerë. Komandant kampi ishte Çelo Arrëza, ndërsa Komisar Shahin Skuraj, i cili më pas u zëvëndësua nga Niko Kolitari, i mbiquajturi "zgërbonja". Numri i të burgosrve në këtë kamp që qëndroi i hapur përgjatë një çerek shekulli, luhatej mga 800 deri 1200 persona.. Edhe në atë kamp, ndoshta shumë më tepër se në kampet e tjerë, ka pasur vazhdimisht aksidente në punë. Më kujtohen si tani, Hamdi Popovci nga Peja e Gjakovës, i cili mbeti me një këmbë, (pas burgut u kthye në Kosovë) apo Gani Qeraxhiu, nga Tirana, (tani ndodhet familjarisht në Itali) i cili mbeti i paralizuar gjithë jetën. Aty pati edhe shumë raste që të dënuarit vdisnin nga sëmundjet profesionale. Po kështu aty pati edhe disa tentativa për arratisje, siç ishte rasti i të riut Mustafa Bajraktari, një djalë mjaft energjik dhe inteligjent nga Tropoja. Ai duke shfrytëzuar daljen e bllokuar të një galerie të vjetër e të harruar, mundi të arratisej, por u kap në afërsi të Pukës dhe u ridënua. Më pas pati edhe dy tentativa të tjera me të dënuarit, Lefter Balldovani nga minoriteti grek dhe Rexh Alia nga Mitrovica e Kosovës, të cilët kaluan rrethimin, por u kapën pa shkuar shumë larg. Mbasi u rrahën barbarisht nga forcat policore të kampit, ata u nxorrën në gjyq dhe u ridënuan. Lefteri i cili ishte një djalë shumë i mirë dhe tepër i përvuajtur, vdiq më pas në burg. Për shkak të kushteve tepër çnjerzore në atë kamp, disa kohë më pas shpërtheu një revoltë mjaft e madhe e cila tashmë është e njohur si "Revolta e Spaçit", e përfundon rrëfimin e tij 68-vjeçari Tanush Kaso, Kryetari i Shoqatës së të Dënuarëve Politikë të Tiranës, lidhur me vuajtjet e tmerret e të dënuarëve politikë në Kampet e Laçit, Fushë-Krujës, Elbasanit dhe Spaçit, ku ai kaloi më shumë se dhjetë vjet të jetës së tij, në periudhën më të bukur, rininë.
nga gazeta shqiptare--

------------------


Sot  shoqata e te persekutuarve ka per Kryetar, Kurt Kolen , shokun e Zan Caushit dhe bashk-luftarin e Zabit Brok-Gjinushit.
Perseri Kurt Kola i revolucionit te vonuar udheheq  ish te perndjekurit..

Mir tu behet..

RAJA do mbeten perseri.



........

----------


## Kallmeti

Nga libri"Post-scriptum per komunizmin"shkruar nga V.Qesari

( Kapitulli i dhjete )   



X -  EPITAF  PER  KOMUNIZMIN



Ne  shpresojmë  të  shohim  një  Botë  të  mbështetur  mbi  Katër  Liri  Themelore: 

  E  para  -  Lirinë  e  Fjalës  dhe  të  Shprehjes. 

  E  dyta  -  Të  drejtën  që kushdo  të  mundë  të  nderojë  Zotin  sipas  dëshirës  e  besimit.    

  E  treta  -  Zhdukjen  e  Varfërisë. 

E  katërta  -  Çlirimin nga Frika ... 



                                                            Franklin   ROOSEVELT 

(  Mbi "Katër  Liritë  Themelore"  -  6  janar  1941 ) 



PLAGA  E  VJETER  E  " TIGRIT"

 7 nentor 1984...   

  Para bustit të V.I.Leninit, në sheshin e fabrikës së çimentos me të njëjtin emër, ishin mbledhur dy-tre qind vetë. Përkujtohej 67-vjetori i revolucionit socialist të tetorit në Rusi. Sekretari i parë i komitetit të Partisë të rrethit E.Halili nisi të flasë për vazhduesen besnike të idealeve të atij revolucioni dhe PPSH-në e udhëhequr nga marksist-leninisti i shquar i epokës moderne, Enver Hoxha. Pas pak, nga rradhët ngjyrë gri të punëtorëve dikush hodhi një parrullë, duke brohoritur me sa zë që kish. 

    Për një çast, turma u duk sikur u shkund nga një gjumë i thellë. Punëtorët, si statuja prej argjili të mbuluara nga një cipëz pluhuri çimentoje, lëvizën nga vendi. Më pas, kur folësi kryesor, amplifikuar nga disa altoparlantë, zuri në gojë emrin e komandantit, një grup militantësh që kishin zenë vend në rreshtin e parë, nisën kengën e njohur: Enver Hoxha, o tungjatjeta !. 

    Që lart nga tribuna, sekretari i parë vazhdoi:

- Armiqtë tanë të betuar, të brendshëm e të jashtëm, qëllimisht hapin fjalë se udhëheqësi ynë i lavdishëm Enver Hoxha, qenka i sëmurë... 

- Të na marrin të keqen! - u dëgjua një zë nga nga grupi i militantëve. 

-  Ashtu, të lumtë goja !...  - aprovuan ca të tjerë.  

- Por, shoku Enver Hoxha, ashtu si dhe populli ynë, janë të pavdekshëm ! - vazhdoi sekretari i parë - Ai është shendoshë e mirë dhe kuq si molla ! 

    Qe për herë të parë që, me qëllime të paramenduara, flitej publikisht për temën tabu mbi shendetin e Enver Hoxhës.

   E, jo vetëm në Vlorë, por kudo.

   Në çdo rreth, sekretarët e parë qenë porositur që, në takimet me popullin të evidentonin gjendjen e tij të shkëlqyer shendetësore, por pa bërë as një koment tjetër. ( Në fakt, veprimi në fjalë, krahas të tjerash, qe përgjigjja ndaj një lajmi që televizioni italian kish dhenë disa ditë më parë, e në të cilin qe thenë se, sipas disa burimeve të pakonfirmuara zyrtarisht, Enver Hoxha, lideri i Shqipërisë - bastionit të fundit stalinist në Europë - ose ka vdekur ose është në grahmat e fundit nga një semundje e gjatë dhe e pashërueshme, e kjo gjë nuk i është bërë e ditur popullit ). Pas atij lajmi rrënqethës, gojët e liga kishin nisur të pëshpërisnin se Ai, i kish ditët të numëruara. Kish dalë, bile edhe fjala se, një profesor i shquar japonez, kish ardhur posaçërisht në Tiranë me avion special, për të egzaminuar gjendjen e tij të rendë.   

    E vërtet, me gjithë konspiracionin e jashtëzakonshëm, fjalët s'kishin dalë kot. Ne fakt, Enver Hoxhës, i kish mbetur fare pak për të jetuar.Vetëm ca muaj më parë, pikërisht në  mbremjen e 16 shkurtit 1984, gjatë një takimi me sekretarët e KQ të Partisë, ai qe larguar nga salla i mbajtur për krahësh e duke hequr kembët zvarrë. Më pas, po atë darkë, ai qe goditur fort nga një atak tjetër në zemër. E alarmuar, Nexhmija kish thirrur urgjentisht mjekët e, bashkë me ta dhe Ramiz Alinë. Të nesërmen, ky i fundit kish  mbledhur me ngut Byronë Politike, për t'a njoftuar mbi  situatën.   

     Por, plaga e tigrit, qe tashmë tepër e thellë dhe e vjetër. 

    Ajo qe shfaqur për herë të  parë qysh më 1948, gjatë një feste familjare të organizuar me rastin e Vitit të Ri. Ishte pikërisht atëhere që, Enver Hoxhës, iu shfaqën shenjat e para të diabetit. Qysh prej asaj kohe, ai s'do gëzonte kurrë shendet të mirë. Mbas egzaminimeve, mjekët i rekomanduan të bëjë më tepër kujdes e, sidomos, të mbajë regjim. Por, problemi s'qe dhe aq i lehtë. Enver Hoxha ish qejflli i madh për të ngrenë. Veçanërisht, kur qe fjala për meny me gjellë franceze, të cilat ia përgatiste një guzhinjer i cili kish jetuar shumë vite në Lion. Pa folur pastaj, për djathrat lloj-lloj që i vinin me anë të valixheve diplomatike.

     Vitet kalonin ... 

     Burri i ri dhe azgan, patriarku 53 vjeçar Enver Hoxha, i shkon vitet e jetës midis zyrës së tij bibliotekë, " kështjella " e vërtetë e pushtetit  dhe një vargu vilash  të shpërndara në të katër anët e vendit. ( ... ) Por, megjithë aparencën impozante, ai s'gëzon shendetin që paraqet. Edhe mbas ndërhyrjeve të shumta e kembëngulëse të Nexhmijes, ai s'arrin dot t'a presë duhanin. Për më keq akoma, vazhdon të mos u ndahet ushqimeve e gjellëve të renda, ndërkohë që duke qenë me diabet, lypset të mbajë një dietë shumë të fortë ... 1)

     Në pranverën e vitit 1966, Enveri sëmuret më tej.

    Tani, veç diabetit, kanë lindur dhe probleme të tjera të natyrës kardiake. Doktorët e këshillojnë të shplodhet, të bëjë pa tjetër pushim. Pas dy vjetësh, pothuajse në të njejtën periudhë, ai bëhet përsëri keq. Kësaj rradhe, mjekët e urdhërojnë të ndërrojë klimë e të shkojë për pushime në Vlorë.  

      1969. 

      Mars. 

      Enver Hoxha pushon në Ujë të Ftohtë.

     Klima mesdhetare, me sa duket, i bën  mirë. Por, rruga nga buza e detit e gjer tek vila e tij, e lodhin tepër. Në ditët e verës, ai s'mund të zbresë dot në plazh, për të bërë banjë. Atëhere, Nexhmija sugjeron që, pranë vilës të ndërtohet një pishinë. Për realizimin e asaj ideje, angazhohen posaçërisht H.Kapo e R.Alia. Pishina, nenë mbikqyrjen e ushtarëve të Gardës e Sigurimit, ndërtohet në kohë rekord. Brenda 10 ditësh. ( Ndërkohë që ai ish duke vizituar vendlindjen ). Kur kthehet nga Gjirokastra, Enveri shikon i befasuar pishinën dhe thërret me sytë e   përotur e plot ngazëllim: Të rrojë Partia !. 2)

     1970.

     Eshtë periudha e fërkimeve të para shqiptaro-kineze.

     Shqetësimet shtohen.

     Edhe gjatë atij viti, gjendja e Enver Hoxhës vazhdon të keqësohet. Si pasojë e diabetit, shikimi i dobësohet më shumë e, vështirësitë për leximin e gazetave, buletinëve të lajmeve e librave, shtohen. Mjekët porosisin jashtë, syze të teknologjisë së re speciale, por pa sukses. Atëhere, vendoset që një anëtar i sekretariatit, t'i shkojë për ditë në shtëpi e t'i lexojë materialet e nevojëshme. Por, duket, se Enverit kjo s'i pëlqen. Atëhere mbetet vetëm një zgjidhje. Jashtë vendit, porositet një projektor i paisur me zmadhues figure. Kështu, shkrimet e artikujt, priten prej ndihmësit të tij e vendosen mbi aparatin zmadhues. Duket se, kështu, Enveri arrin të lexojë ... 

__________________________________________________  _____________________

1) Thomas Schreiber "Enver Hoxha - le sultan rouge ". Editions J. C. Lattes. Paris. 1994 

2) S. Gradeci "Tridhjetë vjet pranë shokut Enver ". Tiranë. 1986

                                           - 2 - 

     Më 1973 ndodh edhe e papritura. 

     Për herë të parë, ai goditet nga një infarkt i rendë i miokardit. ( Ndërkohë që, gjithmonë e më tepër, shfaqen hapur edhe  shenjat e manisë së persekutimit. Ai shikon rreth vehtes armiq e vetëm armiq ). Tetor 1973. Enver Hoxha kremton 65-vjetorin e lindjes. Vetëm pak orë, pas ceremonisë së organizuar me atë rast, ai bie plasur për tokë i goditur nga një krizë e re kardiake më e fortë se e para. Mjekët, me në krye profesorin e njohur Petrit  G, i rekomandojnë përsëri  pushim absolut.

     Ndërkohë, Nexhmija, jep urdhër të prerë:

   ... për goditjen e re në zemër, duhet të vihen në dijeni, vetëm familja dhe shokët e Byrosë Politike. Të tjerët, nuk duhet të dinë asgjë, sepse, nga njera anë nuk duam të hidhërojmë zemrat e anëtarëve të Partisë e popullit e, nga ana tjetër, s'duam t'i u japim rast armiqve që të fërkojnë duart nga gëzimi...  1)

      1976.

      Problemi i shikimit të tij, bëhet përherë e më shqetësues. Ai pothuajse është verbuar.  Atëhere, porositet jashtë një manjetofon, me të cilin ai dikton urdhëra, porosi, instruksione apo pjesë nga Kujtimet. Kasetat e regjistruara, zbardhen pastaj nga daktilografistja e tij personale. 

     1979.

    Prill. Plaku i sëmurë, goditet përsëri në zemër. Ai, tashmë, s'arrin të lexojë as me lupë, e as me aparatin projektues zmadhues. Gjatë shëtitjeve të shkurtëra në vilat e Vlorës apo Pogradecit, ai mban rregullisht bastun. Drejtimin e Partisë, faktikisht e merr në dorë, Nexhmija. Eshtë ajo e cila, ndër të tjera, i lexon për ditë telekset e ambasadave shqiptare apo shenimet e mbajtura nga mbledhjet e Komitetit Qendror.  

    Gjatë daljeve të rralla në publik, fshehja e gjendjes së tij të vërtetë shendetësore,  bëhet  gjithmonë e më e vështirë. Kështu, gjatë zhvillimit të punimeve të Kongresit të VIII-të  (1981 ), Enver Hoxha shfaqet në tribunë si një kukull prej qiriri, me buzëqeshje të ngrirë e  syze me xhama shumë të trashë. Ai shqipton me zor vetëm frazat e para të raportit, pastaj  leximi i tij vazhdon i regjistruar në manjetofon. 

     Dhjetor 1981.

     Mehmet Shehu vret vehten. Plaga e tigrit derdh shkulmet e fundit të gjakut. Por, megjithatë, populli e armiqtë e Shqipërisë duhet të sigurohen se, ai është aty. Gjithmonë i gjallë e i pavdekshëm. Me shpatën xhveshur për të goditur armiqtë. Improvizohet kështu, me kujdes e sipas stilit të njohur stalinist, dalja e tij në publik. Pikërisht në Ekspozitën Kombëtare të Arteve Figurative. Por, në kronikën televizive të Lajmeve të mbremjes, megjithë truket e montazhit, s'arrihen të bëhen çudira. Në ekran, shfaqet fantazma Enver. I zbehtë, i tretur e me shikim të përhumbur. Ulur në kolltuk. Pas asaj dalje, ai do të rishfaqet përsëri, më 7 korrik 1983. Kësaj rradhe, në stadiumin Qemal  Stafa, me rastin e 40-vjetorit të themelimit të Ushtrisë. Përsëri, i ngrirë si statujë e pa folur as gjysëm fjalë. 

      Më 28 nentor, Enver Hoxha, merr pjesë në paradën ushtarake organizuar me rastin e  40-vjetorit të çlirimit. Ajo është dhe dalja e tij e fundit në publik. I dobët, i tretur e me  fytyrë që s'ngjan e tij. Me njërin krah të paralizuar e, me syrin e djathtë, të ngrirë nga  ishemia cerebrare. Meqënse, nuk është në gjendje të flasë, mesazhi i tij drejtuar popullit, __________________________________________________  ______________________

1) S. Gradeci. Idem.  

                                                       - 3 -

nëpërmjet radios e televizionit. Ai është edhe mesazhi - testament i tij: 

 Për ne, ushtarët e Partisë, s'ka gëzim më të madh se kur shohim që populli ynë është zot i fateve të veta, i gëzuar, i lumtur dhe i lirë në Shqipërinë sovrane. Në Shqipërinë e transformuar në kështjellë të pamposhtur, e cila ecën pa u lodhur në rrugën e ndërtimit të socializmit ... 1)

     Tigrit plak i ka ardhur fundi.

     Kreshta e bardhë e flokëve, i ka renë mbi qafë si paruke. Tashmë, ai s'është veç një kadavër e pakallur në varr. Megjithatë Partia, e dëshpëruar por stoike, përpiqet të mbajë heshtje rreth shendetit të tij. Ndërkohë që, shqiptarët endé nuk dinë që, komandanti i tyre i lavdishëm, tani lëviz mbi një karrocë handikapatesh me rrota e përqesh ushtarët e gardës, duke i sharë ata me gjithfarë fjalësh të ndyra.  

      9 prill 1985.

     Aty nga ora 09:30 e mengjezit, bisha plaset përfundimisht për tokë. Me konvulsione. Pa frymë. Me gojën mbushur plot jargë e shkumë. Ai ka marrë kështu goditjen e fundit në zemër. Asnjë ndërhyrje mjekësore, s'mund t'a kthejë më në jetë ...



VDEKJA   E   SULLTANIT 



       A do të ndodhte vërtet kataklizma, atëhere kur Enver Hoxha, do të jepte shpirt ?! 

       A qe ai një qenie e vdekëshme si gjithë të tjerët, ndërkohë që shumë prej shqiptarëve e konsideronin eternel, si perënditë e Olimpit ? Në fund të fundit, a mund të vdiste ai, i cili qe kthyer në simbol të Shqipërisë ? Ai, emri i të cilit kendohej, glorifikohej, hymnizohej e  ngrihej në qiej, për çdo ditë ? Në festa publike, private, në lindje, vdekje e martesa ? 

      Më 11 prill 1985, në Komitetin e Partisë në Vlorë, dritat qenë ndezur qysh pa gdhirë. Kuadrot e larta të Partisë, shtetit e policisë, venin e vinin me vetura të cilat ecnin me shpejtësi të madhe. Në orën 07: 00, sekretari i parë thirri me urgjencë mbledhjen e aparatit. Në sallën e mbushur plot kish renë heshtje mortore. Sekretari i parë, veshur me kostum të zi, me rrathët e syve të mavijosur, me zë të dridhur e fraza të copëzuara nga emocioni, dha lajmin e kobshëm:

     Më 11 prill 1985, në orën 2 e 15 minuta të mengjezit pushoi së rrahuri zemra e  udhëheqësit  të dashur e të lavdishëm të Partisë e popullit tonë,  shokut Enver Hoxha. 2)

     Ca gra klithën me të madhe, ndërsa burrat rrënkuan thellë e nxorrën shamitë. Pastaj, në sallë u krijua pështjellim e rrëmujë, por sekretari vuri qetësi e vijoi leximin e Komunikatës së KQ të PPSH e Buletinin Mjekësor, të nenëshkruar nga 8 mjekë. Në të thuhej se, vdekja,  kish ndodhur fill mbas:

__________________________________________________  _____________________

1) E. Hoxha. Nga "Përshendetje drejtuar popullit me rastin e 40 - vjetorit të çlirimit ". Tiranë. 29 nentor 1984.  

2) Teksti i "Komunikatës" së vdekjes së Enver Hoxhës si edhe i Buletinit Mjekësor, ishin të njejtë me atë që kish përdorur Moska, për lajmërimin e vdekjes së Stalinit më 1953. ( Shenim i autorit )                 

                                                  - 4 -

... disa liezoneve të forta të sistemit kolateral periferik dhe dëmtimeve në zemër, veshka e organe të tjera. ( ... ) Qysh në vitin 1973, Enver Hoxha kish pësuar një infraktus të  miokardit të shoqëruar me aritmi të zemrës. Në vitet më pas, evoluoi një isufiçencë e rendë koronare e cila, para një viti, u bë shkak për goditje nga ishemia cerebrare. Në  mengjezin e 9 prillit, pa pritur, zemra e tij pushoi së rrahuri për shkak të infiltracioneve ventrikulare ... 1) 

     Vdekja e Enver Hoxhës, u shoqërua me tension e alarm të pa parë në krejt udhëheqjen e Partisë. Por, për dy ditë me rradhë, ajo u mbajt e fshehtë e në sekret të madh. Pse vallë ?! Pa dyshim, për organizimin e Spektaklit të Madh të homazheve, varrimit, caktimit të  zëvendësit të tij si dhe hartimit të strategjisë së vazhdimësisë. Tek njerëzit e thjeshtë, të cilet qenë mësuar me idenë se, komandanti legjendar qe i pavdekshëm, lajmi i papritur shkaktoi tronditje, konfuzion, hutim e mpirje. 

    ( Por, megjithatë, ata që mendonin se vdekja e tij do shenonte fundin e botës, panë me habi se jeta vazhdonte si më parë e se, dielli lindte përsëri. Ndërsa, të tjerë, të cilët kishin vite e vite që prisnin me padurim fundin e tij, ishin pak a shumë të bindur se, zhdukja e Enver Hoxhës qe edhe fundi i një epoke e cila, për fat të keq, kish qenë më e zeza në historinë e saj moderne ). 

     Megjithë pështjellimin, udhëheqja e Partisë, nisi shpejt nga puna për ngritjen e kultit të Pavdekësisë. Mobilizimi i propagandës, shtypit e radio-televizionit me sloganin kryesor T'a kthejmë dhembjen në forcë, kish për qëllim jo vetëm forcimin e mëtejshëm  të  unitetit, por veçanërisht ruajtjen e përjetëshme të Ikonës. Pra, Messia vërtet kish vdekur por, ikona do të qe edhe më tej e pranishme kudo. Impozante, autoritare e sidomos e frikëshme dhe kërcenuese,në çdo çast ajo duhej t'u kujtonte njerëzve, se asgjë s'kish ndryshuar. Se, Enver Hoxha, ish gjallë e i pavdekshëm e se, ata që mendonin ndryshe, do të ndëshkoheshin brutalisht si edhe më parë ... 

      Funeralet zyrtare u caktuan për në 15 prill. Arkivoli u vendos në hollin e ndërtesës së Kuvendit Popullor. Televizioni transmetonte për natë skena nga homazhet. Pamje histerie. Lotë, klithma e çjerrje faqesh. Në mbarë vendin, plasi një garë e shfrenuar për shkrime telegramesh, letrash, mesazhesh, rapsodish e poezish të  cilat, pastaj, nëpërmjet komiteteve të Partisë në rrethe, i dërgoheshin Komitet Qendror në Tiranë. 2)

     Gazeta Zëri i Popullit evokonte për ditë, figurën poliedrike e historike të udhëheqësit  të pavdekshëm. Ata që patën fatin e madh të jetojnë epokën e lavdishme të Enverit, - shkruhej ndër të tjera, në një shkrim të saj - do të jenë padyshim ndër më fatlumët e të gjithë brazave që do të vijnë pas. Ne ishim, ne punuam e jetuam së bashku me të! - do të thonë ata plot krenari. 

 __________________________________________________  ______________________

 1)  Nga teksti i "Komunikatës". Idem.  

 2) Në një letër e cila, tek mjaft militantë ngjalli ngazëllim e kërshëri te madhe, një inxhinjer kimist i cili kish mbaruar studimet në Kinë, shkruante: Në bazë të leximeve e studimeve të mia,  unë i propozoj shoqes Nexhmije Hoxha  dhe  KQ  të Partisë që, trupi i shokut Enver Hoxha të ballsamoset. Unë jam i bindur se, në të ardhmen, shkenca do të arrijë të bëjë mrekullira. Atëhere, nuk do të jetë aspak çudi që, duke  përdorur elementë të materies  njerëzore mund  të arrihet në riprodhimin  e  tij  fiziko - gjenetik. Do të vijë një ditë, pra, që nga materia jo e gjallë njerëzore,  njerëzimi do të jetë i aftë të  krijojë përsëri figurat e tij të mëdha  historike. Atëhere,  populli shqiptar, do të ketë sërishmi të gjallë e midis  tij, të shtrenjtin e te lavdishmin, Enver Hoxha ... ( Shenim i autorit )  

                                                 - 6 -

       Ndërkohë, në atmosferën e zisë kolektive, poetë e shkrimtarë të njohur e të panjohur, botuan proza e elegji, ku shprehej pikëllimi i madh për humbjen e pa zevendësueshme të njeriut më të shquar që kombi shqiptar kish lindur ndonjëherë. Ceremonia funebre u zhvillua në 15 mars. Në një ditë të zymtë e me shi. Arkivoli me trupin u vendosën mbi një shtrat topi. Në ballë të kortezhit ecnin 14 ushtarë që mbanin në duar jastëkë të kuq me dekorata. Pas tyre vinin familja e anëtarët e Byrosë Politike. Kamerat e fotoreporterët përqendroheshin vazhdimisht në grupe njerëzish që vajtonin e çirrnin faqet.

      Pastaj, kortezhi u ndal, në sheshin Skendërbej. 

     Ndërkohë që pasardhësi i tij, Ramiz Alia, mbante fjalën e rastit, regjia e televizionit shkrinte herë pas here me imazhin e mitingut një kuadër filmik i cili, më pas, u cilësua si gjetje artistike gjeniale. Shiu binte mbi monumentin e Skenderbeut. Nga sytë dhe mjekrra e heroit kombëtar rridhnin lotë.

    Ideale, apo jo ?!...

    Skendërbeu  qante për  humbjen e birit të vet !... 

   Vdekja e diktatorit ngjalli reaksione edhe në ambasadat e huaja. Sepse, vërtet Enver  Hoxha kish qenë në krye të një regjimi ekstrem e gjakatar, por ajo ishte vetëm njëra anë e medaljes. Ana tjetër qenë interesat  gjeopolitike, të cilat për Perëndimin, kishin rendësi të  veçantë. Në fund të fundit, Perëndimi s'mund të harronte se, Enver Hoxha ishte ai  i cili qe shkëputur nga Bashkimi Sovjetik e kish hequr nga vendi i tij, gjithë arsenalin e raketave bërthamore, drejtuar nga  Kontinenti i Vjetër. 

     Për këtë, ai, padyshim qe shpërblyer.

     Perëndimi e shërbimet e tij sekrete, e kishin fshirë përfundimisht Shqipërinë nga planet e tyre të Luftës së Ftohtë, duke mbajtur rreth saj një indiferencë e heshtje totale, thuajse ajo s'egzistonte fare. Diktatorit, i qenë lenë kështu duart të lira, për të vazhduar qetësisht krimet e tij. Kësisoj, pa as më të voglën brerje ndërgjegjje, bile me koshiencë të plotë, Perëndimi kish kontribuar e ligjëruar me cinizëm gjakosjen e tragjedinë e një populli të tërë. 1)

    Megjithatë, në botën e jashtme, ndryshe nga ç'mendohej brenda vendit, jehona e vdekjes së Enver Hoxhës qe fare e vogël. Sipas gazetës franceze Le Monde të 13 prillit 1995 

   ... vdekja e Hoxhës ka shkaktuar pak komente zyrtare në kryeqytetet e mëdha europiane, të cilat në përgjithësi, janë mjaftuar me dërgimin e mesazheve të shkurtëra të ngushëllimit, drejtuesve të Tiranës. Kryeministri grek z.Papandreu, i cili ndikoi kohët e fundit në  

__________________________________________________  ______________________

1) Jo vetëm shkrimtari ynë i shquar Ismail Kadare i cili e ka theksuar disa herë këtë arsyetim, por edhe studjues të tjerë, në veprat e  analizat e tyre kanë shtruar vazhdimisht pyetjet:  Përse Perëndimi, për vite me rradhë, kish mbajur heshtje të plotë rreth shtypjes totalitare në  Shqipëri ? Përse, radjoja e televizioni i një vendi fqinj siç qe Italia, e cila nuk ish as 100 km. larg në vijë ajrore nga brigjet shqiptare, mbante gjithmonë një heshtje misterioze rreth natyrës së sistemit të saj politik ? ( Ndërkohë që, Europa në përgjithësi, bente shumë zhurmë për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut dhe demaskimin e natyrës së dhunëshme të regjimeve  autoritarë e komunistë  të Lindjes ? ). Për ç'arsye u kontribua me aq zell që ai vend, i cili cilësohej si  "bastioni i fundit i stalinizmit në Europë ", të mbetej larg çdo lloj vemendje, njëlloj sikur të ndodhej diku  mes Afrikës apo Amazonës ? Pyetjet dhe misteri i tyre janë të shumta e përgjigjet mjaft të vështira. Megjithatë,  me sa dukej, një gjë ishte e qartë. Në menyrë direkte apo indirekte, Europa me " harresën " e  saj, kish ndikuar mjaft në zgjatjen e jetës së diktaturës enveriste si edhe në vuajtjet e izolimin e një  populli i cili, vazhdimisht, përtej detit kish parë lirinë dhe shpëtimtarët e tij ...   ( Shenim i autorit )

                                                       - 7 -

zhvillimin e marrëdhenjeve ekonomike me Shqipërinë, ka shprehur " hidhërimin e tij ". Po ashtu, për dërgimin e një mesazhi ngushëllues njoftoi edhe Partia Komuniste Franceze. Në Washington, departamenti i Shtetit njoftoi se, SHBA ishin të gatëshme të rifillonin një dialog vëllazëror me Shqipërinë, në se kjo e fundit  do t'a kërkonte... 

     Ndërsa, në 12 prill, në edicionin e orës 20:00, televizioni italian dha një lajm të shkurtër të shoqëruar me imazhe, ku lideri shqiptar cilësohej si njeriu që arriti t'i nxjerrë shqiptarët nga mizerja ekstreme në një varfëri dinjitoze. Kurse, agjencia e lajmeve Hsinhua si dhe e përditëshmja e PK të Kinës Zhenminzhibao, e botuan lajmin e vdekjes së Enver Hoxhës, të shoqëruar me një fotografi të të ndjerit në madhësinë e një pulle poste të rrethuar me shirit të zi. 1)

     Nga Moska, me katër rreshta të botuara në të përditëshmen Pravda dhe agjencinë e lajmeve TASS, KQ i PK Sovjetike i shprehte ngushëllimet PPSH me rastin e vdekjes së Hoxhës. 2) Diçka më tepër, i kushtoi ngjarjes shtypi jugosllav që e cilësoi ngjarjen si, fundin e epokës së Enver Hoxhës. Në të, u botua shkurtimisht biografia e tij, si edhe u theksuan konfliktet e shumta që kishin karakterizuar marrëdhënjet mes dy vendeve... 3)  

      Ndërkohë, Shqipërinë, e kish mbuluar zia.

      Gratë u udhëzuan të mos vinin të kuq buzësh e dasmat, të shtyheshin për më vonë e të bëheshin pa muzikë. Pas vdekjes, kulti i diktatorit u bë më frenetik e gjer në absurditet ekstrem. Kështu, fill pas vdekjes, organizata e pionierëve, e ngritur sipas modelit  sovjetik, u quajt Pionierët e Enverit. Pas saj, në 16 të çdo muaji tetor, ( që ish dita e tij e lindjes ) u iniciua lëvizja Java e Enverit. E, po në atë kuadër, Bashkimet Profesionale ( BPSH ), krijuan një titull të veçantë nderi për kolektivat e punonjësit e pararojës, i cili u quajt, Flamurtar i zbatimit e venjes në jetë të mësimeve të shokut Enver.  

      Në çdo anë të vendit, në qytete e fshatra, në çdo shkollë, uzinë, sheshe e lagje, nisën të  shfaqen të ashtuquajturat Kende të Enverit. 

     Ato ishin edhe vendet ku do të vendosej  Ikona e Shenjtë. 

      Regjimi po ngrinte kështu, totemet e Zotit të Ri.

     Të shoqëruara kudo me stenda, parrulla, foto, slogane, nisma revolucionare e yje të mëdhenj prej betoni, të cilat mbanin mbishkrimin Enver Hoxha, 1908 - I pavdekshëm, ato u kthyen në chapelle-at e Perëndisë Enver. Por, zelli e veneracioni ndaj Zeusit,  s'mbaruan me aq. Më pas, me vendim të posaçëm të KQ të Partisë, emri i Enverit iu dha njëherësh Hidrocentralit të Fierzës, Kombinatit Metalurgjik në Elbasan, Universitetit Shtetëror të Tiranës e Uzinës Traktori.  

     Më 1986, nga vajza e dhendëri i vetë Enver Hoxhës, u hartua projekti, e në qendër të  Tiranës, nisën punimet e ndërtimit të muzeut madhështor kushtuar Prijsit  të Pavdekshëm. Vendi, i caktuar për atë qëllim u rrethua me murre, panele e ushtarë të armatosur. 

    Një  inxhinjer, i cili punoi në ndërtimin e tij, rrëfen:  

  ... Përse Nexhmija kish preferuar ndërtimin e një muzeu e jo të një mauzoleumi ? A  kish qenë ai një " amanet" i Enverit apo vendim  a zgjedhje e vetë Nexhmijes ? Ky  qe vërtet  mister. Për mendimin tim, ajo çka kish ndodhur në Bashkimin Sovjetik me trupin e ballsamosur të Stalinit, pa dyshim që do t'a kenë tunduar mjaft atë, duke e çuar  rrjedhimisht në vendimin që, trupi i Enver Hoxhës s'duhej ballsamosur... 

__________________________________________________  ______________________

 1-) -2) -3 )  Sipas gazetës  "Le Monde", 13 prill 1985 

                                 - 8 -

     ... Natyrisht, aso kohe asaj, as që i shkonin ndër mend ngjarjet që do të ndodhnin pesë - gjashtë vjet më vonë, por përveç një farë dyshimi dhe në  saje të traditës, ajo gjykonte se  trupi i  tij, si do që të vinin punët, do të ish më i mbrojtur në thellësi të tokës. ( ... ) Qysh në fillimin e ndërtimeve, shumë njerëz, kur panë projektin e tij, e quajtën  atë " Piramida ". (Emër i cili ka mbetur edhe sot e kësaj dite )

   ... Për ndërmarjen e ndërtimeve 21 dhjetori, objekti u cilësua i rendësisë së veçantë. Punohej jo vetëm ditën po dhe natën nenë dritën e projektorëve. Për ndërtimin e tij, Partia s'i kurseu milonat e dollarëve, në një kohë kur rezervat valutore të vendit ishin fare minimale. Grupe teknikësh e inxhinjerësh, u dërguan në vende të ndryshme perëndimore për të porositur e blerë pa kursim, gjithëçka që nevojitej për madhështinë dhe luksin e " objektit "... 1) 

      Por, përpjekjet për mbajtjen gjallë të Enverit, vazhdonin pambarim. Më 16 tetor 1988,  me rastin e 80 vjetorit të lindjes së tij, në Shqipëri u përuruan tri statuja gjigande. Njëra në Korçë, ku ai paraqitej në moshë të re, kur ish profesor në liceun francez. Tjetra në Tiranë, në moshë më burrërore, me pardesy, kostum e gravatë. Dhe, e treta, në Gjirokastër, ulur, në moshë të thyer e duke medituar. 

     Më 1991, bashkë me rrëzimin e diktaturës, u shembën edhe idhujt e saj, të cilët shumëkush i quante eternelë. Piramida e ngritur në kujtim të Faraon - it të Tiranës, u  kthye në Qendër Kulturore si për paradoks të faktit që, edhe Enver Hoxha i pat kthyer  shumë kisha e xhami në shtëpi kulture e ahengu. Objekti i parë që u hap brënda saj qe,  çuditërisht, një kafene e cila u rikujtonte njerëzve se, edhe i  zoti i shtëpisë ( Faraoni ), e pat  filluar karrierën e tij si pronar i një pijetoreje, po në Tiranë. 

... Kësisoj, jeta e fundi i Enver Hoxhës, na japin shembëllin e përkryer të një tirani totalitar aq sa edhe Stalini e Hitleri. Ashtu si edhe mësuesi i tij i adhuruar Stalini, ai vdiq në shtrat e u quajt i pavdekshëm në jetë të jetëve, ndërsa mbi varrin e tij u vendos mbishkrimi tipik totalitar, Enver Hoxha 1908 - I pavdekshëm. 

    Pastaj, siç ka ndodhur rëndom me historitë e tiranëve, që nga kohë të cilat s'mbahen mend, erdhi një ditë që kufoma e tij u çvarros natën e u hodh në një gropë të varrezave të Sharrës, pa i venë as edhe një gur përsipër. 

    Përfundimisht, me bindje të plotë themi se, jeta prej despoti e Enver Hoxhës e meriton plotësisht si Epitaf,  një maksimë  të njohur të Makiavelit, në të cilën thuhet se:

 ... janë të denuar të dështojnë me turp, mallëkim e neveri gjithë ata njerëz që shkatërrojnë  fetë e përmbysin shtetet. ( ... ) Gjithë armiqtë e talenteve dhe kurajos humane, të letërsisë e arteve të dobishme, të vlerave të nderuara nga qeniet njerëzore. ( ... )  Pra, shkurt, gjithë ata të cilët, në aktet dhe veprimet e tyre, karakterizohen nga paudhësitë, egërsia, dhuna, injoranca, ultësia e kotësia. 2)

__________________________________________________  ___________________________________

1)  Sipas rrëfimit të ing. B. B ( Tiranë 1991 )

2) Për fat të keq, aktualisht në Shqipëri, po ndodh një tentativë diskrete për rihabiltimin e diktatorit, e cila shpesh shoqërohet me mesazhe të tilla si: "... ishte Enveri ai që udhëhoqi luftën nacional - çlirimtare, qe ai i cili krijoi një shtet të vërtetë e me autoritet, që ushqeu e ngriti lart krenarinë kombëtare, që krijoi barazi mes shtetasve, qetësi në jetën e përditëshme etj". Ndërkohë, shumë nga ata që i përkasin brezave të shkuara, shpesh bien viktimë e kësaj propagande për të vetmen arsye se, denoncimin e diktatorit Enver Hoxha dhe epokës socialiste, e kanë përjetuar, ndër të tjera, edhe si një humbje të madhe të vetë jetës, punës e sakrificave të tyre.( Shenim i autorit )

----------


## labikja

Nuk di shume fakte historike rreth komunizmit sepse mosha nuk ma lejon por jam ne gjendje te them se aty 45 vite nuk i sollen Shqiperise vec vuajtje e regres.kete ma ka kallezuar femijeria qe e kalova me lotet qe s'shteronin  te gjyshes te ciles i kishin vrare babain dhe vellain ne nje dite,kishin vrare birin ne syte e te atit.kete bene komunistet dhe tortura vazhdoi,ata nuk u lane asnje varr ku ti qanin vejusha te ciles i mbeten jetimet per te rritur.Keta njerez s'ishin ballist ose armiq por atdhetare,djali ishte partizan dhe babai i ardhur nga mergimi me nje pikeveshtrim tjeter per jeten.Komunistet nuk u mjaftuan me kaq,ata e vazhduan luften edhe ndaj niperve te ketij njeriu duke u mohuar arsimimin ndonse me nota shume te mira.Gjate atyre45 vjeteve kjo familje s'pa nje dite te mire.ky rrefim per mua eshte histori qe s'ka nevoje per asgje.
rrofte DEMOKRACIA
rrofte LIRIA

----------


## DoRiNa_80

Teksa disa fanatikë të diktaturës po bëhen gati të kremtojnë 100 vjetorin e lindjes se Neronit shqiptar, Enver Hoxhës, do të ishte mirë të risilleshin në kujtesë disa prej masakrave të tij të pangjashme:

-         Të ekzekutuar burra: 5557 persona
-         Të ekzekutuara gra: 457 persona
-         Të dënuar politikë burra: 26768 persona
-         Të dënuar politikë gra: 7367 persona
-         Të çmendur: 308 persona
-         Të internuarit janë aq shumë sa është e pamundur t'i nxjerrësh përafërsisht e jo saktësisht.
-         Të varurit, nuk dihen
-         Të zhdukurit, nuk llogariten.

Për të kuptuar fytyrën e komunzimit shqiptar, do tju lexonim vargjet e mëposhtme:
Enver-Koçi pa një ëndërr
Shqipninë - nuse, Titon  dhëndërr
N'nj'i shpi t'bukur, n' nji shpi të gjanë
Që nga Beogradi deri në Tiranë.

Ka me mijëra deklarata dhe dëshmi për mizoritë e diktaturës, por unë do të ndalem në dy prej tyre.

Deklarata e oficerit të Sigurimit Naun Bezhani:

Unë i nënshkruari Naun Bezhani, oficer sigurimi, deklaroj si më poshtë. Gjatë veprimtarisë sonë janë përdorur këto tortura

1.     Jeleku (tortura më e tmerrshme).
2.     Kamzhiku prej druri.
3.     Lënia pa bukë dhe pa ujë për ditë të tëra.
4.     Elektroshoku deri sa u bintë të fiktit.
5.     Hedhja në qafë e zinxhirëve me peshë të rëndë.
6.     Lidhja me duar prapa në dritare, në dru të varur në lartësinë sa të preknin majat e gishtrinjve.
7.     Thyerja e kockave dhe ndukja e mishit me darë (e përdorur pas dënimit të Shqefqet Bejës dhe të tjerë).
8.     Kripë në gojë.
9.     Stimulim varje ose pushkatim.
10.            Tortura morale për familjen. Në Shkodër për të thyer rezistencën e Dulo Kalit, në dhomën ngjitur me të çuam dy vajza të burgosura dhe dy të burgosur; ato bënë sikur gjoja ishin vajzat e tij që I kishin prurë atje për t'i çnderuar.
11.             Futja kokëposhtë në një fuçi me ujë.
12.            Fekale në gojë. Një herë Myftar Tarja e bëri këtë ndaj një Toptanasi.

Deklaratë e kapiten Lefter Lakrori, oficer i Sigurimit:

"Në atë kohë ishte zhvilluar gjyqi i deputetëve dhe si u dha vendimi për të gjithë ata që u dënuan me vdekje, jemi ngarkuar t'I torturojmë për të njerrë ç'a kishin. Naum Bezhani, Siri Çarçani dhe unë. Shoku nesti shkoi me komandantin në jug. Në vend të tij ishte Zihni Muço. Gjithë materialin që nxorrëm nga ata e mbajta unë deri sa erdhi Nesti (Kerenxhi) dhe për gjithë elementin që implikohej janë zhvilluar hetime. Aty ka apsur edhe anëtarë të partisë që implikoheshin dhe janë survejuar. Më kujtohet Shevqet Musaraj, Mark Ndoja dhe të tjerët s'më kujtohen edhe nga deputetët që s'janë të organizuar. Materialin të dënuarit e kanë shkruar me dorën e tyre, ku edhe sot e kanë në dosje".

Vendimi i gjykatës i dhënë më 27 shtator 1947, ishte si më poshtë:

-         Me varje:  Shefqet Beja, Sulo Klosi dhe Riza Alizoti
-         Me pushkatim: Sheh Selim karbunara, Dr. Enver Sazani, Selim Kokalari, Selaudin Toto, Muhamed Prishtina, Paolo Sgiatti, Irfan Majuni, Tefik Deliallisi, Hysen Shehu, Beqir Çela, Abdyl Kokoshi, Pertef Karagjozi  dhe Agathokli Xhitomi. 
-         Me burgim të përjetshëm: Ramazan Tabaku, Gjovalin Vlashi, Foto Bala, Ram Marku.
-          Me 20 vjet burg:  Rustem Sharra, Xhevat Xhafa dhe Shefki Minarolli.
-         Me 15 vjet burg:  Sulo Konjari.

Por gjyqet dhe krimet nuk u ndalën këtu, shqiptarë të ndershëm u vranë ose u burgosën pa faj për hir të miqësisë shqiptaro-jugosllave, shqiptaro-sovjetike, shqiptaro-kineze, shqiptaro  kozmopolite, etj: 

-         Dënohet grupi i patriotit Riza Dani. Me pushkatim: Riza Dani, Faik Shehu, Islam Radovicka, Uan Filipi, Hilmi Hipi, Syrja Selfo dhe Hasan Reçi; me burgim të përjetshëm: Kosta Boshnjaku, Isuf Hysenbegasi, Mestan Ujaniku, Nexhmi Ballka, Ivzi Kokalari dhe Demir Kallarati; me 20 vjet burg: Adem Prela, Arif Gjyli dhe Bexhet Shehu; me 15 vjet burg: Halit Gjoleka dhe Kamber Backa.     

-         Një ndër provokacionet komuniste të "serisë" ishte edhe gjyqi kundër klerit katolik të Shkodrës, me preteksin e fshehjes së armëve. "Ne Hys Zaja, prokuror publik i prefekturës Shkodër, urdhëroj ndalimin". Në Shkodër numëroheshin 10 burgje, ndërsa sipas funizuesit të bukës duhet të ishin 17. Ishin kthyer në burgje Kuvendi i Franceskanëve,  ndërtesa e Jezuitëve, shtëpitë e tregtarëve, i Prelës, i Pogut, i Ulqinakut përvec burgjeve të njohur si Burgu i Madh, Burgu i Gestapos, Burgu i Prefekturës

"Ishim shumë të dënuar me vdekje në një dhomë, dëshmon Rakip Meta. Ja lista:

1.     Hafiz Dërguti (pushkatuar)
2.     Ëngjëll Deda
3.     Rrok Mirashi
4.     Mikel Koliqi
5.     Mark Hasi
6.     Ndue Suma
7.     Mark Harapi
8.     Karlo Serreqi
9.     Agostin Ashiku
10.   Marjan prela
11.   Alek Baqli
12.   Zef Pllumi
13.   Filip Mazreku
14.   Frano Kiri
15.  Anton Luli
16.  Gaspër Suma
17.  Injac Gjoka
18.  Jak Zekaj
19.  Lekë Dredhaj
20.  Ciril Cani
21.  Mëhill Cani
22.  Bonat Gjecaj
23.  Toëm Laca
24.  Nikollë Shelqeti
25.  Gjon Karma
26.  Mëhill Karaj
27.  Donad Kurti
28.  Leon Kabashi
29.  Pjetër Gruda
30.  Pal Dedaj

----------


## saura

Ja pse u larguan ne emigracion shqiptaret.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Kur Kadri Hazbiu i shiste armë mafias italiane  

NGA AGIM MUSTA  



Analizë/ Historia e furnizimit të Shqipërisë me municione, që nga Italia fashiste, Kina, Bashkimi Sovjetik 

15 mars 2008. Një krismë dhe tronditje e tmerrshme, e shoqëruar me një kërpudhë flake dhe tymi, e ngjashme me kërpudhën e bombës atomike, që u hodh në Hiroshimë, më 6 gusht 1945, ndodhi në katundin Gërdec, 18 km lart Tiranës, në trekëndëshin Durrës – Tiranë – aeroporti i Rinasit (“Nënë Tereza”). Ku u gjetën ata mijëra tonë municione, që shpërthyen në ditën e 15 marsit 2008?! Shpesh në të kaluarën nga studiues të huaj dhe shqiptarë, Shqipëria ishte quajtur “fuçi baruti”. Në fakt, kjo shprehje e figurshme nuk i përgjigjet realitetit historik të kohës. Shqiptari që në kohën e pushtimit otoman ishte i armatosur edhe kur dilte jashtë shërbimit të gjatë ushtarak. Pas Luftës I Ballkanike (1912-1913) në Shqipëri mbetën mjaft armë dhe municione jo vetëm nga ushtria e shpartalluar turke, por dhe nga ushtria serbe e rraskapitur, që tërhiqej nëpërmjet territorit shqiptar drejt Korfuzit dhe Italisë në dimrin e vitit 1915. Qeveritë shqiptare të viteve 1920-1924 nuk bënë asgjë për çarmatimin e popullatës që mbante armë dhe municione pa leje. Me ardhjen e Ahmet Zogut në krye të shtetit shqiptar, në fillim si President dhe nga viti 1928 si Monark, u kryen disa operacione të suksesshme çarmatimi. Mund të themi me bindje se pas vitit 1932, në duart e popullatës nuk ekzistonin armë dhe municione pa lejen e organeve shtetërore. Pushtimi fashist dhe sidomos Lufta Italo-Greke (tetor 1940-maj 1941) lanë në territorin shqiptar armë dhe municione të konsiderueshme. Pas kapitullimit të Italisë më 8 shtator 1943, njëqind mijë ushtarë italianë braktisën armatimin e tyre dhe u arrit deri atje, sa një pushkë dhe një revolver shitej për një kokërr vezë. Me ato armatime u armatosën shumica e familjeve fshatare (në atë kohë fshatarësia përbënte 80% të popullatës shqiptare) dhe njësitë partizane, çetat e Ballit Kombëtar, të Legalitetit, pasuesit e bajraktarëve të veriut etj. Mbas vendosjes së diktaturës komuniste, më 29 nëntor 1944, u organizuan nga DMP (Divizioni i Mbrojtjes së Popullit) disa operacione çarmatimi të dhunshme. Mbas kontrollit në çdo shtëpi dhe kasolle, banorët e fshatrave i mblidhnin me dhunë në sheshin e katundit ku i rrihnin barbarisht, madje edhe i ekzekutonin pa gjyq, në qoftë se nuk dorëzonin sasinë e armëve dhe municioneve, që u kërkohej nga repartet ndëshkimore. Edhe sot e kësaj dite, në Mirditë, Kallmet dhe Zadrimë, kujtohen me llahtari gjëmat e komandantit të batalionit ndëshkimor të komanduar nga Toger Baba (alias Hodo Habibi) që kryente çarmatimin në ato krahina gjatë viteve 1945-1947. Kur Shqipëria komuniste aderoi në Traktatin e Varshavës në vitin 1955, në depot ushtarake nuk kishte më armë dhe municione të përdorura gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. *Ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik furnizoi ushtrinë shqiptare jo vetëm me armatime të lehta, por dhe me qindra tanke, aeroplanë, nëndetëse dhe mjete ushtarake lundrimi. U ndërtuan aeroporte dhe baza detare të vëna në shërbim të Traktatit të Varshavës, duke e kthyer Shqipërinë në një bazë të avancuar në Detin Mesdhe. Nga fundi i viteve pesëdhjetë drejt Shqipërisë i hodhi sytë edhe Kina maoiste. Në muajin maj të vitit 1959, kur Shqipërinë e vizitonte një delegacion sovjetik i kryesuar nga Nikita Hrushov, në Shqipëri ndodhej “inkonjito” ministri i Mbrojtjes së Kinës, marshalli Pi Den Huai, që përgatiste planet ushtarake për ta kthyer Shqipërinë në një depot ë madhe armatime, të paparë në rruzullin tokësor. Gjatë periudhës “të miqësisë” shqiptaro-kineze ( 1962-1978 ) Kina e furnizoi Shqipërinë me armatime që shkonin në vlerën e 18 miliardë dollarëve amerikanë. U ndërtuan disa uzina armatimi dhe municionesh, si ajo e Poliçanit në Berat e Mjeksit në Elbasan e Çekinit në Gramsh dhe një tjetër në periferinë e këtij qyteti. Përveç armatimeve dhe municioneve që prodhoheshin në Shqipëri, ushtria shqiptare u furnizua me qindra tanke kineze, me mjete ushtarake detare dhe me aeroplanë “Mig” difektozë, që shkaktuan vdekjen e disa dhjetëra aviatorëve shqiptarë. U ndërtuan me qindra tunele, për të depozituar mijëra tonë municione që prodhoheshin në uzinat e armatimit. Gjatë hapjes së tuneleve, janë vrarë mbi 500 ushtarakë, kufomat e të cilëve u dërgoheshin familjeve natën, duke i porositur që t’i varrosnin pa zhurmë dhe pa bujë. Në depot e municioneve u vendosën mbi 500 mijë tonë municione që i binte çdo shqiptari të mbante mbi shpinën e tij 2 ½ kv barrë e papërballueshme për shpinat e kërrusura të shqiptarëve mjeranë.* Sa qytetarë shqiptarë janë vrarë dhe plagosur nga shpërthimet e municionet gjatë sistemimit nëpër depo, gjatë transportit nga një vend në tjetrin dhe gjatë zboreve ushtarake?! Flitet se janë disa mijëra, por askush nuk e thotë këtë gjë me zë të lartë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Në arkivat e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes dhe të Brendshme (në qoftë se ekzistojnë) duhet të jenë emrat e atyre fatkeqëve që ranë viktima nga marrëzitë e klikës vrastare komuniste të asaj kohe. Përse nuk publikohen emrat e atyre fatzinjve që u vranë nga shpërthimet e municioneve dhe emrat e përgjegjësve për vdekjen e atyre qytetarëve që zbatuan verbërisht urdhrat e pushtetarëve vrasës?! *Shqipëria pas vitit 1962 u shndërrua në një depo gjigande baruti dhe u bë e frikshme jo vetëm për qytetarët e saj, por edhe për popujt e Evropës, Afrikës dhe Azisë. Pranë kabinetit të ish-ministrit të Brendshëm, Kadri Hazbiut, ndodhej zyra e një përfaqësuesi të mafias italiane, që kontraktonte për armët dhe municionet që do të blinte nga qeveria komuniste shqiptare për të furnizuar grupet terroriste në Itali, Korsikë, Spanjë, Irlandë, Greqi etj.* Qindra mijëra kallashnikovë të modelit kinez dhe dhjetëra mijëra tonë municionesh të prodhuara në Shqipëri u shitën në Ruanda, Kongo, Angola, me të cilat u vranë një milion e gjysmë tuci dhe hutu. Edhe sot e kësaj dite problemi i gjenocidit afrikan nuk është mbyllur. Një komision i OKB-së, me përfaqësues të vendeve afrikane, kërkojnë dënimin nga një gjykatë speciale në Hagë, të shkaktarëve të atij gjenocidi të përgjakshëm, që u ka marrë jetën qindra mijëra fëmijëve dhe grave të pafajshme afrikane. Shpresojmë se në aktakuzën e prokurorit të Hagës për gjenocidin afrikan nuk do të përmenden vetëm emrat e Çombes, Mobutus, Mengisit etj., por dhe të klikës vrastare të Enver Hoxhës që furnizoi grupet terroriste afrikane me dhjetëra mijëra tonë municione dhe armatime të prodhuara në Shqipëri. Armët dhe municionet shqiptare u dërguan edhe në Liban, Afganistan, Palestinë dhe në të tjera vende aziatike për të vrarë qindra dhe mijëra të pafajshëm. Për krimet e kryera në shumë vende të botës nga armët dhe municionet e dërguara nga Shqipëria komuniste, askush nuk ka folur dhe s’është përgjigjur penalisht. Askush nuk u dënua në Shqipëri nga ushtarakët e papërgjegjshëm që braktisën dhe hapën depot e armatimeve në vitin e mbrapshtë 1997. Nga armatimi i grabitur në ato depo nga bandat kriminale dhe mafioze u vranë mbi 3.000 shqiptarë të pafajshëm dhe u shkaktua një dëm i pallogaritshëm ekonomik. Një pjesë jo e vogël e atyre armatimeve ka mbetur në duart e popullatës civile, të cilat vazhdojnë të përdoren edhe sot, duke marrë jetën e qindra njerëzve. Shteti shqiptar pas vitit 1991 nuk mund të menaxhonte një sasi aq të madhe armatimesh dhe municionesh, prandaj ndodhën dhe katastrofa si ato në depot e armatimit të Qafështamës, në Dhembland të Tepelenës dhe në të tjera vende që nuk janë publikuar dhe janë mbajtur sekret. Gërdeci ishte akti i fundit i asaj drame që ka vazhduar në Shqipëri për gjysmë shekulli. Viktimat e Gërdecit u dëmshpërblyen, por sigurisht, dhimbja që shkaktoi ajo katastrofë, nuk do të harrohet për shumë kohë. Vendimi i gjykatës që do të gjykojë katastrofën e Gërdecit duhet të pasqyrojë me saktësi shkakun dhe pasojat. T’i jepet Romës ajo që i takon Romës dhe Cezarit atë që i takon Cezarit. Vetëm kështu do të mbyllet kjo faqe e përgjakur e historisë të armëve dhe municioneve shqiptare, të mallkuara nga mijëra nëna, gra dhe motra, për humbjen e njerëzve të tyre më të dashur. 




04/10/2009

----------


## *suada*

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bmqq...eature=related


Ah moj saura, Cmu rrenqeth mishi me keto immagini.

----------


## Popull Thjesht

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLFVhOPHYys


Jo, Jo.....

S'kena harru asnji gjo , as nga ato te Sulltan Salepit , as nga ato te Ballit e Xhafer Devave e Co, as nga ato te Enverit dhe as keto te sotmet e myteberit .

Kush harron , duhet te vizitohet te kuroje alzheimerin , se i bie te mos njohe edhe nenen dhe babane le pastaj ndonje gje tjeter !

Kush harron , nuk di ku shkon ! (fjale e urte e sajuar "live" nga Popull Thjesht)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Amaneti para vdekjes: Pse po arratisem nga Spaci*

» Dërguar më: 12/10/2009 - 13:13

Gilmana Bushati

Alma kërkon të atin". Ky nuk ësh të emri tjetër i dramës që u vu në skenë në qershor të këtij viti, me titullin "Antigona kërkon të atin", e regjisorit Mihallaq Luarasi, por është drama e qindra shqiptarëve, e vajzave, djemve, grave, baballarëve, vëllezërve, motrave, që kanë një jetë që kërkojnë familjarët e zhdukur nga diktatura komuniste. Është drama e mbi 4000 të zhdukurve nga kjo diktaturë, e cila parashikonte që në mesin e dënimeve të ishte dhe zhdukja e eshtrave të viktimave të tij. Ndërsa në dramën e Luarasit, ekzekutori i kërkon Antigonës falje dhe tregon vendin e pushkatimit të të atit, në dramën reale, në atë që jetohet përditë, një ndërgjegjësim i tillë nuk ndodh. Alma Hadëri, e bija e Sazan Hadërit, ka që në vitin 1991 që kërkon eshtrat e të atit, pushkatuar më 2 gusht të 1967 në burgun e Burrelit. Sazan Hadëri ishte një nga tre të guximshmit që shpërthyen burgun, së bashku me Dhori Gërnjotin dhe Adem Allçin. Por Hadëri pësoi fatin e keq, pasi u vra nga forcat e ndjekjes për t'u larguar nga burgu. Pasi është vrarë, një pjesë e forcave të ndjekjes e kanë kthyer në oborrin e burgut me një karrocë dore, për t'u treguar të tjerëve se çfarë fati do të kishin nëse bënin përpjekje të tilla. Gjithçka është e protokolluar dhe fotografuar nga drejtuesit e burgut, si vendi nga është shpërthyer burgu, vendi i vrasjes ashtu dhe kufoma, emri i zëvendësprokurorit që e ka dënuar me vdekje Hadërin vetëm pasi ai është vrarë nga forcat e ndjekjes, por nuk dihet se ku është varrosur. Më 1991-in fillon kalvari i kërkimit të Sazanit nga e bija, trashëgimtarja e vetme, e cila ishte një vjeçe kur ia vranë babanë. "I jemi drejtuar vetëm drejtuesve të burgut të Burrelit, për të gjetur ndonjë dokument për të ditur se ku është varrosur, por ata na kanë pohuar se për një gjë të tillë nuk ka asnjë dokument", - shprehet Alma Hadëri. Ajo shton më tej se asnjëherë nuk i janë drejtuar shtetit për të gjetur eshtrat e të atit, nuk është bërë asnjëherë një kërkesë zyrtare. Me shumë vonesë Alma ka arritur të sigurojë amanetin e të atit, të cilin ia ka besuar një të burgosuri tjetër, shkodranit Enver Xhelal Cufajt. Pasi shkruan se pse po e merr vendimin e rrezikshëm për të shpërthyer burgun e Burrelit, ndër të tjera ai nënvizon: "Amanet po më takove vajzën ndonjëherë, t'i thuash se e kam dashur shumë, për atë do punoj po shpëtova". Alma tregon se as bashkëvuajtësin e tij nuk ka arritur ta takojë dot, pasi ky amanet i ka mbërritur shumë vonë. "Edhe shkodrani ka vdekur me kohë dhe nuk mund të tregojë asgjë", - shprehet ajo. Në 40-vjetorin e shpërthimit të burgut të Burrelit, në gusht të 2007-ës, Alma tregon se ka qenë në një ceremoni organizuar jo nga shteti, por nga të burgosurit, ku ka bërë thirrje publike për gjetjen e eshtrave të të atit. "Atje është vendosur një pllakat me iniciativë private dhe i pranishëm në ceremoni ishte zëvendëskryeministri Gazmend Oketa. I jam drejtuar me fjalët se nuk dua asgjë tjetër nga qeveria, asnjë shpërblim apo dekoratë, vetëm të gjenden eshtrat e babait, që t'i bëj një varr ku mund të vendos një qiri", - shprehet e bija e Sazan Hadërit.

gsh

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Musta: Rrëfej poligonet e vdekjes të diktaturës
*
» Dërguar më: 12/10/2009 - 13:09


Gilmana Bushati

Një e madhe e viktimave nuk do të gjenden kurrë", - shprehet Agim Musta, njeriu që në 12 librat e tij ka dokumentuar tmerret e diktaturës komuniste. Ai shton se ndërsa regjimet e tjera të japin të drejtën të varrosësh kufomën, diktatura komuniste nuk ta jepte këtë të drejtë minimale, pasi eshtrat e këtyre viktimave hidheshin në gremina, lumenj, ose digjeshin me acid. Musta thekson se ministria e Brendshme e regjimit të Enver Hoxhës kishte miratuar një sërë poligonesh ku bëhej ekzekutimi i të dënuarve me vdekje. Ai tregon disa prej këtyre, që i ka titulluar "Poligonet e vdekjes" në kapitullin XIV të "Libri i zi i komunizmit shqiptar". "Por kishte dhe nga ato vende që nuk ishin autorizuar, por ku bëheshin vrasjet, kryesisht buzë lumenjve apo buzë greminave", - shprehet shkrimtari historian. Musta më pas tregon dëshminë e Dervish Sulos, ish-prokuror i Durrësit gjatë viteve 1950: "Të dënuarit me vdekje i ekzekutonim në Porto-Romano. Dikur atje ndodhej një fabrikë për përpunimin e lëkurës dhe kishte shumë gropa, ku kishin hedhur mbeturina lëkurësh të dekompozuara nga acidet. Kështu që nuk ishte e nevojshme të hapnim gropa të reja për kufomat e të ekzekutuarve. E afronim "gazin" afër një grope, zbritnim njeriun që do të ekzekutohej, e vendosnim para prozhektorëve të autoburgut të lidhur këmbë e duar dhe e ekzekutonim nga mbrapa me automatik ose revolver. Kur personi që ekzekutohej ishte i rëndësishëm, merrnim me vete edhe mjekun e Degës për të bërë pohimin me shkrim për personin e asgjësuar. Në shumicën e rasteve mjeku firmoste të nesërmen, pa ardhur në poligonin e vdekjes fizikishtPas kryerjes së vrasjes thirresha unë si prokuror dhe mjeku i Degës, për hartimin e raportit të ekzekutimit, që gjoja ishte hartuar në poligonin e vdekjes në Porto-Romano. Natën vonë, kufoma hidhej në gropat e Porto-Romanos dhe thithej menjëherë nga mbeturinat e fabrikës. Brenda një kohe të shkurtër ajo dekompozohej krejtësisht". Musta tregon se janë përdorur metoda të tilla për zhdukjen jo vetëm të kufomave, por edhe të eshtrave të tyre. "Një pjesë e tyre janë përdorur si kadavra në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe janë shitur edhe jashtë Shqipërisë, klinikave të spitaleve universitare, është kjo dëshmia e Halim Xhelos sa u takon të ekzekutuarve pas vitit 1948", - shprehet Musta. Ai përmend tmerrin e kënetës së Maliqit, për tharjen e së cilës kanë punuar të dënuarit politikë. "Ata që vdisnin nga puna e rëndë, nga torturat e sëmundjet, nuk i groposnin, por i hidhnin në llumin e kënetës. Në vjeshtë kur të burgosurit i dërgonin në burgje nga kishin ardhur shirat e furishëm që sillnin ujëra të shumtë, merrnin me vete llumin e kënetës dhe kufomat e dekompozuara dilnin në sipërfaqe. Ato tërhiqeshin nga qentë e katundeve përreth kënetës, duke u bërë tmerr për fshatarët dhe subjekte për legjenda të llahtarshme", - pohon Musta. Duke përmendur shifrën 4000 vetë që nuk kanë varre, evidencë e shoqatave të ish-të persekutuarve, shkrimtari historian Musta thekson se janë më shumë se 4000. Sipas tij, viktimat pa varre, pjesës më të madhe të cilëve nuk mund t'u gjenden eshtrat, janë 6000.

gsh

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Isuf Haluci, gracka me krerët e Sigurimit për thesarin që e shpëtoi nga pushkatimi në 85*
» Vendosur: 26/10/2009 - 08:42
  

Ferdinand Dervishi

Shfaqja, mëngjesin e 22 shtatorit të vitit të largët 1985, e një kompanie policësh të armatosur deri në dhëmbë që lëviznin njëshkolonë, të disiplinuar përgjatë shtratit të lumit Valbonë, të fryrë nga shirat, asokohe kishte hutuar gjithë banorët e fshatrave Bujan dhe Fushë-Lumi të Tropojës. Pa zhurmë, pa bujë, krejt kujdesshëm, vargu shkonte drejt vendit ku lumi i bashkuar me përroin e Shydenicës krijonte një zgavër gjigante, në qendër të së cilës rryma e ujit spërdridhej si gjarpër. Në vazhdim ca sy të frikësuar, fshehur pas shkurreve, do të zmadhoheshin edhe më duke vëzhguar një djalë të ri të vishej me ca rroba e një skafandër të çuditshme dhe të kridhej e zhytej në mes të vorbullës kërcënuese të ujit.
Se bëhej fjalë për zbulimin e një thesari, saktësisht të një arke me 13 kilogramë flori, këtë banorët e zonës do ta mësonin të fundit, madje vite më pas, por që policët e ardhur nga Tirana kishin me pranga me vete Isuf Halucin, atë djaloshin e hedhur të fshatit të tyre, të njëjtin që pak vite më pas do të vritej i veshur me pardesynë e Azem Hajdarit, këtë kureshtarët e kishin mësuar të parën. Ai dallohej atje tej. Trupi i Isuf Halucit i stërholluar nga torturat, shtrënguar këmbë e duar me hekura, shfaqej herë pas here mes supeve viganë të dy policëve të bëshëm që e shtypnin në mes si sardele, edhe ata të lidhur bashkë me të me pranga.
Ishte koha pasi gjykata na kishte dënuar, Isufin dhe mua, me vdekje me pushkatim. Kishim dy vjet në burg, ndërsa akuzat e fabrikuara në adresën tonë ishin gjithsej 13. Ishin pothuaj të gjitha akuzat më të rënda të Kodit Penal, të pjesës për Krime kundër Shtetit, që nga agjitacioni e propaganda, sabotimi, agjentura, tentativa e vrasjes së Ramiz Alisë, tentativa e arratisjes jashtë vendit, shkuar deri tek shkelja e dispozitave mbi arin e valutën. Pikërisht pasi gjykata na dënoi me vdekje me pushkatim, Isufi më tha se ishte duke u menduar tu bënte një rreng të fundit këtyre. Këtyre kasapëve, torturuesve, policëve, hetuesve, prokurorëve, sigurimsave, krerëve të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, ministrit Hekuran Isai, drejtorit të Sigurimit, Zylyftar Ramizi... Një rreng me qëllimin final të shmangte në kohën e duhur vendimin e gjykatës që na kishte dënuar me vdekje, rrëfen Skënder Haluci, djali i xhaxhait të Isuf Halucit, i bashkëdënuar me vdekje nën të njëjtat akuza dhe i mallkuar të përjetonte çaste tmerri në pritje të vendimit përfundimtar të ekzekutimit me pushkatim. I njëjti që në kohët moderne, në ditët e sotme,  falë jo vetëm fatit të mbijetesës, është investuar të punojë në fushën e drejtësisë, aktualisht me atributet e një prej komisionerëve të Avokatit të Popullit.

*Kurthi më i zgjuar*

Një thesar, shoqëruar nga një histori mbështjellëse bindëse, mjafton për të ndalur një çast frymën e çdo humani të përgjegjshëm në botë. Sepse një thesar, gjetja e tij, arrin të ndryshojnë në mënyrën më radikale të imagjinueshme fatin, rrjedhën e jetës së qenies, apo qenieve njerëzore që e posedojnë. Por askush nuk mund ta besojë se si dikur, nën darën e shtypjes absolute që buronte nga sistemi i betonuar komunist, larg çdo lloj mundësie për ndihmë, mbyllur e siguruar me pesëqind çelësa e policë roje, lidhur këmbë e duar dhe me skafandër në kokë në pritje të pushkatimit, dikush të llogariste, pa bërë asnjë gabim të vetëm, efektet e magjishme të përrallës së një thesari të largët, të padukshëm, imagjinar. Një thesari të ndërtuar në brishtësinë e eterit, porse në mendjen e krijuesit pasqyruar me bindjen për fortësinë e çeliktë të fijeve që përbënin kurthin për mbijetesë. Të paktën brenda kufijve të territorit të Shqipërisë së të gjitha kohërave ka të ngjarë që kjo të jetë gracka më e zgjuar e një të dënuari, i cili pret ekzekutimin me vdekje, pikërisht me qëllim që të shmangë këtë dhe të vazhdojë të jetojë.
Kam fshehur një arkë me 13 kilogramë flori diku në shtratin e lumit Valbonë. Duhet të më besoni. Edhe Skënderi, djali i xhaxhait, e di për thesarin, por nuk e di se ku e kam fshehur. Do u jap prova për këtë. Prova të prekshme. Pa ju dhënë prova mos më besoni. Por... shikoni mos ndryshoni sadopak linjën e përllogaritur për fatin e jetëve tona. Fundja gjithçka në këtë histori e ka një vlerë dhe një kundërvlerë..., kishin qenë pak a shumë fjalët e Isuf Halucit për një nga drejtuesit më të lartë të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, takimin me të cilin i dënuari me vdekje e kishte kërkuar me këmbëngulje dhe urgjencë.
Historia e thesarit ishte edhe një përpjekje e fundit për të kthyer situatën në favorin tonë. Nga ana tjetër, Isufi, duket gjatë gjithë zhvillimit të gjyqit e vuante shumë faktin se bashkë më të po shkoja edhe unë drejt dënimit me vdekje. Ishte katër vjet më i madh në moshë se unë. Duket ndihej përgjegjës. Ndërkohë, unë e kisha vënë re se ai gjatë gjithë zhvillimit të gjyqit, ishte përpjekur që të devijonte akuzat që më përfshinin edhe mua. Saktësisht mohoi të gjitha akuzat duke i quajtur të montuara, por edhe pohoi gjithashtu, sido që të vinte puna, Skënderi, pra unë, nuk ishte i përzier me asnjë prej tyre. Pra, unë jam i bindur se më shumë se për veten e vet, këtë historinë e thesarit, Isufi e sajoi për të më ndihmuar mua, rrëfen Skënder Haluci, pa e fshehur në asnjë çast dobësinë për personalitetin e të afërmit të vet, që tashmë nuk jeton.
Më tej, sajesa vazhdon me detajin kyç të së gjithë ngjarjes. Isuf Haluci e kishte menduar planin e vet deri në imtësi, duke përllogaritur provokimvëzhgim rezultati edhe kundër-reagimet e kundërshtarëve. Ai kishte menduar tu jepte një provë të fortë njerëzve, që kishin në duar fatin e jetës së tij dhe të djalit të xhaxhait. Me qëllim që ata të nisnin të besonin seriozisht në historinë e legjendës së thesarit.
Fillimisht, që të besonin se e kishte seriozisht për thesarin, Isufi u tha atyre të Sigurimit të Shtetit se ku gjendej një pjesë fare e vogël e tij. Me Isufin në atë kohë bënim tregti me anë të florinjve, që i mblidhnim në zonën e Tropojës dhe dërgonim jashtë vendit me anë të shoferëve të kamionëve të tregtisë, të cilët, kur ktheheshin, na sillnin mall, orë e sende të tjera, çikërrima të ngjashme, por shumë të kërkuara në tregun e kohës. Para se të na arrestonin kujtoj se kishim gjendje 23 monedha floriri, që Isufi i mbante të fshehura në murin e shtëpisë së tij, në Bujan. Pas një tulle që duhej hequr. Pas arrestimit tonë, duke e ditur se kishim nëpër duar florinj, policia dhe Sigurimi kontrolluan të gjitha vrimat e mundshme, madje e mbajtën shtëpinë të rrethuar për një javë, por pa mundur të gjenin ndonjë gjë të vlefshme. Kështu Isufi, në zbatim të planit të tij, u rrëfeu krerëve të Ministrisë së Rendit të asaj kohe se ku gjendej një pjesë fare e vogël e thesarit. Ata shkuan në shtëpinë e tij në Bujan dhe i gjetën 23 monedhat pikërisht pasi hoqën tullën që u rrëfeu Isufi. Duket saktësia e informacionit dhe e vërteta e vërtetuar, bindi krerët e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme që të besonin tek pjesa tjetër, te thesari i Bujanit i fshehur në një zgavër të lumit Valbonë. Më kupton, këta florinj të gjetur, këta pak florinj të falur, bënë atë efektin që bën te qeni i gjahut aroma e lëkurës së presë, që gjahtari ia tund para hundës para se ta lëshojë nga zinxhiri..., vazhdon rrëfimin djali i xhaxhait të Isuf Halucit.

*Tek thesari në Valbonë*

Kështu më 22 shtatorin e largët të vitit 1985, kur kreut absolut komunist të vendit ende nuk i ishte tretur mishi në arkivol dhe kur në të gjithë vendin diktatura ishte duke ekzekutuar me pushkatim deri edhe vjedhësit e rëndomtë, në bregun e spërdredhur të lumit Valbonë, mes bukurisë së natyrës që në ato anë gjendet me tepri në çdo kohë, një kompani policësh kishin nisur të ndërtonin në mendjen e tyre skenën e gjetjes së një thesari. Të një thesari të vërtetë, mbase, mbase edhe të rrëshqitjes së ndonjë monedhe verdhëlleme në xhep, ashtu padashur, pa e vënë re askush.
Para se të niseshin për në Tropojë, ata të Sigurimit më morën në pyetje. Ndërsa unë bëra lojën e Isufit, djalit të xhaxhait, që e adhuroja. Më pyetën për thesarin dhe u thashë se nuk dija asgjë. Kështu më kishte mësuar Isufi. Ne, por edhe të gjithë të burgosurit e tjerë, komunikonim ditën e natën me anë të një kodi që ishte shpikur në burg. I ngjashëm me atë MORS, ku një germë e caktuar e alfabetit kishte një numër goditjesh përkatëse në murin ndarës të qelive. Ndërsa ditën e dytë të marrjes në pyetje, duke bërë sikur u theva nga presioni dhe torturat, u rrëfeva xhelatëve se e dija se Isufi kishte një thesar, por u betova se nuk e dija se ku e mbante të fshehur. Duket ky pohim i bindi përfundimisht ata të Sigurimit dhe të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme se Isuf Haluci nuk i mashtronte për thesarin, rrëfen Skënderi, duke tundur kokën majtas-djathtas, si për të treguar se sa e çmendur kishte qenë e gjithë kjo histori.
Shpura e policisë dhe disa krerë të Sigurimit të Shtetit kishin udhëtuar për gjatë gjithë natës për në Tropojë. Isuf Halucin, sipas rrëfimit të djalit të xhaxhait, e kishin lidhur këmbë e duar me hekura, ndërsa në dy krahët i rrinin dy policët më viganë të Repartit Special 326, një nga të cilët ishte kampion në sportin e mundjes.
Siç më tregoi Isufi më pas, dy policët që e kishin marrë përsipër sigurimin e tij, njërën dorë e kishin të lidhur me pranga me dorën e tij. Kështu kishin udhëtuar gjatë gjithë natës me makinë, kështu kishin ecur përgjatë shtratit të Valbonës, kështu kishin parë shfaqjen për gjetjen e thesarit në vendin ku përroi i Shydenicës bashkohet me lumin e Valbonës duke krijuar një zgavër gjigante...

(vijon nesër)
ferdinanddervishi@yahoo.com

*Afrim Krasniqi: E kujtoj policinë duke kërkuar thesarin*

Isha i vogël, por e kujtoj policinë që nisi të kërkonte thesarin në Valbonë në vitin 1985, pasi shtëpia jonë ishte afër lumit. Pohimi që vërteton marrëzinë e krerëve të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme për kërkimin e thesarit imagjinar të së dënuarit me vdekje Isuf Haluci vjen nga publicisti dhe studiuesi i njohur, Afrim Krasniqi. I cili në fëmijërinë e hershme ka banuar në fshatin Fushë-Lumi, që gjendet në kufi me Bujanin, nga ishte Isuf Haluci, nocione gjeografike që gjenden në afërsi të qytetit të Bajram-Currit. Sipas rrëfimit të Krasniqit, atë mëngjes, herët, në shtëpitë e tyre kishte trokitur policia duke dhënë urdhra të prerë që askush mundësisht të mos dilte nga shtëpia dhe të mos bëhej kurioz për veprimet e përfaqësuesve të shtetit në zonë.
Ishim fëmijë atëherë dhe prindërit na mbyllën brenda. Por ne e gjetëm mundësinë të hidhnim një sy. Nuk u rezistuam urdhrave. Fshehurazi nisëm të vëzhgonin se çfarë ishte duke ndodhur, rrëfen Krasniqi.
Vendet, ku policë, civilë, por edhe ushtarë, sipas Krasniqit, kishin kërkuar për thesarin e Isuf Halucit, ishin dy.
Kujtoj policë, ushtarë dhe disa civilë që fillimisht kërkuan në vendin kur përroi i Shydenicës bashkohet me lumin e Valbonës, por edhe në një vend tjetër. Kjo është një zonë midis fshatit Bujan dhe fshatit Fushë-Lumi, që në atë kohë nuk kishte më shumë se 20 shtëpi. Kuptohet që ne fëmijët vëzhgonim nga larg. Shtëpia e prindërve të mi ishte jo më shumë se 500 metër nga lumi. Kam të ngulitur në mendje një person që mbahej i lidhur me litar nga disa ushtarë. Duhet të ketë qenë palombari, nxjerr nga memoria e fëmijërisë publicisti i njohur.
Pasi kërkuan në vendtakimin e përroit të Shydenicës me Valbonën, policët, ushtarët dhe civilët u zhvendosën më tej, duke kontrolluar një tjetër zgavër. Ky vend gjendet ndanë Fushës së Bujanit, rreth 500-600 metër nga lugina e varrezave të dëshmorëve të Tropojës. Është një luginë e thellë, 200 metër mbase, e pabanuar, me shumë gjelbërim dhe ndan fshatin Bujan me Fushë-Lumin, rrëfen Krasniqi. Sipas të njëjtit, në këtë vend të dytë dikur kishte qenë fshehur një grup të rinjsh të drejtuar nga një grua, të cilët ishin akuzuar për mashtrime dhe vjedhje të disa dyqaneve dhe magazinave të njohura në atë kohë. Një grup që nuk kishte lidhje me Isuf Halucin. Duket Sigurimi mendonte se edhe në këtë vend të lumit mund të kishte ndonjë thesar, shpjegon Krasniqi duke e përmbyllur me pohimin se vërtet ajo zonë më pas u vu në ruajtje dhe u shpall si ekonomi ndihmëse e Degës së Punëve të Brendshme të Tropojës.       
fe. de.

panorama.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Themie Thomai: Si i rezistova Enver Hoxhës për 13 vjet ministre*

» Dërguar më: 27/10/2009 - 14:29

Ilda Lumani

Ruan të njëjtin autoritet në pamje si të ishte ende pjesë e dikastereve të larta. Trupdrejtë, e kujdesshme me pamjen, fl okët e lyer, një truk i lehtë dhe një fjalor i zgjedhur dhe i rrjedhshëm. Themie Thomai, ministrja e Bujqësisë për 13 vjet, vjen në një rrëfi m të veçantë në Bulevard VIP. Mes historive të shumta që rrëfen nga ajo kohë, vë re dhe nostalgji,
por edhe një keqardhje për prishjen e gjithçkaje që u ndërtua nga ajo si ministre. Edhe pse e vëmendshme ndaj zhvillimit të ekonomisë dhe politikës, ajo tashmë i është përkushtuar tërësisht jetës familjare për të rikuperuar kohën
e humbur gjatë rinisë së saj, kur i duhej të merrte përgjegjësi të mëdha. Që në moshën 21-vjeçare u bë kryetare kooperative. 10 vjet më pas, kur ajo ishte 31 vjeç, u thirr në Komitetin Qendror për tju emëruar posti i ministres së Bujqësisë, të cilin e mbajti për 13 vjet. Por, si ishte kjo eksperiencë dhe cilat ishin përplasjet e saj me Byronë. Le të ndjekim këtë rrëfi m të veçantë, së bashku...
Rinia juaj i përket viteve 60- 70. Si ishte atëherë rinia dhe si  e kujtoni ju sot?
Do përpiqem të them diçka nga rinia ime, e cila ka qenë edhe e bukur siç është rinia vetë e bukur, por edhe me probleme. E them këtë, sepse në moshë fare të mitur mua më ka lënë babai, më ka vdekur dhe nënës i duhej të përballonte familjen. Dhe, ndonëse ajo ishte në moshë fare të re, ne ishim dy fëmijë, motër dhe vëlla, ndaj ajo
u përball me shumë sakrifi ca, prandaj them që rinia kishte edhe gjëra të bukura, por edhe peripeci, nga ana
ekonomike; nëna duhet të mbante familjen, fëmijët...
Unë gjatë gjithë kohës sime të rinisë kam qenë aktive, më ka pëlqyer kënga, muzika, fi lmi, sporti, mësimi po se po. Kam qenë vazhdimisht me rezultate të mira, dhe të gjitha këto e bënin jetën të bukur. Dhe, nëse kishe ndonjë gjë, e harroje. Që në moshë të re unë jam marrë edhe me rininë, kam punuar shumë me rininë. Unë jam bërë në një moshë fare të re, që 21 vjeçe kryetare kooperative në Këmishtaj, gjë e cila nuk ma la ta çoja rininë time deri në fund. Kjo atëherë ishte një detyrë e vështirë, sepse kishte të bënte me jetën e shumë kooperativistëve që ishin atëherë, që duhet të realizoje prodhimin, që ata të mund të merrnin paratë. Dhe, kjo natyrisht nuk të linte kohë të merreshe me problemet e mirëfillta të rinisë apo të kënaqësisë që të jep rinia, ndaj shpejt unë hyra në hallet e punës, të drejtimit, të realizimit të planit. Në fillim nuk kam dashur, e kam refuzuar këtë punë, për vetë moshën që kisha, përvojën që nuk e kisha fare, por siç ishte në atë kohë, të thoshin që këtë detyrë do ta bësh dhe do ta bëje.
Si ndiheshit kur u jepnit urdhra punëtorëve, që mund të ishin edhe prindërit tuaj në moshë?
E kisha vështirë, sepse kisha shumë nga ata që njihja që kur isha e vogël dhe më kishin mbajtur afër, por puna e donte që të jepje dhe urdhër, të jepja një detyrë që do ta bënin. Ajo që dua të vë në dukje është se, edhe pse kam qenë e re, për çudi ata njerëz më kanë kuptuar shumë mirë. Edhe unë u kam ndenjur afër, në mënyra të ndryshme jam përpjekur të njoh psikologjinë e tyre, të heq mendimet e tyre, që ishin të lidhura fort me traditën dhe nuk u pëlqente të bëje një kapërcim të menjëhershëm në mendime. Dhe, kur ti u thoshe diçka të re, ishte pak e vështirë. Duke ndërtuar një punë të tillë, edhe pse ishte shumë e vështirë, ne si kolektiv, specialistët, kolegët e me të gjithë atje, mendoj se bëmë më të mirën që mund të bëhej në atë kohë. Nuk mund të them që ishte e shkëlqyer gjithçka, por bëmë më të mirën e mundshme për kohën. Ekonomia, për të cilën unë kam drejtuar për 10 vjet si kryetare kooperative, arriti rezultate. Prodhimi bujqësor dhe blegtoral krahasohej në atë kohë edhe me rezultatet e Europës. Ekonomia u rrit, në rendimentin e grurit, të misrit, prodhimeve të tjera bujqësore që kishte drejtim kooperativa. Ne punonim si një ekip me specialistët që kishim. Madje, kishim ngritur laboratorë për prodhimin e farnave, për prodhimin e grurit, punimin e tokave, plehërimin e tyre, dhe këto lidhje ishin me institucione shkencore. Pothuaj këtë kooperativë ne e kishim kthyer në një institucion shkencor. Pse e thashë këtë? E vura në dukje, sepse pa shkencë pa dituri, pa punë, pa dashuri, bujqësia nuk mund të ecë. Dhe, ajo punë e vështirë, kur i shtohej kënaqësia e arritjeve, e lehtësonte peshën e vështirësisë. Kjo ka qenë një shkollë shumë e madhe për mua dhe kam mendimin që edhe sot, në zgjedhjen që i bëhet administratës duhet t'i vihet përparësi kësaj. Mendoj se punonjësi para se të kalojë në administratë duhet të ketë kaluar në një stazh prodhimi, a punë tjetër që të mund të jetë në gjendje të perceptojë rregullat me njerëzit në radhë të parë, teknikat, etika, teknologjitë, që sot janë shumë më lehtë për t'i përvetësuar, mjetet e informacionit nuk mund të krahasohen me atë kohë. Dhe, them se kjo do t'i shërbejë gjithsecilit, qoftë për karrierën e tij, por do t'i bëjë mirë edhe vetes. Praktika ka rëndësi të madhe.
Ndërsa keni qenë kryetare kooperative për 10 vjet, jeta juaj personale si ka shkuar?
Unë jam martuar me tim shoq në vitin 1967, kur isha 22 vjeç. Jemi njohur të rinj, isha e fejuar kur u bëra kryetare kooperative. Bashkëshorti im ka mbaruar për mjekësi, është mjek stomatolog, kemi dy fëmijë, një vajzë dhe një djalë, tani janë të rritur. Jeta familjare (duke pasur këto presione), përsa i përket argëtimit ka qenë e kufizuar. Të gjitha hapësirat ishin të pakta dhe duhet të them që ata kanë bërë sakrifica, burri dhe fëmijët, nëna ime dhe vëllai.
Bashkëshorti juaj, si e përballonte punën tuaj dhe faktin se impenjimet tuaja familjare ishin të kufizuara?
Ne atëherë kemi pasur disa koncepte të qarta, dhe mendoj se gjëja më pozitive ka qenë që im shoq nuk ka ndërhyrë në punën time. Më ka lënë të punoj sipas rregullave të kohës, dhe kjo më ka ndihmuar të jem shumë e paanshme ndaj gjykimeve me njerëzit, me punën. E vlerësoj shumë këtë si një ndihmesë të madhe që më është ofruar nga bashkëshorti im gjatë gjithë kohës. Ai e ka pasur pak më të vështirë, sepse merrej më shumë me fëmijët dhe në atë kohë çdo gjë ishte e planifikuar, e diktuar, duhet ta realizoje. Unë çdo ditë kisha të bëja me marrëdhëniet me kooperativistët, me shtetin e kështu që nuk mund të ishe një familjare shembullore.
Por, ama në moshën 31-vjeçare ju u bëtë ministre. Si erdhi ky propozim?
Kjo ndodhi në vitin '75, kur ne arritëm rezultate shumë të mira në prodhim dhe nga ana shkencore, të cilat sapo ishin bërë të ditura në media. Madje u bë një qendër që vinin edhe për eksperiencë në kooperativë. Në vitin '76, krejt papritur (mua nuk më kishte shkuar kurrë mendja), më thanë që të kërkojnë në Komitetin Qendror. Mendova se do të bëhej ndonjë mbledhje për çështjen e detyrave, meqë rezultatet kishin qenë të mira dhe u nisa për në Tiranë. Në pritje ishin edhe tre shokë, që do të bëheshin zëvendësministra. Dhe, ata të thirrur si unë në Komitetin Qendror. Kur shkuam, na komunikoi vendimin Hysni Kapo dhe pastaj na thirri Enveri dhe tha: "Siç ua tha dhe Hysniu, ju jeni vendosur në këto detyra të reja". Përsëri unë shfaqa mendimin që kjo është një detyrë shumë e vështirë dhe vet natyra e bujqësisë është e vështirë, sepse ajo lidhet edhe me kushtet klimaterikë, është delikate, e kështu që nuk mundet t'i përgjigjem kësaj detyre. Por, ai më tha: "Kjo është vendosur dhe ju duhet ta kryeni këtë detyrë". Natyrisht u bisedua edhe për bujqësinë, si një degë e rëndësishme e ekonomisë. Unë u shqetësova shumë, se isha e papërgatitur për një gjë të tillë dhe isha mjaft e emocionuar. Nuk mund ta konceptoja si karrierë, për mua ishte detyrë dhe mendoja, a do jem e zonja ta bëj këtë apo jo. Unë si natyrë nuk marr përsipër një detyrë që nuk e bëj dot, të thoshin e ulëm në një karrige sepse ishte grua. Unë nuk luftoja për këto, unë duhet ta meritoja këtë punë. Duke u nisur nga kjo, pasi u bënë dorëzimet, fillova punën në Ministrinë e Bujqësisë.
Çfarë kujtoni nga dita e parë e punës si ministre?
Të them të drejtën, atë ditë kam qenë edhe paksa e hutuar, por më kujtohet kur erdha nga zyra, shkova për të ngrënë drekë tek restorant "Drini", pasi familjen e kisha ende në Lushnjë. Më parë shkoj të laj duart dhe një vajzë e re (si ju) më shihte dhe më pyeti, ju jeni filania, po i thashë. E ke të vështirë, - më pyeti? E vështirë është, - i thashë, - akoma nuk e kam provuar. - Unë e di që është e vështirë, por përderisa kam qenë 10 vjet kryetare kooperative e di që do ta bëj. Ajo më tha: "Ti mos e merr me frikë, se ke tërë gratë e Shqipërisë me vete". Më inkurajoi. Nuk ja mësova emrin, por u ndjeva e lumtur. Ishte e vështirë, sepse bujqësia ishte një institucion i rëndësishëm, mbahej një popullatë, fshat-qytet me të, punonte fuqia punëtore në industrinë e lehtë dhe ushqimore, kishte një pjesë të rëndësishme të eksportit tregtia e jashtme. Pra, ishte një detyrë me përgjegjësi që duhet ta ndiqje. Kjo, natyrisht mua më shqetësonte, më rriste përgjegjësinë më shumë, këmbënguljen, por edhe probleme shumë kishte.
Cila ka qenë dita më e vështirë si ministre?
Ka pasur shumë, po të ishte një do të ishte mirë. Sa fillova detyrën në ministri (unë fillova në datën 1 maj '76) në datën 5 qershor ka rënë një breshër i madh që ka rrafshuar gjithë fushën e Lushnjës dhe një pjesë të fushës së Fierit. Duheshin masa të jashtëzakonshme për ta rikuperuar, jo grurin se ai iku, por për ta mbjellë misër, etj. Ishte një ngarkesë, sepse përveç emocionit, se sa kisha filluar punë, u shtua edhe kjo. Ka pasur momente të vështira për të mbajtur edhe qëndrime. Për shembull, ka qenë një herë mes të tjerave, që diskutohej se fshatarët, kooperativistët kishin në dispozicion vetëm një dynym tokë që mund ta kultivonin për nevojat e tyre. Shtrohej problemi, këta kooperativistë do të kishin fëmijë, fëmijët do të rriteshin, ata do të martoheshin dhe do të largoheshin nga trungu i familjes. Problemi shtrohej se a do të ndahej ky dynym mes tyre, apo ai që martohej duhet të merrte tokë tjetër. Dhe, unë si ministre e Bujqësisë isha që duhej të merrnin një dynym tjetër dhe me këtë pikëpamje unë shkova në qeveri, të cilën qeveria nuk ma pranoi në atë kohë.
Kush e ka kundërshtuar më shumë këtë tezë tuajën?
Ka pasur shumë, por nuk dua të merrem me emra. Nuk u pranua dhe kemi vajtur tek Byroja Politike (sepse ajo vendoste) me dy mendime, mendimi i qeverisë përballë timit. Atje, pasi dhanë mendimet dhe se çfarë mendoja unë, më bënë shumë pyetje, edhe provokuese, që çfarë është kjo, në këtë mënyrë ndahet toka. Unë u përpoqa të jepja shpjegime, që toka nuk ndahet, ata që punojnë do marrin tokë dhe do të prodhojnë për veten e tyre, dhe kjo duhej bërë. Presioni ishte shumë i madh, ç'është e vërteta.
Keni pasur frikë?
Unë nuk para kam pasur frikë, por presioni ishte i madh. Kam qenë e hapur në mendimet e mia, aq sa më lejonte koha dhe hapësira, të kuptohemi. Ky ka qenë një moment i vështirë. Më kujtohet një herë tjetër, ka qenë problemi i shtimit të sipërfaqeve që mbilleshin me sojë, një bimë vajore, që diskutohet edhe sot. Ato i kërkonin për nënproduktet, por ama donte investime të mëdha. Apo, edhe shtimi i sipërfaqeve të duhanit. Unë në atë kohë i kam kundërshtuar me argumente. Presion shumë i madh më është bërë, pse e kundërshton, kjo është direktiva. Unë u thosha që kjo nuk bëhej, pasi kërkonte teknologji, etj. Dhe, natyrisht që nuk u bë. Gjithashtu ministria e Bujqësisë nuk ishte dakord që të bëhej, tufëzimi i bagëtive. Ky ishte një gabim i madh. Kjo pasi, e zhveshi fshatarin si prodhues dhe e bëri konsumator. Atëherë u bënë konsumatorë të gjithë. Unë në një formë ose në një tjetër e kam kundërshtuar, natyrisht kam marrë edhe risqe. Kjo e dëmtui shumë blegtorinë.
Po me Enver Hoxhën keni pasur përplasje?
Për çështjen e ndarjes së tokës, që u përmenda më lart, kam pasur në fakt. Vet me atë, madje. Ka qenë diku nga vitet '80. Unë isha për dhënien e tokës për çdo familje edhe kur ajo shtohej nga një dynym. Qeveria jo. Në mbledhje Enveri më tha: "Pse ty të ka lënë Partia që të mendosh për fshatarët". Jo, i thashë. Unë këtë mendim kam, meqë jam në këtë fushë, pastaj si vendoset është në dorën tuaj. Natyrisht, nuk ishte e lehtë, por nuk mund të veproja dhe të thosha ndryshe, se unë e dija çfarë donte fshatari.
Një femër në një dikaster të vështirë për mbi 12 vjet? Vetëm merita e punës?
Është e vërtetë që unë kam ndenjur për një kohë të gjatë në krye të dikasterit dhe fitova një përvojë shumë të mirë. Por, unë çdo punë që marr përsipër e çoj deri në fund. E dua punën, e dashuroj punën, jetoj me të. Dhe, nuk ishte se unë i bëja hyzmetin karriges që të rrija më gjatë, nuk më kishte shkuar mendja kurrë për këtë, unë i bëja hyzmet një pune të madhe që ishte e dobishme për vendin tim. E dija vërtetë atje ku njerëzit jetonin, punonin, dhe shihja njerëz që ushqeheshin mirë dhe njerëz që ushqeheshin jo mirë. Ministria e Bujqësisë më ka bërë që unë të njoh detajet e jetës shqiptare në fshat. Kam shkelur me këmbë gjithë Shqipërinë, mund të jenë të rralla fshatrat që nuk i kam shkelur, kam fjetur në shumë shtëpi familjarësh, nga Tropoja në Konispol, kam gjetur ngrohtësinë në ata njerëz, kam gjetur dashurinë; dashuri për punën, dhe kjo më ka bërë edhe më të motivuar për punën. Mendimet dhe idetë që më jepnin më kanë ndihmuar dhe me gjithë vështirësitë që kisha, thosha po jap një kontribut aq sa mund të jepja.
Si e kujtoni atë kohë?
E kujtoj edhe me dashuri, por edhe me dhimbje, sepse shumë gjëra të bukura që u bënë në bujqësi (që ishte mundi dhe djersa e gjithë shqiptarëve, sepse të gjithë punonin për bujqësinë), u shkatërruan. Përveç gjithë atyre agrumeve që u mbollën dhe u bë një kurorë që çdo stinë të kishte frutat e veta, me ç'kam parë gjithçka është shkatërruar. Dhe, e dyta ishte sistemi i vaditjes e kullimit. 63 për qind e tokave ishin nën ujë, mbi 2000 e ca ishin rezervuare, sistemi fushor ishte i vaditur, ky sistem u cungua dhe deri diku u prish. Dhe, e treta sipas meje, gabim është që toka të shpërdorohej në mënyrë të paparë nga erozioni, sepse pritat mbrojtëse nuk ekzistojnë. Ne jemi zonë kodrinore-malore dhe pritat që ndalojnë përmbytjet e reshjeve nuk ekzistojnë më. Gjithashtu, toka po zihet nga ndërtime pa kriter, po çimentohet dhe ajo nuk pjell më. Toka është copëzuar, dhe ti nuk mundesh të aplikosh një teknologji të lartë, që prodhimi ynë të mos ishte vetëm për vendin, por edhe për eksport. Kam dëgjuar që janë bërë investime, sepse unë jetën e kam të lidhur me bujqësinë, por ato janë të pamjaftueshme. Sa më parë të fillohet si duhet një punë e mirë në bujqësi, asnjëherë nuk është vonë. Duke zhvilluar bujqësinë, do të kishte shumë njerëz në punë dhe do të luftohej papunësia.
Si është e përditshmja juaj?
E përditshmja ime.... natyrisht nuk marr pjesë në ndonjë grupim politik, kam dalë në pension prej 4 vjetësh. I jam përkushtuar familjes, se kam shumë deficite nga e kaluara. E kam ndjerë këtë dhe tani jam më e përkushtuar për fëmijët. Ata janë rritur, por kam dëshirë të jem prezente pranë tyre. Kam një nip i cili është në gjimnaz, kam një mbesë 10 vjeç dhe një të vogël që është një vjeç. Më kënaqin, më çlodhin. Takoj dhe miqtë, shokët, diskutojmë për shumë gjëra. Dhe, kështu e mbush kohën. Ndërkaq ndjek zhvillimet në vend. Nuk jam indiferente, dhe sidomos diskutimet dhe investimet që bëhen për bujqësinë i ndjek me kërshëri. Nuk ngelen pas vëmendjes edhe zhvillimet politike. 

gsh.

----------

